# Starting a chicken coop question



## bnew17

I have been thinkin about maybe starting up one for a little while. I wouldnt want one with a bunch of chickens just enough for a few people. Is it not worth the trouble to start one up with just enough hens to lay enough eggs for 2 people?


----------



## long beards

its worth it after you do it you will start to have fun with it and your coop will start growing trust me


----------



## Longstreet1

I had a 10x10 dog kennel you can find them on CL cheap I covered the top and bottom where coons could'nt get in then I had a house inside for them to get into. You could use a plastic dog house if you wanted a inexpensive way just get it off the ground. Look at the type of birds you want RIR are good brown egg layers. You also need to think if you want a rooster I did'nt because I have neighbors. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## j_seph

get ya a trap, when I built mine the coons showed up


----------



## long beards

j_seph said:


> get ya a trap, when I built mine the coons showed up



and hawks and owls fox and coyotes


----------



## bnew17

i woudl like to keep them in the cage so i wouldnt have to worry about them runnin around in the yard and gettin killed by foxes, yotes, etc.


----------



## bnew17

Longstreet... i dont think the rooster would be a problem...the house im looking at buying ,,all surrounding neighbors have roosters, haha


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Contact your county extension agent. He will have a couple of brochures on raising small flock chickens, including dimensions for a co-op and the nests.


----------



## crackerdave

Do a Google search on "chicken tractors." It's a coop that you can roll around so the chickens are always eating grass and bugs in a different place.Good way to prep a garden spot and raise chickens/eggs at the same time!
Talk to your county extension agent - they've got _lots_ of free info.


----------



## bnew17

Twenty five ought six said:


> Contact your county extension agent. He will have a couple of brochures on raising small flock chickens, including dimensions for a co-op and the nests.



yeah went there on my lunch break but apparantly their lunch break is the same as mine. 12-1...ill have to catch up with them later i reckon.


----------



## fourwinds

Run a search on google for a chicken tractor. It is a chicken coop on wheels. You can run it through your garden  and get some good fertilizer in the off season. You'll be the only cool kid in the neighborhood with one!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

bnew17 said:


> yeah went there on my lunch break but apparantly their lunch break is the same as mine. 12-1...ill have to catch up with them later i reckon.


http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/L429-w.html

http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/C954/C954.htm


----------



## ryanwhit

It's definitely worth the hassle.  3 or 4 good hens will lay more than enough for 2 people.  All your friends will love you for all the fresh eggs you give them.  We've got Rhode Island Reds and Barred Rocks.  We like both breeds.  A 10x10 chain link dog kennel with the top covered makes a good run.  Build a coop of some kind inside of it, where they can get out of the rain and wind, with some nest boxes inside for them to lay in.

A good forum to check out for plans and info is www.backyardchicken.com


----------



## deerehauler

watch out cause some things will dig under your fencing if you dont fence the bottom in. My chickens liked to dig along fence edge also to dust themselfs.


----------



## j_seph

bnew17 said:


> i woudl like to keep them in the cage so i wouldnt have to worry about them runnin around in the yard and gettin killed by foxes, yotes, etc.


 Cage or Coop
Critters can and will get into a coop if not built well


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Built one a while back 12' x12' put plywood around the bottom from the ground up about 18", so far so good nothing has even tried to get in.


----------



## dawg2

I have 6 RIR hens, one RIR rooster and 11 Guineas.  Three hens will lay MORE eggs than you can eat, unless you eat eggs EVERY morning.  My coop was built with old cedar fencing slats.  The pen was built with old black chain link fencing.  All of that was FREE from a fencing company.  The only thing I bought was lumber to frame out the house.  I lost 3 guineas only because they stayed on their nest at night and did not come back to the coop.  I have lost no chickens.  I even leave the coop door to the pen open all the time.

I let them out of the pen/coop when I am home and can keep them out of the flower beds.  The birds are low maintenance and they get free feed and water at all times.  I have nesting boxes so they can lay their eggs.  If you don't keep them penned up, they will lay eggs in hidden locations and you won't always find them.  The Guineas are great insurance and protection for the chickens.  They raise a racket when something comes along that doesn't belong (i.e.- Hawks) and the chickens learn really quick when about the Guineas alarm.

You do not need a rooster for eggs, only if you want to raise more chickens. you will need at least 6+ hens for each rooster for penned up birds.  If not, the rooster will tear up your hens.


----------



## mickbear

you can build all different kinds of coops,this is one i built for a friend that wanted one for just 3 hens.its  4  x 7 +/-. we have 3 chickens and  they lay enough eggs for my wife and i plus some.


----------



## bnew17

dawg2 said:


> I have 6 RIR hens, one RIR rooster and 11 Guineas.  Three hens will lay MORE eggs than you can eat, unless you eat eggs EVERY morning.  My coop was built with old cedar fencing slats.  The pen was built with old black chain link fencing.  All of that was FREE from a fencing company.  The only thing I bought was lumber to frame out the house.  I lost 3 guineas only because they stayed on their nest at night and did not come back to the coop.  I have lost no chickens.  I even leave the coop door to the pen open all the time.
> 
> I let them out of the pen/coop when I am home and can keep them out of the flower beds.  The birds are low maintenance and they get free feed and water at all times.  I have nesting boxes so they can lay their eggs.  If you don't keep them penned up, they will lay eggs in hidden locations and you won't always find them.  The Guineas are great insurance and protection for the chickens.  They raise a racket when something comes along that doesn't belong (i.e.- Hawks) and the chickens learn really quick when about the Guineas alarm.
> 
> You do not need a rooster for eggs, only if you want to raise more chickens. you will need at least 6+ hens for each rooster for penned up birds.  If not, the rooster will tear up your hens.



Thanks for information. I obviously dont have a clue about raising chickens , but what your telling me is that hens will lay without having a rooster?


----------



## dawg2

bnew17 said:


> Thanks for information. I obviously dont have a clue about raising chickens , but what your telling me is that hens will lay without having a rooster?



I took a guess and threw that fact in there.  That is correct.  You do not need a rooster for eggs, only for fertilizing the eggs.  Hens will lay eggs with no rooster at all.  Roosters tend to get aggresive sometimes and they really like to pick on kids.  They can be a nuisance.  It is an individual decision.  I have a rooster in case I lose any birds I can hatch more out.  BUT, like I said, you need about 6+ hens or the rooster can rough up your hens. Even with 6 they will still be missing neck and back feathers from the rooster.


----------



## bnew17

dawg2 said:


> I took a guess and threw that fact in there.  That is correct.  You do not need a rooster for eggs, only for fertilizing the eggs.  Hens will lay eggs with no rooster at all.  Roosters tend to get aggresive sometimes and they really like to pick on kids.  They can be a nuisance.  It is an individual decision.  I have a rooster in case I lose any birds I can hatch more out.  BUT, like I said, you need about 6+ hens or the rooster can rough up your hens. Even with 6 they will still be missing neck and back feathers from the rooster.



i got ya...im just interested in having eggs to eat. if that means i dont need a rooster then thats great ...less for the wife to complain about


----------



## The Big Z

I re-did an old 8x8 shed into a coop and fenced in a yard.  I started out with 14 chicks last spring. I am now down to 10.


----------



## Lane_H

Its addictive. I started out with 7 Buffs. I ended up with 2 rooster to many. Got rid of the 2 extra roosters so now I have 5 Buffs. Thought they might not produce enough eggs so I got 4 Easter eggers (3 hens and a rooster). Then I decided what the heck and got 4 silkies (3 hens and a rooster). All are in diferent pens. Here is a picture of my Buffs pen.All my pens have wire on top and 2 feet around the outside at the base.


----------



## Lane_H

I let them free range while I'm outside.


----------



## mickbear

Lane_H said:


> I let them free range while I'm outside.


beautiful birds,and a great looking coop and run


----------



## Cottontail

Nice looking home  for chickens bet there happy.


----------



## ryanwhit

Lane_H said:


> I let them free range while I'm outside.



Yes sir, very pretty buffs.  That rooster is handsome!  I don't have any buffs, but they are on my list for sure!


----------



## Lane_H

ryanwhit said:


> Yes sir, very pretty buffs.  That rooster is handsome!  I don't have any buffs, but they are on my list for sure!



Thanks, He is very protective of his girls too. Here are some pics of the Easter eggers and silkies












And the watering system I made for each pen.


----------



## Lane_H

Here are the Easter eggers


----------



## Huntinfool

Man, I'm really glad this thread is here.

The very same day it popped up I had gotten the idea to turn a gigantic dog house (it's 8' wide and 5' deep) into the beginnings of a chicken coop for the family.

We buy our eggs from a friend who raises them and feeds them homemade organic food.  I think it would be fun to raise our own, so I'm going to give it a shot.

The cool thing is that the "coop" is inside of a 90' X 120' fenced in area that I'm going to clean out and plant grass in.  That way they can sort of "free range" during the day and still be somewhat protected and contained.


----------



## hatchrooster

j_seph said:


> Cage or Coop
> Critters can and will get into a coop if not built well



x2 on that.A opossum can get in a hole the size of a it's head.Like a base ball.


----------



## Lane_H

Got a couple of PMs about my waterer so I thought I would post some better pics.


----------



## Lane_H

here is a feeder I made.


----------



## I_like_to_hunt

It is addicting started off with 4 plymouth rocks and 3 austrolorpes. Now I'm ording 25 Easter egg laying chickens. Build the coop and run right and you'll never have a problem. And there poop is AWSOME fertilizer for your garden or any plants. Have fun 
Corey


----------



## bnew17

Lane H,,,if you dont mind me asking...how did you make that water system you have?

Also , for me starting out, will i want to buy 3 or 4 hens that are mature and ready to lay, or will i need to start off with chicks and go from there (i would rather not deal with chicks but if thats the route i need to take then i will)


----------



## Lane_H

I got the Buffs I have when they were 6 weeks old. I didn't want to deal with a heat lamp. The easter eggers were already laying. The Buffs are easier to deal with because my 3 sons were holding them about every day. The waterer is easy to make. Just drill a hole in a bucket ,glue in a hose fitting, connect the hose to a 1 inch PVC pipe with a cap on one end and drill a couple of holes for the nipples (http://www.qcsupply.com/qcsupply/br...=420006&categoryId=12185&fromPage=subcategory)
They say one nipple will water 6-8 birds.
When the temp drops below freezing I use gallon jugs with a nipple in the bottom of it and bring the jugs in every night.
I have 8 hens that are laying and we get around 5-7 eggs a day.


----------



## bnew17

Gonna send this thread back up to the top. Thanks for the info so far everybody. Id love to see everybodys coops.


----------



## Huntinfool

Arranged for my chicks to show up in a couple of months.  Still gotta build my coop.  But I'm really excited about getting started.


----------



## Keebs

Lane_H said:


> Got a couple of PMs about my waterer so I thought I would post some better pics.



Ok, Lane, you have piqued my interest on the watering system, I see the pics, but explain the workings, I am soo tired of emptying the bucket I have for mine, but then, the 2 ducks mess it up as soon as I put fresh water in it!


----------



## Lane_H

The system is gravity fed. When they need water I just fill up the bucket dirt and debri never get in the waterer.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm bumping this to the top.  I know nothing about raising chickens, but I'm going to try this spring.  I only want 3 or 4 chickens so I need a coop to accomadate them.  I have a ton of questions.

1.  How big of a run do I need?
2.  What do they eat - chicken feed I guess, do I get that at the feed store?
3.   How do I water them?  The gravity water feed system looks cool.
4.  Do I have to get their eggs daily?
5.  Do I need 4 nesting boxes for 4 chickens?
6.  I guess I need hay for their boxes?
7.  I guess I need mulch for the run?
8.  How often do you need to clean the house?
9. What happens when it gets cold/hot?  Do I need to run electricity to the house?
10.  Will dogs and other varmints dig under the house/run to get the chickens?


I'm sure I will have a ton of other questions.  I have no idea, but I know I want to do it.  Sounds like a lot of up front work and a lot of fun.


----------



## redman2006

PappyHoel said:


> I'm bumping this to the top.  I know nothing about raising chickens, but I'm going to try this spring.  I only want 3 or 4 chickens so I need a coop to accomadate them.  I have a ton of questions.
> 
> 1.  How big of a run do I need?
> 2.  What do they eat - chicken feed I guess, do I get that at the feed store?
> 3.   How do I water them?  The gravity water feed system looks cool.
> 4.  Do I have to get their eggs daily?
> 5.  Do I need 4 nesting boxes for 4 chickens?
> 6.  I guess I need hay for their boxes?
> 7.  I guess I need mulch for the run?
> 8.  How often do you need to clean the house?
> 9. What happens when it gets cold/hot?  Do I need to run electricity to the house?
> 10.  Will dogs and other varmints dig under the house/run to get the chickens?
> 
> 
> I'm sure I will have a ton of other questions.  I have no idea, but I know I want to do it.  Sounds like a lot of up front work and a lot of fun.



The site backyard chickens has a ton of info.  
You need one box per 3 birds....roughly.  Two will do it.

You do not need heat for the birds once they are fully feathered and aclimated, but you will want a light to keep winter egg production up.  An additional 3 hours of light in the short days will help a ton.

Medicated chick starter for the babies and layer pellets for the hens.  I like Leyena the best.  I have strong shells and healthy birds on this.  I had issues with some other brands.

I will answer more as time allows if others don't step in too.


----------



## PappyHoel

redman2006 said:


> The site backyard chickens has a ton of info.
> You need one box per 3 birds....roughly.  Two will do it.
> 
> You do not need heat for the birds once they are fully feathered and aclimated, but you will want a light to keep winter egg production up.  An additional 3 hours of light in the short days will help a ton.
> 
> Medicated chick starter for the babies and layer pellets for the hens.  I like Leyena the best.  I have strong shells and healthy birds on this.  I had issues with some other brands.
> 
> I will answer more as time allows if others don't step in too.



Thanks - I'm sure I will have a bunch more questions.


----------



## redman2006

This is the site I was telling you about.  The extension service is a great place for information too.

The folks at this site love those birds, so some of it might be over the top, but it is generally correct info.

Read up on it, and let me know if you have specific questions that you need answered.  

You will also find a lot of books and magazines dedicated to small flocks at places like Booksamillion and Tractor Supply.  

Breed choice will be important.  You will just have to find what you like.  Dual purpose, eggs, meat, exotic.....  I have a variety.  I like Barred and white rock, Rhode Island Red, Ameracana, Black Austorlorp, and a few others.

You should gather daily.  Some chickens will peck the eggs otherwise.  Also, if left in there very long, you will have partial development of the embryo if you have a rooster.  Not a good thing to find when you crack one in a bowl.


----------



## shakey gizzard

http://howtobuildachickencoop.chickencoopplansdesigns.net/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I've got a question for you chicken fellas. I'm wanting three or four hens for eggs in our backyard. (coop / pen etc) but the wife is objecting saying she can buy eggs cheaper at the store than feeding and taking care of the chickens would cost.

I've got nothing to base my argument on other than the eggs would be much healthier and taste better. What is the real cost of feeding three or four chickens vs. the amount of eggs we'd get from them? Is this a no win argument for me?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a question for you chicken fellas. I'm wanting three or four hens for eggs in our backyard. (coop / pen etc) but the wife is objecting saying she can buy eggs cheaper at the store than feeding and taking care of the chickens would cost.
> 
> I've got nothing to base my argument on other than the eggs would be much healthier and taste better. What is the real cost of feeding three or four chickens vs. the amount of eggs we'd get from them? Is this a no win argument for me?



http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-in-the-world/2012/01/12/gIQAAZSXtP_blog.html


----------



## redman2006

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a question for you chicken fellas. I'm wanting three or four hens for eggs in our backyard. (coop / pen etc) but the wife is objecting saying she can buy eggs cheaper at the store than feeding and taking care of the chickens would cost.
> 
> I've got nothing to base my argument on other than the eggs would be much healthier and taste better. What is the real cost of feeding three or four chickens vs. the amount of eggs we'd get from them? Is this a no win argument for me?



At that point she is right.  First you buy your chicks at about $2.25 each.  Then you raise them for 8 to 12 weeks for the first egg.  Then you get about 75% production.  Then you have to build a coop.  Then you get a fox that get 50% of the birds......

Best is to buy more and set up a small coop with 20-30.  The extras you sell pay for your feed and the building of the coop....eventually.  still not a money maker, but you break even and have all the eggs you need for free.


----------



## crappiedex

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a question for you chicken fellas. I'm wanting three or four hens for eggs in our backyard. (coop / pen etc) but the wife is objecting saying she can buy eggs cheaper at the store than feeding and taking care of the chickens would cost.
> 
> I've got nothing to base my argument on other than the eggs would be much healthier and taste better. What is the real cost of feeding three or four chickens vs. the amount of eggs we'd get from them? Is this a no win argument for me?



 There would be no significant cost savings. It's like gardening, fishing, hunting. We do it to enjoy more than cost savings. Go the organic/ self sufficient/ taste great... less filling... route to convince her. 

After not having any for a couple years we are ordering 25 this coming spring. My crew eats about 5 dz eggs/month.  Probably gonna get some Cornish hens to put up.


----------



## dawg2

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a question for you chicken fellas. I'm wanting three or four hens for eggs in our backyard. (coop / pen etc) but the wife is objecting saying she can buy eggs cheaper at the store than feeding and taking care of the chickens would cost.
> 
> I've got nothing to base my argument on other than the eggs would be much healthier and taste better. What is the real cost of feeding three or four chickens vs. the amount of eggs we'd get from them? Is this a no win argument for me?



While you may not save $$$, you will get the satisfaction of knowing where your food comes from.  Plus, nothing better than getting an egg so freshly laid, it is still warm.   One thing for sure, I use my Guinea fowl eggs in pound cake and they make the best pound cake you have ever had.


----------



## PappyHoel

Bump to the top.  The wife and I are picking which breed we want.  We have decided to start with a larger coop that should accommodate 10 birds.  We will start with 5 hens and go from there.

Should I get all the same breed?  Should we go ahead and get 10?  Can I get all different breeds?


----------



## Luke0927

you can get different breeds, there are cross breed like a red sex link, black sex link.  Both come out of a rhode island red, a barred rock hen and RIR make a black sex link, a red can come from a few hens.  So you could do a little research and get you one rooster and then hens from the other varieties and then get some nice crosses.

I just started up with chickens again (haven't messed with them since a kid) I've got a couple hens going to get some araucana's (lay colored eggs) had a bunch as a kid and my kids are now big enough to feed and get eggs etc...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dawg2 said:


> While you may not save $$$, you will get the satisfaction of knowing where your food comes from.  Plus, nothing better than getting an egg so freshly laid, it is still warm.   One thing for sure, I use my Guinea fowl eggs in pound cake and they make the best pound cake you have ever had.



I've got it narrowed down to Buff Orpingtons and BSL's. I may get two of each. Got my coop designed and going today to get some of the materials to start building it.


----------



## Huntress

Chickens are fairly easy to feed and maintain.  You can feed them all your scraps from the kitchen, after all they are a yard buzzard.  Make sure to have some crushed clam or oyster shell for them to have as grit or a sand pile for them to help aid in digestion.  I don't have mine now but had gotten up to 35 with mine till I lost the property I had them on.  It is a great hobby that is very addictive.

I have a 3X3 home built pen that is high off the ground that I used for younger or new chickens.  It will hold approx. 8 babies or 2 adult sized chickens.  

Just enjoy the hobby and when the eggs get bountiful make you a few extra dollars per dozen.


----------



## GAGE

The beauty of several different breeds, is the vast color selection of eggs that you get. I get several shades of green (light to olive), terra cotta colored, dark chocolate, white, and tan.


----------



## dawg2

Huntress said:


> Chickens are fairly easy to feed and maintain.  You can feed them all your scraps from the kitchen, after all they are a yard buzzard.  .....



I will caution that you should be careful with what you throw in the coop / yard for the birds.  We generally give them old bread, chips, fruits and vegetables.  If we give them stale chips or anything seasoned like that, we give it to them in the morning so it is gone by night.  

We do not put any meat in there.  You don't want to put any food scraps in there that will attract potential predators (dogs, coons, possums, etc.).


----------



## Huntress

dawg2 said:


> I will caution that you should be careful with what you throw in the coop / yard for the birds.  We generally give them old bread, chips, fruits and vegetables.  If we give them stale chips or anything seasoned like that, we give it to them in the morning so it is gone by night.
> 
> We do not put any meat in there.  You don't want to put any food scraps in there that will attract potential predators (dogs, coons, possums, etc.).



Sorry, guess I should of clarified that.  I only gave donuts, breads, and produce.  Never gave meat.

Some of the donut shops will give you the old ones that they are gonna throw away for free, and if you have a local oyster bar they will give you the shells free too.


----------



## PappyHoel

Huntress said:


> Sorry, guess I should of clarified that.  I only gave donuts, breads, and produce.  Never gave meat.
> 
> Some of the donut shops will give you the old ones that they are gonna throw away for free, and if you have a local oyster bar they will give you the shells free too.



Do you crush the shells up into a fine grain?


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got it narrowed down to Buff Orpingtons and BSL's. I may get two of each. Got my coop designed and going today to get some of the materials to start building it.



I know I want a jersey giant, white leghorn, Easter egger, and an Orpington.  Only problem is where to get them all and ensure they are hens.  I'm finding it hard to only buy 5 at a time also.

How many chickens are you planning on keeping?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> I know I want a jersey giant, white leghorn, Easter egger, and an Orpington.  Only problem is where to get them all and ensure they are hens.  I'm finding it hard to only buy 5 at a time also.
> 
> How many chickens are you planning on keeping?



I'm in a subdivision so not only do our covenants have some say in the matter, the county does as well. My angle is I figure if enough neighbors get free eggs nobody will say anything about it.


----------



## RGRJN

PappyHoel said:


> I know I want a jersey giant, white leghorn, Easter egger, and an Orpington.  Only problem is where to get them all and ensure they are hens.  I'm finding it hard to only buy 5 at a time also.



If you wait til spring(easter time) Tractor Supply will have Chics. You can choose between Straight Run(you get what you get) and hens of diffrent breeds. Your feed store down there will probably have some too. Probably won't find your Jersey or Leghorn at either though. Do a google search there are a couple places around that run Chicken farms, not for commercial sale, but breed for sale to us, for a lack of a better term. I looked at a couple last spring, but the feed store had what I wanted. I run Rhode Islands and Barred rocks. Last spring got a few Banties. 

Joe


----------



## Luke0927

Lots will be posted in market bulletin in a few months.


----------



## GAGE

http://www.backyardchickens.com/f/

all things chickens!


----------



## PappyHoel

They wife and I are in negotiations on beautification of the chicken coop.  She wants to decorate it.  I could care less on what it looks like.  I'm thinking of buying a shed at home depot and converting it and adding a run.


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm in a subdivision so not only do our covenants have some say in the matter, the county does as well. My angle is I figure if enough neighbors get free eggs nobody will say anything about it.



I bet the neighbors will take up the hobby too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> I bet the neighbors will take up the hobby too.



Three of em' have already asked for copies of my plans so they can build one.


----------



## GAGE

PappyHoel said:


> They wife and I are in negotiations on beautification of the chicken coop.  She wants to decorate it.  I could care less on what it looks like.  I'm thinking of buying a shed at home depot and converting it and adding a run.



Never got around to painting the exterior.






We do love our chickens!


----------



## PappyHoel

Does the coop have to be elevated?


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> Does the coop have to be elevated?



No, mine is on the ground.


----------



## Huntress

PappyHoel said:


> Do you crush the shells up into a fine grain?



It don't have to be fine, beating it with a hammer will be good enough to break them up.


----------



## PappyHoel

We have placed our order for chicks.  We had to order a min of 15 and they won't arrive till march 8th.  Now I have to get started on a brooder box and the coop.  I should have plenty of time, but I need to get started soon.


----------



## shakey gizzard

http://www.sustainablechicken.com/


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> We have placed our order for chicks.  We had to order a min of 15 and they won't arrive till march 8th.  Now I have to get started on a brooder box and the coop.  I should have plenty of time, but I need to get started soon.



You don't have to get fancy with a brooder box.  I use a large box.  One that an  airconditioner comes in works great.  Line the bottom with plastic, then newspaper.  When the chicks are really young, I keep paper towels on top for traction.  Otherwise their legs can get splayed out.  Afterwards, I just throw the box away.

I put a watered and feeder in the box.  I hang  a heat lamp down into the box.  Once they get their primary feathers on their wings, they go in the coop.

If you don't have other birds in the coop, you can release them in there, but keep a lamp low to the ground for warmth.  If there are birds in there, then you need to keep them in another smaller cage so everybody can get used to each other for a few weeks.


----------



## PappyHoel

Our plans have been finalized and the materials have been ordered.  We decided to convert an 8x8 shed and add a 10' run with a screen door.   I will post pics when construction starts.  

I will need to take down a couple medium size trees.


----------



## southern_pride

Chickens are great. We started off with a scatterbred game rooster and 2 yard hens. They did fine. Then the wife decided she wanted a few more. I suggested we get game hens, so we wouldn't have to worry as much about critters getting them(we live in the country and the chickens are pretty much free range, some roost in a dog kennel, most roost in the trees around our kennels). 
2 of our hens disappeared. I figure something had gotten them. A week or 2 later, one of the hens showed back up with 13 bittys. It was great. They looked like like lil yellow cotton balls running around everywhere!! Then the other hen showed up with 14 more!!!
On a sad not, when our first clutch of bittys got about 2-3 wks old(the hen took them in a kennel at night), a hawk went into the kennel(the door stayed open for her to go in and out as she pleased) and killed the hen. My wife came along and saw the hawk in the kennel eating the hen. She was devastated.  She had a long talk with the hawk, and I'm pretty sure they came to an agreement of some type. 

But, getting back to the OP. Backyard chickens are great fun for the whole family. The are very low maintenance, need very lil space(if you decide to coop them).

Heck, if you want to get started, I have an abundance of chicks and am more than willing to share, if you'll help catch them. lol


----------



## PappyHoel

southernpridepitbulls said:


> Chickens are great. We started off with a scatterbred game rooster and 2 yard hens. They did fine. Then the wife decided she wanted a few more. I suggested we get game hens, so we wouldn't have to worry as much about critters getting them(we live in the country and the chickens are pretty much free range, some roost in a dog kennel, most roost in the trees around our kennels).
> 2 of our hens disappeared. I figure something had gotten them. A week or 2 later, one of the hens showed back up with 13 bittys. It was great. They looked like like lil yellow cotton balls running around everywhere!! Then the other hen showed up with 14 more!!!
> On a sad not, when our first clutch of bittys got about 2-3 wks old(the hen took them in a kennel at night), a hawk went into the kennel(the door stayed open for her to go in and out as she pleased) and killed the hen. My wife came along and saw the hawk in the kennel eating the hen. She was devastated.  She had a long talk with the hawk, and I'm pretty sure they came to an agreement of some type.
> 
> But, getting back to the OP. Backyard chickens are great fun for the whole family. The are very low maintenance, need very lil space(if you decide to coop them).
> 
> Heck, if you want to get started, I have an abundance of chicks and am more than willing to share, if you'll help catch them. lol



Thanks for the offer.  I just spent 900 on building materials this morning.  I keep getting change orders from the wife.  This coop will be the nicest one in Dawson cty.  

This "little" project is turning into a chicken mansion.


----------



## Luke0927

What all breeds did you go with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Thanks for the offer.  I just spent 900 on building materials this morning.  I keep getting change orders from the wife.  This coop will be the nicest one in Dawson cty.
> 
> This "little" project is turning into a chicken mansion.


When you're done I think one of us needs to start a "Backyard Chicken Coop" thread.


----------



## WGSNewnan

RGRJN said:


> If you wait til spring(easter time) Tractor Supply will have Chics. You can choose between Straight Run(you get what you get) and hens of diffrent breeds. Your feed store down there will probably have some too. Probably won't find your Jersey or Leghorn at either though. Do a google search there are a couple places around that run Chicken farms, not for commercial sale, but breed for sale to us, for a lack of a better term. I looked at a couple last spring, but the feed store had what I wanted. I run Rhode Islands and Barred rocks. Last spring got a few Banties.
> 
> Joe


Tractor Supply will in fact have chicks. They will be in nice little watering bins with labels stating they are straight run or HENS!

Unfortunately *ALL* my "HENS" i bought from them starting crowing about 6 months after i bought them. Needless to say we had a good barbeque the next weekend. BUYER BEWARE!

I kept one Rooster and ordered 25 hens from Murray McMurray Hatchery online. They shipped to the USPS near the house and i picked them up without issue. Each and every one was sexed properly.


----------



## Nicodemus

Here`s ours that we buit a couple of years ago.


----------



## Nicodemus

The garden is right next to the chicken pen, and fenced so in the off season the chickens can have the run of it. It also makes it easier to transport the litter from underneath the henhouse to the garden. 

We even have a cat that took up in the henhouse when it was a kitten. It lives out there with em, and thinks it`s a chicken, I reckon. Better not try to pet it though.


----------



## GAGE

Great looking spot Nic.


----------



## PappyHoel

Nic that's my plan.  The garden will be right next to the coop.  Is it safe to till the chicken "stuff" right into the garden?


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you're done I think one of us needs to start a "Backyard Chicken Coop" thread.



Will do.  I'm probably two weeks out from a finished cool.


----------



## Nicodemus

PappyHoel said:


> Nic that's my plan.  The garden will be right next to the coop.  Is it safe to till the chicken "stuff" right into the garden?




I spread the litter evenly over the garden and let it dry good, then till it in. You don`t want to use it fresh. It`s to hot.


----------



## PappyHoel

Nicodemus said:


> I spread the litter evenly over the garden and let it dry good, then till it in. You don`t want to use it fresh. It`s to hot.



Do you have any trouble with hawks?  Two neighbors have had chickens killed by the hawks around here.


----------



## Nicodemus

PappyHoel said:


> Do you have any trouble with hawks?  Two neighbors have had chickens killed by the hawks around here.





No, and that surprises me. On any given day you`ll see hawks of every kind and even an eagle from time to time. I live in predator central, and have only lost one Dominecker that would not stay on the place durin` the day. She would always stroll around the fields and woods, then come home at sundown. One day she didn`t come back. 

She`s the only one that we`ve lost like that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> No, and that surprises me. On any given day you`ll see hawks of every kind and even an eagle from time to time. I live in predator central, and have only lost one Dominecker that would not stay on the place durin` the day. She would always stroll around the fields and woods, then come home at sundown. One day she didn`t come back.
> 
> She`s the only one that we`ve lost like that.


All of the Hawks down your way are busy over in Fitzgerald. It's going to take a healthy raptor population the next 200 years to make a dent in the free range rooster population in that town.


----------



## PappyHoel

Here it is.  I will upload more later, i am in a hurry.


----------



## shakey gizzard

PappyHoel said:


> Here it is.  I will upload more later, i am in a hurry.



Sweet!


----------



## PappyHoel

shakey gizzard said:


> Sweet!



Still needs paint and I plan to run a line for electric.  I put linoleum inside on the floor for easy cleanup.  My wife is very pleased.


----------



## GAGE

You did a great job!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Here it is.  I will upload more later, i am in a hurry.


Great looking project.


----------



## PappyHoel

GAGE said:


> You did a great job!



I can't take credit.  I had it built out and the wife designed it.  They delivered it in pieces today and took us about 5 hrs to assemble.  If anyone is interested in having one built PM me and I can give you his name.  I bought parts and paid labor.  Now I'm going to paint it and make some modifications.


----------



## shakey gizzard

PappyHoel said:


> I can't take credit.  I had it built out and the wife designed it.  They delivered it in pieces today and took us about 5 hrs to assemble.  If anyone is interested in having one built PM me and I can give you his name.  I bought parts and paid labor.  Now I'm going to paint it and make some modifications.



Due to the limited over hang of the door, be sure to " keep" caulked the x brace trim on the door.


----------



## Throwback

nice coop. 

ive slept in hunting camps that weren't half that nice


T


----------



## Natty Bumppo

dawg2 said:


> nothing better than getting an egg so freshly laid, it is still warm.


 Just a couple weeks ago we were out of eggs in the house so I had to go to our chicken coop to get a few for breakfast.  I made the comment to my wife that I bet there wasn't many people eating eggs that morning that were already warm before they went into the pan..........my wife wasn't impressed.


Has anyone ever gone to the auction near Cleveland that is held every Saturday night?  There's always a lot of poultry there.  My daughter has had chickens, ducks, and turkey for a number of years and we've sold a few of them there from time to time. It's always interesting to see what people bring to sale.


----------



## PappyHoel

Natty Bumppo said:


> Just a couple weeks ago we were out of eggs in the house so I had to go to our chicken coop to get a few for breakfast.  I made the comment to my wife that I bet there wasn't many people eating eggs that morning that were already warm before they went into the pan..........my wife wasn't impressed.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever gone to the auction near Cleveland that is held every Saturday night?  There's always a lot of poultry there.  My daughter has had chickens, ducks, and turkey for a number of years and we've sold a few of them there from time to time. It's always interesting to see what people bring to sale.



I've heard about the auction.  We may go this spring when it warms up.


----------



## doublebrowtine

We have 4 Black Australorp hens, no rooster. 2 to 4 eggs a day.


----------



## PappyHoel

doublebrowtine said:


> We have 4 Black Australorp hens, no rooster. 2 to 4 eggs a day.



Do you ever get snakes in the coop?


----------



## doublebrowtine

PappyHoel said:


> Do you ever get snakes in the coop?


One time there was a black snake in the nest, scared the  out of me.


----------



## Luke0927

Nicest chicken pen in Dawsonville LOL (I know I grew up here ) !


----------



## Jeff Raines

Going to pick up my pullets tomorrow


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> Going to pick up my pullets tomorrow



They had a bunch at tractor supply in dawsonville yesterday.  Ours will come in the mail on march 4th.  I hope they stay alive.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> They had a bunch at tractor supply in dawsonville yesterday.  Ours will come in the mail on march 4th.  I hope they stay alive.


Getting mine at tractor supply in Dallas.Taking my daughters  with me to pick them out.17 year old is excited,she has already named her 2.
I know for sure I will be getting at least 2 black australorps.....Haven't decided on the other 4 yet


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> Getting mine at tractor supply in Dallas.Taking my daughters  with me to pick them out.17 year old is excited,she has already named her 2.
> I know for sure I will be getting at least 2 black australorps.....Haven't decided on the other 4 yet



Be careful with the names, Olivia may turn into Oliver . I'm excited about getting a jersey giant.  They had some of those yesterday.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> Be careful with the names, Olivia may turn into Oliver . I'm excited about getting a jersey giant.  They had some of those yesterday.


Yeah,I'm gonna try to get all hens,hopefully the folks at T/S can tell the difference(I can't)
I just checked out the jersey giant at backyard chickens,I might have to get a couple if they have them.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> Yeah,I'm gonna try to get all hens,hopefully the folks at T/S can tell the difference(I can't)
> I just checked out the jersey giant at backyard chickens,I might have to get a couple if they have them.



From what I have read they will grow to be between 11-13lbs.  I just think they look really cool and lay about 280 eggs a yr.


----------



## Jeff Raines

In one day all the australorps were sold out.I got 2 plymoth rocks,2 cornish rocks and 2 barred rocks


----------



## Jeff Raines

While they are inside I am keeping them in a dog kennel,with an electric radiator for heat.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I should have studied the breeds better.Seems the cornish rocks  are meat birds,not dual purpose that tractor supply claims
Gotta tell daughters not to get attached to the big yellow chicks,cause they gonna be supper in a few weeks.


----------



## Throwback

jeff cornish rocks need a LOT of feed to grow right. I grew about 25 several years ago and put them in the freezer. good eating i'll tell you what! 

also don't be surprised if the CRs just sit there compared to the other breeds. 

T


----------



## Jeff Raines

Throwback said:


> jeff cornish rocks need a LOT of feed to grow right. I grew about 25 several years ago and put them in the freezer. good eating i'll tell you what!
> 
> also don't be surprised if the CRs just sit there compared to the other breeds.
> 
> T


Thanks.....for the last hour or so I've been studying this breed and while I wanted chickens for egg laying,the more I read about the CR,the more my mouth waters.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff tell me about the radiator that you are using for heat?  I like the dog crate for the brooder box, I will probably do the same when mine come.  Did you use the radiator in place of the red brooder lamp?


----------



## Nicodemus

I`m curious about the radiator too. Do the biddies have enough room to get away from the heat of it gets to be too warm?

Jeff, our white and barred rock hens were some prolific egg layers in their time. They`ve got some age on em now so they`ve cut back though. About time to get some more. I`ve also thought about some Cornish Rocks for meat birds.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I think the radiator did not get the chicks warm enough when I checked them they were all huddled directly in front of it.
Gonna try another heater,too much heat went up from the radiator.
Trying to stay away from the heat lamp,so that when the lights are out,it is totally dark and they get quiet.17 year old daughter sleeps in the next room over and those cheeps are not conducive to good sleep.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Here is the new heater in front.Also I have zip tied welded wire to the front,all the other sides are closed off.I'm afraid the small chicks could get stuck in between the bars.That kennel size is 24 inches wide x 24 inches tall x 36 inches long.
I have also put a remote thermometer  in front of heater against pen.


----------



## Nicodemus

Jeff, just make sure that if the biddies get too hot, they have enough space that they can get away from the heat too.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, just make sure that if the biddies get too hot, they have enough space that they can get away from the heat too.



Got it......guess I know what a momma hen feels like now.Up and down them stairs is good exercise for me too.


----------



## Jeff Raines

My remote thermo just hit 91 degrees,if I can keep it between there and 95.I think we'll be happy.
Heat source is 8 inches away from pen.
I have the sensor zip tied to pen about 2 inches off concrete floor as the floor causing sensor to read lower.


----------



## merc123

What you may want to do is angle the heater to the left some.  That way they can huddle int hat corner to get the heat or move to the opposite end to get away from it.  

Your thread got me wanting to get some chickens now


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> Do you ever get snakes in the coop?



I have found a couple of egg eaters in there.  This was the biggest one so far from a couple years ago:  78" rat snake.


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> I think the radiator did not get the chicks warm enough when I checked them they were all huddled directly in front of it.
> Gonna try another heater,too much heat went up from the radiator.
> Trying to stay away from the heat lamp,so that when the lights are out,it is totally dark and they get quiet.17 year old daughter sleeps in the next room over and those cheeps are not conducive to good sleep.



You need to use a lamp.  I tie one from above and lower it to where they can stay warm and then raise it as they get older.  I don't think a radiator will work.  You would have to make the entire room 90ish degrees.  A light makes a small area the correct temp.


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> Here is the new heater in front.Also I have zip tied welded wire to the front,all the other sides are closed off.I'm afraid the small chicks could get stuck in between the bars.That kennel size is 24 inches wide x 24 inches tall x 36 inches long.
> I have also put a remote thermometer  in front of heater against pen.


I didn't see the pic.  That is not as good as a light.  The cycling on and off will cause wide temp swings which are not good.  They do better with a constant temp.


----------



## Jeff Raines

dawg2 said:


> I didn't see the pic.  That is not as good as a light.  The cycling on and off will cause wide temp swings which are not good.  They do better with a constant temp.


This one doesn't cycle,it's an older model.95 degrees now.
Can't wait till they get old enough to move to their new home.
Got to get it painted and fenced in this week.


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> This one doesn't cycle,it's an older model.95 degrees now.
> Can't wait till they get old enough to move to their new home.
> Got to get it painted and fenced in this week.



When they get their pin feathers / primary feathers you could move them to the coop with a light. Nice coop

I am waiting on some cuckoo marans that I should be getting in mid-March.  I will be adding them to my RIR's.


----------



## Jeff Raines

dawg2 said:


> When they get their pin feathers / primary feathers you could move them to the coop with a light. Nice coop
> 
> I am waiting on some cuckoo marans that I should be getting in mid-March.  I will be adding them to my RIR's.



Thank you....these thing are worse than the 11 puppies born down there.At least they had a momma.
I am constantly looking a temp.


----------



## PappyHoel

I have seen folks on mypetchicken.com put stuffed animals in the brooder box so the chicks can snuggle up.  That might help.


----------



## shakey gizzard

dawg2 said:


> I have found a couple of egg eaters in there.  This was the biggest one so far from a couple years ago:  78" rat snake.



That is a biggun!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Put the heat light in today.Temp is 85 halfway across brooder.Cornish rocks are twice the size of when they were bought Feb.14


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Free hens if you're interested:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=742821


----------



## dawg2

dawg2 said:


> When they get their pin feathers / primary feathers you could move them to the coop with a light. Nice coop
> 
> I am waiting on some cuckoo marans that I should be getting in mid-March.  I will be adding them to my RIR's.


OK, I changed up.  Ended up going with the Black Australorps.  They lay heavier than the marans.  They also lay a brown egg.  Picked them up today.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Bowhunter- what a great offer,if my coop was ready and you were close enough I would surely take them.

dawg2-I will be getting some of those blacks.

My cornish rocks weigh in at around a pound now and can't walk far without having to rest.
I have the sledge hammer head in there now for roosting practice.


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> Bowhunter- what a great offer,if my coop was ready and you were close enough I would surely take them.
> 
> dawg2-I will be getting some of those blacks.
> 
> My cornish rocks weigh in at around a pound now and can't walk far without having to rest.
> I have the sledge hammer head in there now for roosting practice.



Put a stick through the cage in the corner so they have a perch.  That is good practice for roosting.  That is what I do.


----------



## Jeff Raines

While cleaning the brooder,I put the chicks under a 55 gallon aquarium for their first outdoor time.


----------



## PappyHoel

Our chics will be here next Tuesday.  Everyone is excited here.


----------



## bkl021475

The backyard chickens website has some nice coop builds on there, this is the one I'm in the process of building now, it's 6x16 and the exterior siding will be different on mine. I bought 6 RIR pullets yesterday that a friend is keeping in his brooder for me now.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/hcarlsonlewiss-chicken-coop


----------



## PappyHoel

That's going to be nice when you finish


----------



## bkl021475

PappyHoel said:


> Here it is.  I will upload more later, i am in a hurry.



Very nice coop you have there, I totally missed page 2 and 3 when I started reading this thread!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Lesson learned
Wait until warm weather to get cornish rocks so they can go outside.They grow so fast,they take up too much room in brooder.
In just 16 days they have gone from palm sized to now it takes 2 hands to grab one.


----------



## PappyHoel

My jersy giant didn't hatch so I won't be getting that hen in the batch.  I am super bummed, that was the only breed I wanted.  They rest are my wife's pick and she picked ugly silkies.  

Anyone know where I can get a couple jersey giants?  TS doesn't have any.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Pappy
I don't know what breed they got in,but Ladds has some new chicks.They are located in Cartersville if you want to call'em.
http://www.laddsfarmsupply.net/


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> Pappy
> I don't know what breed they got in,but Ladds has some new chicks.They are located in Cartersville if you want to call'em.
> http://www.laddsfarmsupply.net/



Thanks but that would be a bit of a road trip.


----------



## PappyHoel

Now there's a mixup in our order from the hatchery.  They were suppose to arrive today and tracking says Thursday!  They were shipped yesterday and were suppose to be overnight.  

Will they survive?  I don't think they will.

All the women at my house are worried sick about these little pet chickens-Dear God Help me!  I had to put my foot down and tell them the brooder box was not allowed in the house.   It is in the basement though. .  

I should have just got whatever from TS.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Pappy
When I first got the chicks,I'd go 4 days between cleaning and brooder did not stink.
No 20 days later,I have to clean it every 2 days,all because of the cornish rocks....which believe will be ready for killin by the weekend.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> Pappy
> When I first got the chicks,I'd go 4 days between cleaning and brooder did not stink.
> No 20 days later,I have to clean it every 2 days,all because of the cornish rocks....which believe will be ready for killin by the weekend.



Sounds like I need to go get more pine shavings.  I will probably be the one stuck with cleaning too


----------



## JohnnyWalker

Jeff Raines said:


> Pappy
> When I first got the chicks,I'd go 4 days between cleaning and brooder did not stink.
> No 20 days later,I have to clean it every 2 days,all because of the cornish rocks....which believe will be ready for killin by the weekend.



Are cornish rocks the same as Guinea hens?
Forgive me for I am a newbie, spelling too I'm afraid.


----------



## dawg2

JohnnyWalker said:


> Are cornish rocks the same as Guinea hens?
> Forgive me for I am a newbie, spelling too I'm afraid.


NO, totally unrelated.  Guineas are basically an African Turkey.  I have a bunch of them and they are nothing like chickens.


----------



## PappyHoel

I just made the final preparations to the brooder set up.

I am using a 5' x 1'.5"deep kiddie pool. Lined with news paper and pine shavings.  I created a pulley system to raise and lower the brooder lamp. (little redneck engineered system)

All set up with no chicks.  Rumor has it, they will be here tomorrow.

I also need a new thermometer.  During the trial phase of the brooder lamp the thermometer got to close and burst.  Needless to say, i raised the brooder lamp 1'.5".  It must have been hotter than 120degrees.  Fire hazard.....  I moved the fire extinguisher to the basement.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Pappy
I like that setup.......but,I found out that by about day 15 or whenever the wing feathers are present,that my chicks,when scared by a sudden movement can launch themselves and fly a little bit.
In a couple weeks I can imagine you walking into garage and chicks flying everywhere.
I will use that setup for my next cornish rocks.......they too fat to fly

I do like the"mamma" you have taped to the poolside


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> Pappy
> I like that setup.......but,I found out that by about day 15 or whenever the wing feathers are present,that my chicks,when scared by a sudden movement can launch themselves and fly a little bit.
> In a couple weeks I can imagine you walking into garage and chicks flying everywhere.
> I will use that setup for my next cornish rocks.......they too fat to fly
> 
> I do like the"mamma" you have taped to the poolside



I have a plan for that.  Im going to engineer a cardboard box fence around it about 3 feet high.  Do you think they can clear that?


----------



## PappyHoel

Here are the chicks. They arrived at the post office this morning at 5:53am and my wife was there at 5:54am to pick them up. 

One chick didnt make it.  I am being forced to bury it.  I had to promise i would.  

There are 8 different breeds and 14 chicks in the pictures.  They are currently in the house. ( i lost that battle apparently  )


----------



## Jeff Raines

Nope,they shouldn't be able to clear 3 ft.

I took out the 2 cornish today,they are in the fridge now.Wife told me if I expect her to eat them,not to leave body parts(heads) in the yard.

Going to get 3 more chicks tomorrow either australors or easter eggers.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> Nope,they shouldn't be able to clear 3 ft.
> 
> I took out the 2 cornish today,they are in the fridge now.Wife told me if I expect her to eat them,not to leave body parts(heads) in the yard.
> 
> Going to get 3 more chicks tomorrow either australors or easter eggers.



There's an Easter egger in that bunch but I have no idea which one.  I can tell the silkies apart because they are tiny.  The larger ones tend to run over and step on the little ones.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Picked up 3 more today.1 black australorp and 2 easter eggers.
Using 55 gallon aquarium in living room as brooder for these,since they are smaller my other 4 right now.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm down to 12 chicks. One is very lathargeic and can't walk.  The wife is trying to save it.  I think it needs to be culled.


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> I'm down to 12 chicks. One is very lathargeic and can't walk.  The wife is trying to save it.  I think it needs to be culled.



Did  you dip each ones beak in the water so they know what it is?  Also, what happened to the other ones?


----------



## Jeff Raines

dawg2 said:


> Did  you dip each ones beak in the water so they know what it is?  Also, what happened to the other ones?



I had to do that with my last 3,once they realized where/what it was they stayed there drinking for a while.


----------



## PappyHoel

dawg2 said:


> Did  you dip each ones beak in the water so they know what it is?  Also, what happened to the other ones?



Yes we did that.  We are down to 11 now.  1 was DOA and the other 3 have just died.


----------



## Hooded Merganser

Chickens are a lot of fun. I love domineckers and aracondas. My dad and I converted two old cotton wagons (cut four sides apart with a torch on each wagon, then welded the four long sides from each wagon together, then made a door on one side) into a large, square chicken compound. Inside he built a small coop with some nesting areas, windows, etc. They still have hens and a turkey from when I was in high school, and they still lay eggs. One hen that is five or six years old, some of her hatchlings are adults now. They pay for themselves via eggs without much trouble. They live off cracked corn, a little bit of laying mash, and leftover vegetable scraps like old lettuce heads, potato peelings, and their favorite, old tomatoes. 

I hope you enjoy your chickens. 

HM


----------



## javery

I had 30 domineckers and sold them all a couple weeks ago.Bought four dozen chicks at tractor supply over the last couple weeks.They're chirping away in the basement now.Got 6 Cornish rocks,6 Buff Orpingtons,12 Americaunas,and 24 Welsummers.
 Keeping them in large plastic totes and plastic 50gal drums cut in half for now with heat lamps.That's always worked good for me.
Those TSC chicks always seem to be healthy.I've bought them the last 3 years and never had any trouble.


----------



## Hooded Merganser

javery said:


> Those TSC chicks always seem to be healthy.I've bought them the last 3 years and never had any trouble.



Yep. That's where my folks get all of theres, that and at the auction in Pearson.


----------



## Jeff Raines

The  problems I have with TSC chicks is TSC does not know the sex of the chicks and their company policy says you must buy at least 6.
The last 3 I got from Ladds feed supply, all hens.


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> The  problems I have with TSC chicks is TSC does not know the sex of the chicks and their company policy says you must buy at least 6.
> The last 3 I got from Ladds feed supply, all hens.



The TSC near me had a sign on the tubs saying either "straight run" or "pullets."


----------



## javery

dawg2 said:


> The TSC near me had a sign on the tubs saying either "straight run" or "pullets."



Same way here in Ellijay.Any time I've got the pullets they were right on.If I buy the straight run I just get at least 12 so hopefully you'll get a few hens.You can eat the roosters.
 dawg2,do you ever have trouble with your guineas whooping up on your chickens?I had some a couple years ago and they kept my chickens beat down,they were just flat out ornery.They took a trip to Wheeler County.I was thinking of trying'em out again.


----------



## Hooded Merganser

javery said:


> Same way here in Ellijay.Any time I've got the pullets they were right on.If I buy the straight run I just get at least 12 so hopefully you'll get a few hens.You can eat the roosters.
> dawg2,do you ever have trouble with your guineas whooping up on your chickens?I had some a couple years ago and they kept my chickens beat down,they were just flat out ornery.They took a trip to Wheeler County.I was thinking of trying'em out again.



javery, I'm glad you mention guineas. I may need to just start a thread... But I just recently got my own place, moving out of my parents' house. I have a dog and a planned garden to keep me busy in the evenings after work. But I toyed with the idea of chickens.. I decided against it, ultimately, because I think it's too much hassle for a man moving out on his own so recently. A few old timers suggested guineas... said they make great watch dogs and you can eat their eggs if you can find 'em, lol. Just wondering if they're worth having, even if just for the fun of it. And if there any more low-maintenence or less feed cost than chickens. Hoping you or dawg2 or anyone else with guineas can tell me what it's like having them...

HM


----------



## nhancedsvt

Been wanting to raise chickens for a while so I finally took the plunge this weekend. Picked up 3 Easter eggers and am hoping to pick up 6 or so RIRs to add to them this afternoon. Chicks seem to be doing well so far.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`ve found out that our Aracuanas (Easter eggers) are some of the best layers we have. They rank right up there with our White Rocks and RIRs in productivity. 

Guineas, when ya`ll get tired of em, contact me and I`ll be glad to come kill em for you. No charge.


----------



## dawg2

javery said:


> Same way here in Ellijay.Any time I've got the pullets they were right on.If I buy the straight run I just get at least 12 so hopefully you'll get a few hens.You can eat the roosters.
> dawg2,do you ever have trouble with your guineas whooping up on your chickens?I had some a couple years ago and they kept my chickens beat down,they were just flat out ornery.They took a trip to Wheeler County.I was thinking of trying'em out again.



My Guineas and chickens all get along with no problems.  Of course, when you first introduce new birds to the flock, a "pecking order" is established.   The only problem I ever had was with a satanic, demon posessed RIR rooster.  He thought he was the boss and would fight the guineas.  He got his tailfeathers ripped out, and stomped down on a regular basis.  A big guinea rooster will stomp a chicken any day of the week.  That RIR rooster also ended up in a dutch oven.  That was the only chicken/guinea problem I ever had.



Hooded Merganser said:


> javery, I'm glad you mention guineas. I may need to just start a thread... But I just recently got my own place, moving out of my parents' house. I have a dog and a planned garden to keep me busy in the evenings after work. But I toyed with the idea of chickens.. I decided against it, ultimately, because I think it's too much hassle for a man moving out on his own so recently. A few old timers suggested guineas... said they make great watch dogs and you can eat their eggs if you can find 'em, lol. Just wondering if they're worth having, even if just for the fun of it. And if there any more low-maintenence or less feed cost than chickens. Hoping you or dawg2 or anyone else with guineas can tell me what it's like having them...
> 
> HM


They make great watch dogs, they lay a LOT of eggs (but you have to find them if they are free range) and eat little feed during the warmer months.  They will not lay year round even with a light in the coop.  They eat a lot of bugs and ticks.  We rarely ever get a tick since having guineas.  They don't scratch up beds like chickens.  They will make dusting bowls in the middle of your yard.    They are harder to raise from keets but they are worth it for me.  If you live anywhere near a main road they will commit suicide by running in front of cars, they love doing this.

Mine are free range and I usually lose a couple duirng nesting times.  They can be LOUD.  It takes getting used to, but they are worth it to me.  They kept a 5' long copperhead from getting to my kids.  It got within a few feet from them and the guineas stopped it.  They hate snakes.


----------



## Hooded Merganser

Hey dawg2, thanks for that information. That sways me heavily in the favor of guineas. My place is on six acres, but all the surrounding land is cattle graze. (I do have six or eight live oaks and a few water oaks, so maybe they will roost there.) I think I will have plenty of room for a half dozen or so, and maybe later I will decide on more. Would be a dream come true if they could keep the bugs out of my cantaloupe patch. Thanks again brother


----------



## dawg2

Hooded Merganser said:


> Hey dawg2, thanks for that information. That sways me heavily in the favor of guineas. My place is on six acres, but all the surrounding land is cattle graze. (I do have six or eight live oaks and a few water oaks, so maybe they will roost there.) I think I will have plenty of room for a half dozen or so, and maybe later I will decide on more. Would be a dream come true if they could keep the bugs out of my cantaloupe patch. Thanks again brother



I would recommend a minimum of 6, even better would be a dozen.  They do better in a slightly larger group watching for predators.  also, if you buy adults they will need to be kept in a coop for several months so they know where their home is.  If not they will be leave.  It is best to get keets and raise them.  They will need to stay in a coop for at least 6-8 weeks so they know where to stay.  

Our pasture has almost no grasshoppers or bugs.   They eat everything but they don't mess with the garden plants.  Occasionally they might peck a tomato, but it's rare.


----------



## javery

I think I'm gonna get some more guineas and see how they do.You're right about them being good guard dogs.I've seen the last bunch I had run deer out of the back yard more than once.


----------



## mbjr

Just got some from TSC this past Sunday, 3 -red pullets ?, and 3 white ones. I am still working on the outside coop and runner got em inside till its warms enough outside, when will that be?

Here some pics, My son says were Farmers now


----------



## JohnnyWalker

PappyHoel said:


> I just made the final preparations to the brooder set up.
> 
> I am using a 5' x 1'.5"deep kiddie pool. Lined with news paper and pine shavings.  I created a pulley system to raise and lower the brooder lamp. (little redneck engineered system)
> 
> All set up with no chicks.  Rumor has it, they will be here tomorrow.
> 
> I also need a new thermometer.  During the trial phase of the brooder lamp the thermometer got to close and burst.  Needless to say, i raised the brooder lamp 1'.5".  It must have been hotter than 120degrees.  Fire hazard.....  I moved the fire extinguisher to the basement.



I have been told that for the first 2 weeks of a chicks life you should put only paper towels as the liner in the brooder because the chicks cannot smell at that time and they think the bedding is food and they will eat too much of it.


----------



## dawg2

JohnnyWalker said:


> I have been told that for the first 2 weeks of a chicks life you should put only paper towels as the liner in the brooder because the chicks cannot smell at that time and they think the bedding is food and they will eat too much of it.



I never use wood chips because they will eat it.  Sometimes you will have a problem with a compacted crop and it will kill them.  I usually use a large cardboard box.  I line it thickly with newspaper.  Then I cover that with paper towels for traction until they are large enough where they won't get spraddle legged from slipping.  You will need to keep the paper towel lining cleaned out pretty good or they will eat that too.  Wood chips are easier and prettier but it is risky.


----------



## nhancedsvt

JohnnyWalker said:


> I have been told that for the first 2 weeks of a chicks life you should put only paper towels as the liner in the brooder because the chicks cannot smell at that time and they think the bedding is food and they will eat too much of it.





dawg2 said:


> I never use wood chips because they will eat it.  Sometimes you will have a problem with a compacted crop and it will kill them.  I usually use a large cardboard box.  I line it thickly with newspaper.  Then I cover that with paper towels for traction until they are large enough where they won't get spraddle legged from slipping.  You will need to keep the paper towel lining cleaned out pretty good or they will eat that too.  Wood chips are easier and prettier but it is risky.



Didn't know that. I've been using the pine shavings from TSC in the bottom of mine. I'm going to pick up some more birds today and will change that out for newspaper tonight.


----------



## dawg2

nhancedsvt said:


> Didn't know that. I've been using the pine shavings from TSC in the bottom of mine. I'm going to pick up some more birds today and will change that out for newspaper tonight.



Put paper towels over the newspaper.  I also sprinkle a small amount of chick feed on the paper towel for extra traction. If you just use newspaper, young birds will get spraddle legs from no traction.  Then you will have a whole different problem.  Info here: http://www.poultryhelp.com/spraddle.html

Ironically, the chicks at TSC are in tubs with....you guessed it: wood chips.  Sometimes you can use the BIG shavings but you never want to use the fine shavings.  Even the big chips have smaller pieces of wood so I just don't use them initially.


----------



## nhancedsvt

dawg2 said:


> Put paper towels over the newspaper.  I also sprinkle a small amount of chick feed on the paper towel for extra traction. If you just use newspaper, young birds will get spraddle legs from no traction.  Then you will have a whole different problem.  Info here: http://www.poultryhelp.com/spraddle.html
> 
> Ironically, the chicks at TSC are in tubs with....you guessed it: wood chips.  Sometimes you can use the BIG shavings but you never want to use the fine shavings.  Even the big chips have smaller pieces of wood so I just don't use them initially.



The shavings I have been using are pretty big. It's the same stuff they had in the cage with them at the feed store when I got them so I didn't think anything about it. I'll change it out tonight though.


----------



## PappyHoel

Havent had an issue withe the shavings but maybe that's why I lost 3?  The rest are real healthy right now.  I'm thinking about getting a couple Jersey Giants next week?

I've been watching these birds for a week now and have come to the realization that they could be the stupidest animals on the face of the earth.


----------



## Hooded Merganser

dawg2 said:


> I would recommend a minimum of 6, even better would be a dozen.  They do better in a slightly larger group watching for predators.  also, if you buy adults they will need to be kept in a coop for several months so they know where their home is.  If not they will be leave.  It is best to get keets and raise them.  They will need to stay in a coop for at least 6-8 weeks so they know where to stay.
> 
> Our pasture has almost no grasshoppers or bugs.   They eat everything but they don't mess with the garden plants.  Occasionally they might peck a tomato, but it's rare.



Thanks again man. Great advice, thanks again!


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> Havent had an issue withe the shavings but maybe that's why I lost 3?  The rest are real healthy right now.  I'm thinking about getting a couple Jersey Giants next week?
> 
> I've been watching these birds for a week now and have come to the realization that they could be the stupidest animals on the face of the earth.



It is possible that is why they died.  The wood chips compact the crop and then they can't eat food and they starve.   You can fix a compacted crop on a larger chicken and it isn't a fun task.

They may appear stupid, but they can be trained.  Mine know they are not allowed across our driveway.  They can do whatever they want in the pasture or around the barn, but the yard (other side of driveway) is off limits.  You can teach them tricks.  Just find out what they like to eat and use that to train them.  They are smarter (craftier) than most think, but can be pretty stupid on some things.


----------



## PappyHoel

dawg2 said:


> It i spossible that i swhy they died.  The wood chips compact the crop and then they can't eat food and they starve.   You can fix a compacted crop on a larger chicken and it isn't a fun task.
> 
> They may appear stupid, but they can be trained.  Mine know they are not allowed across our driveway.  They can do whatever they want in the pasture or around the barn, but the yard (other side of driveway) is off limits.  You can teach them tricks.  Just find out what they like to eat and use that to train them.  They are smarter (craftier) than most think, but can be pretty stupid on some things.



Did you hold them for an extended time period when they were younger so the get used to you?


----------



## Jeff Raines

Stinkin possums must be anticipating the chicken move outside.I have done away with 3 in the last 2 weeks in the yard


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> Did you hold them for an extended time period when they were younger so the get used to you?


IT definitely helps.  Nacho flavored Doritos work best for training my birds.  They go nuts if you just hold up an empty bag.



Jeff Raines said:


> Stinkin possums must be anticipating the chicken move outside.I have done away with 3 in the last 2 weeks in the yard


 If you keep a light lit in the coop 24x7 you accomplish two things:

1) Egg production through winter (trick the chickens, does not work for guineas)
2) Predators do NOT like going from the dark outside into a lit coop.  I have lost young birds to a rat snake but never lost a bird in the coop at night from a predator (so far).  I never close the small door from the coop to the fenced in yard (top is open so guineas can fly out).


----------



## nhancedsvt

Picked up 6 new RIR pullets today. These birds are MUCH younger than the easter eggers I bought this past weekend. The EEs are nearly twice the size. 

Bought a new chick feeder and gravity waterer today also to save some space in my brooder. Not sure the waterer is going to work out. I may have messed up already. Went out to check on them about 30 minutes ago and they were chirping real loud. I looked down inside and they had gotten water everywhere and were all wet. I cleaned the wet newspaper out and put down fresh. I also moved the heat lamp as close as I could and covered one side of the brooder with a towel to trap in some heat since it's supposed to get colder tonight. Hoping they all make it through.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I don't know the age of my arauchanas,I've only had them for 6 days.But one can already fly to the top of the brooder tank which is 16 inches high.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Well so far so good. Still had 9 chickens this morning. The biggest EE apparently set the pecking order and now they're all getting along fine. Is there any way to tell hen from rooster at this point?


----------



## Jeff Raines

nhancedsvt said:


> Well so far so good. Still had 9 chickens this morning. The biggest EE apparently set the pecking order and now they're all getting along fine. Is there any way to tell hen from rooster at this point?


----------



## Nicodemus

nhancedsvt said:


> Well so far so good. Still had 9 chickens this morning. The biggest EE apparently set the pecking order and now they're all getting along fine. Is there any way to tell hen from rooster at this point?





Look at the comb. If it stops at an imaginary line drawn from one eye to the other, it`s probably a hen. If the comb extends past that line, it`s a rooster. Not foolproof, but it works sometimes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Finally got my chickies. Four Buff Orpingtons. Now I guess I'd better get serious about finishing the coop.


----------



## dawg2

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally got my chickies. Four Buff Orpingtons. Now I guess I'd better get serious about finishing the coop.



They will be BIG in a few weeks.


----------



## Nicodemus

Those Buffs are nice birds. Our last Buff finally died on us a while back. We plan to get a couple more, along with some more Barred Rocks. Told The Redhead she could get 2 guineas if she wanted to. She won`t though, worried they might disappear.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Finally the coop is done.8X16 run I had an old dog kennel in the backyard so I took one side off and hooked it to the posts.Netting over the top to keep the hawks out.......there is a nesting pair in one of the neighbors yard.
The only money I have in this is the nails,screws and chicken wire.The rest is reclaimed lumber.


----------



## K80

dawg2 said:


> IT definitely helps.  Nacho flavored Doritos work best for training my birds.  They go nuts if you just hold up an empty bag.
> 
> If you keep a light lit in the coop 24x7 you acomplish two things:
> 
> 1) Egg production through winter (trick the chickens, does not work for guineas)
> 2) Predators do NOT like going from the dark outside into a lit coop.  I have lost young birds to a rat snake but never lost a bird in the coop at night from a predator (so far).  I never close the small door from the coop to the fenced in yard (top is open so guineas can fly out).



Do you have any pics of your coop?


----------



## dawg2

K80 said:


> Do you have any pics of your coop?



I put some up years ago.  I'll take some new ones.  It is nothing fancy.  But it keeps the birds dry and other critters out.


----------



## Jeff Raines

At what age do I take the pullets off starter feed?


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> At what age do I take the pullets off starter feed?



It depends on the feed you are using.  Look on the bag and see what it says.  It should have a schedule for starter and then tell you when to go to the next feed.


----------



## mbjr

Our birds are getting along pretty good, getting their real feathers coming in, I took em out last Saturday removed the bottom of the brooder cage and let them enjoy the grass.

I was alittle worried the high winds would hurt em, but they did good, I picked up some bricks and got em some Rolly-Polly's and found one worm, they tore it up!

We stopped putting the pine shavings down because they scatched it out onto the floor big mess, now just using newpaper and paper towels, they still scratch the feed out tho!

My wife has picked the Red Runt and claimed it as hers since the other birds pick on it all the time., she even made alittle chicken diaper with Papertowel while she holds it, she did not like the poop it put on her the first time she held it.

Also our Wiener Dog, doesn't want to become friendly with the chics, he wants them dead, I can see it in his eye!


Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus

You want to have some fun? Throw a handful of crickets out in the middle of the chicken yard.


----------



## PappyHoel

I successfully moved the chicks to the basement kiddie pool brooder.  We are holding steady at 11 chicks and the eat a ton.  They are almost 3 weeks old.  When should I put them in the coup?


----------



## mbjr

PappyHoel said:


> I successfully moved the chicks to the basement kiddie pool brooder.  We are holding steady at 11 chicks and the eat a ton.  They are almost 3 weeks old.  When should I put them in the coup?



Pappy I read they could be put outside when they develope all of their real feathers, but I also read on the BYC forums, that some people have put them out a six weeks, not really sure, Ours are about 3 or 4 weeks old, If someone knows better let us know, I would like to get them outside when the temps are warm enough at night.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> I successfully moved the chicks to the basement kiddie pool brooder.  We are holding steady at 11 chicks and the eat a ton.  They are almost 3 weeks old.  When should I put them in the coup?



I put my oldest four in the coop when they got all their feathers.I still keep a heat lamp in the hen house for them.The first 3 nights I'd have to go out there in the dark and put them in the henhouse,but now they have learned what time to go to roost.


----------



## javery

Mine are about four weeks old.I moved them outside to the carport into some bigger pens but I still got heat lamps out.They're starting to feather out good,probably put them in the big pen in a couple weeks.Only lost 1 out of 48 so far.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I put the biggest arachauna outside today,but it was only half the size of my first four.They henpecked her pretty bad,so she went back to the brooder for another week.


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> I put the biggest arachauna outside today,but it was only half the size of my first four.They henpecked her pretty bad,so she went back to the brooder for another week.



I have an "isolation" cage in my coop.  I keep new birds in there for 2-3 weeks.  This allows the existing birds to see the new birds and get used to them.  Even after they are released into the general population they still get pecked a little bit as the "pecking order" is established.  If you just toss a new bird in an existing flock, the older birds will sometimes kill the newcomer.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Thanks dawg.....I'll do that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dawg2 said:


> They will be BIG in a few weeks.


Moved them up a cage size after a week. They do grow fast, and man can they eat up some chow.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Cardboard around the sides.....why didn't I think of that?


----------



## mudracing101

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moved them up a cage size after a week. They do grow fast, and man can they eat up some chow.
> 
> View attachment 722119



What is that in the bottom of your cage. I just have newspaper and paper towels. I also have six ducks in another box. I filled the duck box with pine shavings and had to take it out. They wouldnt quit eating the shavings I bought the dumbest ducks ever. Any one else have this problem with ducklings? Mine are a week old, will they quit with age? Also i keep their feeder full and they have ate so much they just lay cause they are so fat. They lay down to eat Should you just feed ducks a lil every afternoon or keep the feeder full?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> Cardboard around the sides.....why didn't I think of that?


Cause you're not a Bama boy. Besides duct tape and coathangers, give us cardboard and some zip ties and we can fix about anything. 


mudracing101 said:


> What is that in the bottom of your cage. I just have newspaper and paper towels. I also have six ducks in another box. I filled the duck box with pine shavings and had to take it out. They wouldnt quit eating the shavings I bought the dumbest ducks ever. Any one else have this problem with ducklings? Mine are a week old, will they quit with age? Also i keep their feeder full and they have ate so much they just lay cause they are so fat. They lay down to eat Should you just feed ducks a lil every afternoon or keep the feeder full?


It is pine pellets that turn to sawdust when they get wet. Got them at Boss Brothers where I got the chicks. I like it better than the pine shavings, plus it's cheaper, and I figured would mulch down faster in the compost pile.  Don't know about baby ducks, the only thing I know about feedin ducks involves cracked corn and powdered molasses.


----------



## mudracing101

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause you're not a Bama boy. Besides duct tape and coathangers, give us cardboard and some zip ties and we can fix about anything.
> 
> It is pine pellets that turn to sawdust when they get wet. Got them at Boss Brothers where I got the chicks. I like it better than the pine shavings, plus it's cheaper, and I figured would mulch down faster in the compost pile.  Don't know about baby ducks, the only thing I know about feedin ducks involves cracked corn and powdered molasses.



Pine pellets . huh. My ducklings would eat that cage up in an hour I'll be glad when they are old enough to go outside.


----------



## Jeff Raines

as per dawg2's suggestion I have moved my latest 3 pullets to the henhouse under the protection of the brooder.I will leave them like this for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> as per dawg2's suggestion I have moved my latest 3 pullets to the henhouse under the protection of the brooder.I will leave them like this for 2 or 3 days.



I keep my birds in here for about 3 weeks.  The reason being, is I keep them on the chick starter and this is the way I can isolate my grown birds from the chick starter.  I prefer 8-10 weeks on chick starter.  I would keep any new comers in here for at least a week.  Even after I keep them in here 3 weeks and then let them out the big birds will "peck out dominance."  

If you don't introduce smaller / younger birds like this, the older ones can seriously injure or kill the younger ones.


----------



## PappyHoel

I have so much to learn.  . Thanks for posting guys.

Mine are 3 weeks old and they wore me out trying to catch them in the round kiddie pool.


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> I have so much to learn.  . Thanks for posting guys.
> 
> Mine are 3 weeks old and they wore me out trying to catch them in the round kiddie pool.



Well, laugh if you want, but if you use a square box they cram up in the corners.  It makes it a lot easier to catch them.


----------



## dawg2

Some people had asked for coop pics.  This coop was built with old cedar fencing and recycled chain link.  Works great and the birds like it.  There is a vent / opening on the front (first pic) but it is closed since it is winter.  There is another on the back but it isn't in the pic. Both are covered with hardware cloth.


----------



## dtala

this is my first setup. Outside run is chainlink, open to closed coop. Chicken wire on top.







inside of run...





inside of coop





I added some 2x2x4 boxes for bantam chickens





Golden Sebright rooster....






Golden Sebright hen sitting chicks...





Silver Wyandotte hen....


----------



## dtala

Several things I've learned, some the hard way.

1. EVERYTHING out there EATS chickens. Make your nighttime coop 100% predator proof...and then tighten it up some more. Dang coons and possums can get in places you'd never expect.

2. there are more chicken varieties out there than Nic and I can count together....

3.You WILL get more chickens.....

4. chickens are more addicting than crack.


  troy


----------



## nhancedsvt

Well we're still holding steady at 9 chicks. I know one thing though, I'm ready to get their coop finished and get them outside. They make a mess constantly. After they started roosting on the waterer and feeder I built a roosting bar out of 2x4s and put in the brooder, they seem to like that pretty good.


----------



## PappyHoel

That golden sebright rooster is pretty cool lookin.  I agree with tightening the coup up for predators.  I still have a few spots I think I'm going to bury some rocks in.


----------



## Nicodemus

dtala said:


> Several things I've learned, some the hard way.
> 
> 1. EVERYTHING out there EATS chickens. Make your nighttime coop 100% predator proof...and then tighten it up some more. Dang coons and possums can get in places you'd never expect.
> 
> 2. there are more chicken varieties out there than Nic and I can count together....
> 
> 3.You WILL get more chickens.....
> 
> 4. chickens are more addicting than crack.
> 
> 
> troy





Very true, on all counts! Go ahead and make your coop and chicken yard bigger than you need them, because in your ramblins`, you`ll run up on some biddies and chickens that you will just HAVE to get. 

I know...


----------



## dawg2

dtala said:


> Several things I've learned, some the hard way.
> 
> 1. EVERYTHING out there EATS chickens. Make your nighttime coop 100% predator proof...and then tighten it up some more. Dang coons and possums can get in places you'd never expect.
> 
> 2. there are more chicken varieties out there than Nic and I can count together....
> 
> 3.You WILL get more chickens.....
> 
> 4. chickens are more addicting than crack.
> 
> 
> troy



I actually leave a light on in the coop year round.  Predators don't seem to want to go in there.  My biggest predator problem are rat snakes getting in and eating the eggs or new birds.


----------



## dtala

I leave a light on just outside the coop year round...

I'm working on the snake problem. At least ya know when a snake is getting in...egg production drops of all of a sudden and they ain't too hard to get rid of. 

I think a lot of newbie chicken raisers underestimate the power of a raccoon to get into a coop...and how many chickens one of them can...and will...kill in one night.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I just put a white light in yesterday.

My beagles alert me to any coons or possums in the yard,I have done away with several over the years before having chickens.


----------



## PappyHoel

Dawg2 and dtala I like your set up. 

Dtala - Do bantams need special nesting boxes?


----------



## PappyHoel

Nicodemus said:


> Very true, on all counts! Go ahead and make your coop and chicken yard bigger than you need them, because in your ramblins`, you`ll run up on some biddies and chickens that you will just HAVE to get.
> 
> I know...



Thats the truth....I learned the neighbor behind me has 34 chickens and 100 in the incubator.  I also learned he has some Jersey Giants in that batch.  Im getting 2 more from him for free   I think I might be in trouble


----------



## PappyHoel

The flock...

I have no idea what breeds these birds are.  I think there is a Rhode Island Red, Silver Wyandot, bantams / silkies, easter egger, australorp?  I lost 4 of the original 15 so Im not sure what is what.

Here they are:


----------



## PappyHoel

more


----------



## dtala

good set up there....

no, bantams do not need special nest boxes...


----------



## dtala

Daughter got me three Silver Sebright chicks today, two days old!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines

dtala said:


> Daughter got me three Silver Sebright chicks today, two days old!!!



Those are beautiful chickens.

While looking up the sebrights,I found this peck and play.
http://www.peckandplay.com/


----------



## PappyHoel

dtala said:


> Daughter got me three Silver Sebright chicks today, two days old!!!



I just googled their picture.  Very cool looking bird.  

I just checked on mine and 6 were lined up on the roost.


----------



## JohnnyWalker

I like your roosting bar there.  Simplicity in form and fashion.
End block about 3" high?


----------



## PappyHoel

JohnnyWalker said:


> I like your roosting bar there.  Simplicity in form and fashion.
> End block about 3" high?



Yep 3" high.  I just added another roosting bar next to the original.  They seem to like it.


----------



## Crickett

We picked up 6 Australorps last night from TS. We don't have our coop built yet so right now we have them in a Tupperware tub in the basement. My kids are so excited about them.


----------



## PappyHoel

They will get big in a hurry and they will eat non stop.  Im a 1/4 to 1/3 thru with a 50lbs bag of chick feed in 3 weeks.


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> They will get big in a hurry and they will eat non stop.  Im a 1/4 to 1/3 thru with a 50lbs bag of chick feed in 3 weeks.



Yeah my husband's gotta get to building the coop. 


We are considering converting our kids playhouse to a coop. They no longer play in it. We may sell it instead. We are not sure yet.


----------



## mbjr

My birds are going on 5 or 6 weeks old. I can't stand that smell anymore, clean the cage twice daily, still reeks.

I made the decesion to put them outside on the porch in their new coop, I placed the heat lamp and put a tarp over the coop.

It was 32 Degree's this morning and they were comfy cozy on the roost and alive. supose to warm up this weekend.

I also have to finish wiring the top of the runner area were I'm gonna move them so they can get yard time, gonna try to secure it real good, we got coons and possums round here to and free ranging dogs in the hood.


----------



## Crickett

Ok what should the temp be inside the tub where we have them now? We have a lamp clamped into the side. Should we hang it above or is it ok clamped on? I'm afraid it may be too close!


----------



## dtala

day olds should be near 90, 80 for week olds. Give em room to move towards or away from the heat source.


----------



## Crickett

dtala said:


> day olds should be near 90, 80 for week olds. Give em room to move towards or away from the heat source.



Thank you! I used our heat temp gun & it's 75 under the light & 71 in the corner away from the light & that's where they are huddled right now.


----------



## dtala

the chicks will tell you if the temp isn't right. Too cold and the huddle close on top of one another. Too hot and the lay flat not touching.


----------



## Crickett

dtala said:


> the chicks will tell you if the temp isn't right. Too cold and the huddle close on top of one another. Too hot and the lay flat not touching.



They are huddled together but not trying to climb on top of each other. They are quiet. 


My husband brought home the pallets today to start our coop. We are gonna make it 4x8. How many chickens do you think that should hold? 
I'll post pics as we go.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Adults too! Nothing worse than walk'n a "commercal" chciken house on 100degree day in August, picking up dead ones for the pit!  To much heat will kill em deader an a doornail!


----------



## PappyHoel

Mine stays around 80-85.  They spread out and line up next to each other on the roost bar.  Some like to climb inside the feather duster.  Chicks are 3 weeks old.


----------



## PappyHoel

Crickett said:


> Thank you! I used our heat temp gun & it's 75 under the light & 71 in the corner away from the light & that's where they are huddled right now.



I noticed you are using a white light.  I use a red brooder light.  Not sure if it matters or not, I doubt it matters.  Can the experts chime in?


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> I noticed you are using a white light.  I use a red brooder light.  Not sure if it matters or not, I doubt it matters.  Can the experts chime in?



We don't have a red one anymore but we have a blue heat lamp & the white lamp. I have both on now & it's up to 80 & they are huddled under it.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> I noticed you are using a white light.  I use a red brooder light.  Not sure if it matters or not, I doubt it matters.  Can the experts chime in?



I don't think the color matters to the chicks,both reach same temp.....But,when chicks were inside I preferred the red light.


----------



## mbjr

Here's our peeps.  They have been outside two nights now and doing good, keeping warm, suppose to be warmer the next several days.

I must admit I'm a sucker for cute feathery things, I just left Tractor Supply with two black ducklings.


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> I don't think the color matters to the chicks,both reach same temp.....But,when chicks were inside I preferred the red light.



Our red lamp got hotter than the blue one. We used it when we had a ball python.


----------



## PappyHoel

mbjr said:


> Here's our peeps.  They have been outside two nights now and doing good, keeping warm, suppose to be warmer the next several days.
> 
> I must admit I'm a sucker for cute feathery things, I just left Tractor Supply with two black ducklings.



Good looking birds.  Might move our birds to the coup in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## javery

mbjr said:


> Here's our peeps.  They have been outside two nights now and doing good, keeping warm, suppose to be warmer the next several days.
> 
> I must admit I'm a sucker for cute feathery things, I just left Tractor Supply with two black ducklings.



They had some of those black ducks at the Ellijay store too.Do you know what kind they are?I started to get some but I got to thinking how messy they are.


----------



## javery

These are some of my birds.One is of a couple turkey poults and six guinea keets I got today,the other is some of my Welsummers and Easter eggers.


----------



## mbjr

javery said:


> They had some of those black ducks at the Ellijay store too.Do you know what kind they are?I started to get some but I got to thinking how messy they are.



My wife's cousin said they were Mallards, but I could not really tell ya. Their were about 50 white ducks and only two black ones left, so I got them they looked prettier to me, there goes my man card!

I did also read that Ducks are very messy, they sure love water, the turned the water feeder on them yesterday and were soaking wet here at work, I thought they would freeze before I could get them home under the heat lamp, they made and were doing good this morning.

I placed the waterer on a brick making it higher and now they just drank from it, gonna put them in the tub for some swimming lessons this evening or tommorrow.

Outside chicks have gotten alittle meaner since being outside, they peck alot more.

Gonna work on finishing there pen this weekend and moving them to it in a couple weeks.

Happy Easter All.


----------



## mbjr

Here's the Ducks having their first swimmin lessons, they actually went crazy in the water, thats why the pics ant to clear, focus alittle bad.

They did not drown.


----------



## javery

Yep,those are mallards.The ones they had up here were black as the ace of spades,I don't know what they were.We bought some of those Peking ducks a couple years ago and they were awful,you couldn't keep water in the pen.


----------



## Crickett

mbjr said:


> Here's the Ducks having their first swimmin lessons, they actually went crazy in the water, thats why the pics ant to clear, focus alittle bad.
> 
> They did not drown.



Awww they are sooo cute!


Here's a shot of one of our Australorps.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Just tossed a small lizard into the coop.It was only on the ground for a second before it was snatched up and beat on the ground.
Then she had to keep the others from snatching it away from her.


----------



## mbjr

my wife killed one then put it in the coop, it was gone is 60 seconds!

I can't wait to do what Nic recommended, throwing a hand full of crickets to em!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Discoveries

Chickens like clover,pulled some from front yard put in coop.
Had some rotten limbs and such laying on the ground.Tossed them in the coop,chickens learned to tear apart the wood to get at the bugs inside.Free food

My chickens don't like worms.They will eat a snake or a lizard.Guess it's the slime on a worm.


----------



## PappyHoel

Im training my autralorp to sit on my shoulder.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> Discoveries
> 
> Chickens like clover,pulled some from front yard put in coop.
> Had some rotten limbs and such laying on the ground.Tossed them in the coop,chickens learned to tear apart the wood to get at the bugs inside.Free food
> 
> My chickens don't like worms.They will eat a snake or a lizard.Guess it's the slime on a worm.



Im going to go tear up some clover right now and give that a try.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Im training my autralorp to sit on my shoulder.


Don't whine when a skeeter lands on the side of your forehead.


----------



## Crickett

Here's the start of our coop!


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> Im training my autralorp to sit on my shoulder.



Just keep in mind, it is going to do something else on your shoulder.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Crickett said:


> Here's the start of our coop!



Do you have any plans for this


----------



## Crickett

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Do you have any plans for this



Not really. My husband is putting it together based on some other coops that we like. I have more pics to post up. I'll post them later. For some reason my phone will only let me post 1 @ a time.


----------



## Nicodemus

Crickett said:


> Not really. My husband is putting it together based on some other coops that we like. I have more pics to post up. I'll post them later. For some reason my phone will only let me post 1 @ a time.





Crickett, is your coop going to be anchored to the ground? 

I`m not trying to be critical, but you sure don`t want a high wind to blow it over.


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, is your coop going to be anchored to the ground?
> 
> I`m not trying to be critical, but you sure don`t want a high wind to blow it over.



No.  Reckon my husband didn't think of that.


----------



## mbjr

just got the wire to finish covering my Chicks runner, gonna try and finish it tomorrow and put their coop in it and let em get on the ground, thinking about removing the heat lamp also, is going to be pretty warm the next week and they are about 6 or 7 weeks old maybe alittle more.

I think I will let the ducks get alittle older before I put them outside with the chicken's, depending on how they treat each other I may have to build them a seperate place to reside!

I will post pics when I get it done this weekend!


Hoss


----------



## PappyHoel

Looking good cricket.  We are going to put ours in the coop this weekend.  The coop is all painted now and has a flower box with flowers in it. :/


----------



## PappyHoel

dawg2 said:


> Just keep in mind, it is going to do something else on your shoulder.



Hasn't happen yet but I'm not skeerid of a poo.  I'm more scared of a skeeter on my head like Miguel said. 

I have to give you credit though, they are a bit smarter than they look.  I have a couple that absolutely hate to be picked up!


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> Looking good cricket.  We are going to put ours in the coop this weekend.  The coop is all painted now and has a flower box with flowers in it. :/



Cool! I wanna do a flower box too! 



PappyHoel said:


> Hasn't happen yet but I'm not skeerid of a poo.  I'm more scared of a skeeter on my head like Miguel said.
> 
> I have to give you credit though, they are a bit smarter than they look.  I have a couple that absolutely hate to be picked up!



For some reason all of ours are not wanting to be picked up now.  We've been handling them everyday since we got 'em.


----------



## Nicodemus

PappyHoel said:


> Hasn't happen yet but I'm not skeerid of a poo.  I'm more scared of a skeeter on my head like Miguel said.
> 
> I have to give you credit though, they are a bit smarter than they look.  I have a couple that absolutely hate to be picked up!





Crickett said:


> Cool! I wanna do a flower box too!
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason all of ours are not wanting to be picked up now.  We've been handling them everyday since we got 'em.





They all have different personalities, just like folks do.


----------



## Crickett

Ok here are the rest of the pics I've taken so far. We are gonna finish the nesting box this afternoon & try to finish the siding. We got a friend that's bringing us the tin roof & a couple of windows so we hope to get those in this weekend. 
I'm gonna try to get it painted next week. My son has the flu so I'm not sure how much I'll get done while my husband is at work.


----------



## PappyHoel

Crickett said:


> Cool! I wanna do a flower box too!
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason all of ours are not wanting to be picked up now.  We've been handling them everyday since we got 'em.



Backyard chicken recommended holding them each for about 15 min a day if you want them acclamated  to humans.  The longer I hold my the more calm they get.  I have been concentrating on a couple birds that I like.  The one that sits on my shoulder will let me pick her up with little fuss.


----------



## mbjr

Crickett said:


> Ok here are the rest of the pics I've taken so far. We are gonna finish the nesting box this afternoon & try to finish the siding. We got a friend that's bringing us the tin roof & a couple of windows so we hope to get those in this weekend.
> I'm gonna try to get it painted next week. My son has the flu so I'm not sure how much I'll get done while my husband is at work.



Looking good crickett, nice job!


----------



## mbjr

PappyHoel said:


> Backyard chicken recommended holding them each for about 15 min a day if you want them acclamated  to humans.  The longer I hold my the more calm they get.  I have been concentrating on a couple birds that I like.  The one that sits on my shoulder will let me pick her up with little fuss.



Mine have been out on the porch about a week in their coop, I picked my favorite up yesterday and she fussed alittle but then settled into my hand..

Now the ducks put up a major fuss until they see the tub of water, then the jump for joy!, Gonna put em in the bath tub with enough water to swim this evening, then take them outside for some yard time tomorrow.


----------



## PappyHoel

mbjr said:


> Mine have been out on the porch about a week in their coop, I picked my favorite up yesterday and she fussed alittle but then settled into my hand..
> 
> Now the ducks put up a major fuss until they see the tub of water, then the jump for joy!, Gonna put em in the bath tub with enough water to swim this evening, then take them outside for some yard time tomorrow.



They are a bit more fun than I anticipated.  Is it wrong that i still want to eat them?

How much food have you gone thru?  We have 11 and they have ate a whole 50lbs bag in 3.5 weeks.  They need to start laying me some eggs to recoup a little cost.


----------



## PappyHoel

I would like to report that I have my first poo on the shoulder. . The wife laughed at me and walked off.

I also fed them about five hand fully of clover and they love the stuff.


----------



## Jeff Raines

1 hour and 45 mins a day to get my chickens to like being held?....Not me,I just throw the food in and tell'em to lay eggs


----------



## dawg2

Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, is your coop going to be anchored to the ground?
> 
> I`m not trying to be critical, but you sure don`t want a high wind to blow it over.



I noticed that as well.  You may want to consider anchors or burying posts in the ground.


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> I would like to report that I have my first poo on the shoulder. . The wife laughed at me and walked off.
> 
> I also fed them about five hand fully of clover and they love the stuff.





dawg2 said:


> Just keep in mind, it is going to do something else on your shoulder.


Hmmm....


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> I would like to report that I have my first poo on the shoulder.



I was surprised at just how hot that poop is when it hits.


----------



## mbjr

PappyHoel said:


> They are a bit more fun than I anticipated.  Is it wrong that i still want to eat them?
> 
> No everytime I look at mine I think of pinapple juice poured over them in the oven, Just gonna have to fib to my son and tell him something ate them!
> 
> How much food have you gone thru?  We have 11 and they have ate a whole 50lbs bag in 3.5 weeks.  They need to start laying me some eggs to recoup a little cost.



The six chicks have eaten about 25 lbs of Chic starter the past 3.5 weeks, I just gave them some Scratch Corn yesterday, gonna use the rest of the Chic starter on the Ducks.


----------



## mbjr

Jeff Raines said:


> I was surprised at just how hot that poop is when it hits.



My wife was holding one and it pooped down her shirt, me and the Son might have laughed alittle to much!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Can't tell much about it yet, but it's gonna be a 4x4 ft. coop with a 4x4x2 ft. wired run under it and a 8x4 run out the door end. I couldn't get it out of my head and on autocad without constantly changing it, so today I decided to say the heck with it and just start building from what was in my head. Gotta go get some more lumber to keep going.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Picked up a few more 2x3's and moving along pretty good.


----------



## mbjr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Picked up a few more 2x3's and moving along pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 724347
> 
> View attachment 724348
> 
> View attachment 724349



Looking good Miguel, my wife wishes I would have did a better job or our runner, I'm gonna be alittle embarassed tommorrow when I post pics, its looks crappy, but its working, I finished wireing it today, and set the coop which looks good because I bought it from TSC
in the pen and opened the door so the birds could get on the ground, I spent 3 hours watching them.

Drinking some iced tea, and I let the ducks have some outside time also, they an't all there if you could see them

Anyway I forgot the camera, I will take pics tomorrow, I am gonna shut them up in the coop when I get home atleast for a few nights and let them out in the mornings.

I also removed the heat lamp, no power at their pen, hopefully the temps want get low enough to hurt em.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Coming together nicely Hugh

mbjr-I thought it was just me that liked to watch the chickens.


Today I tossed in a snake that was over a foot long,they did not like that at all.Unlike the smaller snake,they would not eat this one.


----------



## PappyHoel

Looks good MC.

Heres my finished and painted coop.  Its turned out much nicer than i ever imagined.  If it was up to be it would have been made out of pallets.  (see sig line)

I painted all the white/black trim and the wife painted the green.  Green wasn't my first choice.  (see sig line)

I need to figure out how to put a gutter system on the left side.  It drips and rain goes in between the coop and the nesting boxes.  I also built a little ramp for them to get into the right side hole in the wall and added a few limbs for them to perch on.  I need to take a picture of that.


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> Looks good MC.
> 
> Heres my finished and painted coop.  Its turned out much nicer than i ever imagined.  If it was up to be it would have been made out of pallets.  (see sig line)
> 
> I painted all the white/black trim and the wife painted the green.  Green wasn't my first choice.  (see sig line)
> 
> I need to figure out how to put a gutter system on the left side.  It drips and rain goes in between the coop and the nesting boxes.  I also built a little ramp for them to get into the right side hole in the wall and added a few limbs for them to perch on.  I need to take a picture of that.



 That's awesome! I like the green!

 We were trying to decide between red & green. We went with red. We are using pallets for ours. All of the siding you see in that one pic I posted that's all pallet boards. My husband wanted to buy all new stuff & told him no. The only things that are new are the 2x4's & the plywood. Ours is kinda at a stand still right now. Husband is not feeling well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Looks good MC.
> 
> Heres my finished and painted coop.  Its turned out much nicer than i ever imagined.  If it was up to be it would have been made out of pallets.  (see sig line)
> 
> I painted all the white/black trim and the wife painted the green.  Green wasn't my first choice.  (see sig line)
> 
> I need to figure out how to put a gutter system on the left side.  It drips and rain goes in between the coop and the nesting boxes.  I also built a little ramp for them to get into the right side hole in the wall and added a few limbs for them to perch on.  I need to take a picture of that.


That's a good looking project. I like the cupola on top. Green was my first choice, but I haven't narrowed down the exact shade. 
Thinkin about this for the main color:
http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...re-colors/paint-colors-by-family/SW2860-sage/
and this for the trim:
http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...aint-colors-by-family/SW0036-buckram-binding/

Gonna do a good coat of primer inside and out first. I'm not intending on building another one of these so it's gotta last for a good long while.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Pappy-that right there looks great


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Put primer / paint inside and out, then did the ridge and rafters, laying boxes and started on the trim. The little black dots you see on the paint is kudzu bugs. They were swarming today, must have just hatched or something.


----------



## mbjr

Looks good pappy, Here's my terrible looking chicken pen.


----------



## bkl021475

PappyHoel said:


> Looks good MC.
> 
> Heres my finished and painted coop.  Its turned out much nicer than i ever imagined.  If it was up to be it would have been made out of pallets.  (see sig line)
> 
> I painted all the white/black trim and the wife painted the green.  Green wasn't my first choice.  (see sig line)
> 
> I need to figure out how to put a gutter system on the left side.  It drips and rain goes in between the coop and the nesting boxes.  I also built a little ramp for them to get into the right side hole in the wall and added a few limbs for them to perch on.  I need to take a picture of that.



Very nice job!


----------



## Crickett

mbjr said:


> Looks good pappy, Here's my terrible looking chicken pen.



Cool! Them chickies don't seem to mind what it looks like! That's how my Pop has always kept his chickens.


----------



## mbjr

I just coverted an old Dog lot, only expense was the chicken wire $60.00.

But they are more happy now that there able to scratch around and take dusts baths, I watched two of them yesterday rolling in the dust.


----------



## Crickett

*Nesting Box*

Here's a pic of the nesting boxes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> Here's a pic of the nesting boxes.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You got Australorps too, right? Are yours scratching all of the food out of the feeder & burying it under the pine shavings?  

Ours are doin that. I thought they was goin thru a lot of feed then I cleaned out their shavings & found where the food was really goin!


----------



## mbjr

Crickett said:


> Here's a pic of the nesting boxes.



My Run is attached to the back of our shed, I am thinking about cutting some entryways near the bottom and building 3 or 4 nesting boxes on the inside of building, that way we can enter the shed and open the tops and get to the eggs easier.


----------



## PappyHoel

mbjr said:


> Looks good pappy, Here's my terrible looking chicken pen.



Thats exactly how mine would have looked if my wife didn't intervene. Looks good to me.  She didnt even want chickens 

Our flock will spend the night in the coup for the first time tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> You got Australorps too, right? Are yours scratching all of the food out of the feeder & burying it under the pine shavings?
> 
> Ours are doin that. I thought they was goin thru a lot of feed then I cleaned out their shavings & found where the food was really goin!


Nope, mine are Buffs. But yes, they were making a mess of, over and in their food so I switched to a hanging feeder, end of problem, except that now that they can't stand on it, they're eating a lot more of it.


----------



## Nicodemus

When ya`ll get ready to start feeding them layer feed, we`ve found that they waste less laying crumbles than they do mash or pellets. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> When ya`ll get ready to start feeding them layer feed, we`ve found that they waste less laying crumbles than they do mash or pellets. Just something to keep in mind.


Thanks Nic, I'll remember that.


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> Thats exactly how mine would have looked if my wife didn't intervene. Looks good to me.  She didnt even want chickens
> 
> Our flock will spend the night in the coup for the first time tonight.



Cool! 

We are hoping to have our coop finished this week & get ours in theirs by this weekend. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, mine are Buffs. But yes, they were making a mess of, over and in their food so I switched to a hanging feeder, end of problem, except that now that they can't stand on it, they're eating a lot more of it.



We will hang ours once we get it in the coop but right now they are in the  tupperware tub & I don't have a way to hang it. 



Nicodemus said:


> When ya`ll get ready to start feeding them layer feed, we`ve found that they waste less laying crumbles than they do mash or pellets. Just something to keep in mind.



Thanks for the tip Nic! 


Ok here's some new pics of the our chicks! They are growing so fast! Some are starting to get their tail feathers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> We will hang ours once we get it in the coop but right now they are in the  tupperware tub & I don't have a way to hang it.



Board / Stick across the top of the tub and hang it from a string around the board?


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Board / Stick across the top of the tub and hang it from a string around the board?



Ok....guess I'm gonna have to do some rigging! Thanks Miggie!


----------



## Jeff Raines

I had to go buy the 12 lb feeder today.They were going thru the 3 lber in no time.
They are drinking a gallon of water per day now too.


----------



## mbjr

Crickett said:


> Cool!
> 
> We are hoping to have our coop finished this week & get ours in theirs by this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> We will hang ours once we get it in the coop but right now they are in the  tupperware tub & I don't have a way to hang it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip Nic!
> 
> 
> Ok here's some new pics of the our chicks! They are growing so fast! Some are starting to get their tail feathers!





Those are some cute Chics, Make me wanta go and buy some more, which I may do soon!

Just a quick question, maybe Nic can answer, at what age should I start giving my birds layin mash, and when do they usually start laying?

Thanks!


----------



## Crickett

mbjr said:


> Those are some cute Chics, Make me wanta go and buy some more, which I may do soon!
> 
> Just a quick question, maybe Nic can answer, at what age should I start giving my birds layin mash, and when do they usually start laying?
> 
> Thanks!



Chicken Math


That's a good question. The lady @ TSC said ours should start laying when they are 6-7 mths old!


----------



## dawg2

Crickett said:


> You got Australorps too, right? Are yours scratching all of the food out of the feeder & burying it under the pine shavings?
> 
> Ours are doin that. I thought they was goin thru a lot of feed then I cleaned out their shavings & found where the food was really goin!



You have to elevate the feeder so they can only get their head in there.  If it is at ground level, they will scratch and pull it out.  Also get a feeder that has holes and is not open and it helps with teh waste.  When they get older they won't do it as much.  I also feed older birds pellets and it saves a lot of waste.  Chicks get crumbles and then I start mixing it with layer pellets right before I let them loose.

I am adding 6 Australorps to my flock.  It turns out, one is definitely a rooster.  Not sure how he will get along with the RIR rooster...time will tell.


----------



## Crickett

dawg2 said:


> You have to elevate the feeder so they can only get their head in there.  If it is at ground level, they will scratch and pull it out.  Also get a feeder that has holes and is not open and it helps with teh waste.  When they get older they won't do it as much.  I also feed older birds pellets and it saves a lot of waste.  Chicks get crumbles and then I start mixing it with layer pellets right before I let them loose.
> 
> I am adding 6 Australorps to my flock.  It turns out, one is definitely a rooster.  Not sure how he will get along with the RIR rooster...time will tell.



This is the feeder I'm using for them.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...eeder-for-quart-jar-210633199--1?cm_vc=-10005
 It has the plastic quart container to hold the feed in. It does not have a handle for hanging it so I'm gonna have to figure out how to get it to hang.


----------



## dawg2

Crickett said:


> This is the feeder I'm using for them.
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...eeder-for-quart-jar-210633199--1?cm_vc=-10005
> It has the plastic quart container to hold the feed in. It does not have a handle for hanging it so I'm gonna have to figure out how to get it to hang.



I put that style on a brick to get it up off the ground.   Also, I put their waterer on a brick and it gets less food and trash in it too.  Sometimes you may have to tie off the waterer to the side so they don't tip it over.

The feeder I use for my big birds in the coop holds about 25lbs and hangs off the ground.


----------



## Crickett

dawg2 said:


> I put that style on a brick to get it up off the ground.   Also, I put their waterer on a brick and it gets less food and trash in it too.  Sometimes you may have to tie off the waterer to the side so they don't tip it over.
> 
> The feeder I use for my big birds in the coop holds about 25lbs and hangs off the ground.



Ok so guess I need to find me a brick! 

We bought a big hanging feeder yesterday to go in the coop!


----------



## nhancedsvt

Been busy the last couple of weeks and haven't made hardly any progress on my coop, but my chicks are quickly outgrowing the brooder at this point. I've got to finish the coop quick.


----------



## Nicodemus

6 to 8 months is a good average for them to start laying. We keep our biddies in a separate pen until they are a few months old, big enough to "fight back" when they are introduced to the real world chicken yard. Up till that time they are kept on chick starter, along witha  little scratch feed, and mixed dandelion, clover, and other mixed greens I pull up on the fencerow. When we put them in with the flock, we put them inside the henhouse and let them find their way out into the yard.


----------



## mbjr

Nicodemus said:


> 6 to 8 months is a good average for them to start laying. We keep our biddies in a separate pen until they are a few months old, big enough to "fight back" when they are introduced to the real world chicken yard. Up till that time they are kept on chick starter, along witha  little scratch feed, and mixed dandelion, clover, and other mixed greens I pull up on the fencerow. When we put them in with the flock, we put them inside the henhouse and let them find their way out into the yard.



Thanks nic,

Should be arond september-october for me, I love those fresh chicken eggs better then those from the grocery store, darker yolk yumeee!

Just got hold of a 500 gallon Chemical tote with a protective cage, gonna use the cage as part of my Duck pen!  can't beat Free!!

Thinking about cleaning the tote and cutting with a sawzaw in half and making a brooder out of it for the next set of baby chics!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Underestimated my hinge count and I'm slap out of 1x3's. Looks like a trip to big orange will be happening this afternoon. 

But here's where I am so far. Laying boxes door on and trimmed out, main doors on and trimmed out ( 2ft. x 3ft access) and hen door on and trimmed out, just needs one more hinge.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Underestimated my hinge count and I'm slap out of 1x3's. Looks like a trip to big orange will be happening this afternoon.
> 
> But here's where I am so far. Laying boxes door on and trimmed out, main doors on and trimmed out ( 2ft. x 3ft access) and hen door on and trimmed out, just needs one more hinge.
> 
> View attachment 724908
> 
> View attachment 724909
> 
> View attachment 724910
> 
> View attachment 724911
> 
> View attachment 724912



Lookin good! 

We need one more hinge on ours too!


----------



## dawg2

Nicodemus said:


> 6 to 8 months is a good average for them to start laying. We keep our biddies in a separate pen until they are a few months old, big enough to "fight back" when they are introduced to the real world chicken yard. Up till that time they are kept on chick starter, along witha  little scratch feed, and mixed dandelion, clover, and other mixed greens I pull up on the fencerow. When we put them in with the flock, we put them inside the henhouse and let them find their way out into the yard.



That is exactly what I do and for the same reasons.


----------



## dawg2

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Underestimated my hinge count and I'm slap out of 1x3's. Looks like a trip to big orange will be happening this afternoon.
> 
> But here's where I am so far. Laying boxes door on and trimmed out, main doors on and trimmed out ( 2ft. x 3ft access) and hen door on and trimmed out, just needs one more hinge.
> 
> View attachment 724908
> 
> View attachment 724909
> 
> View attachment 724910
> 
> View attachment 724911
> 
> View attachment 724912



That is looking great.  You are going to have a blast moving it


----------



## Crickett

dawg2 said:


> That is looking great.  You are going to have a blast moving it



No worries! He'll just get his peeps to move it for him!


----------



## dawg2

Crickett said:


> No worries! He'll just get his peeps to move it for him!



He will need a heap of peeps


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dawg2 said:


> That is looking great.  You are going to have a blast moving it


I'll just crank up the Akorn and supply the beer. I have more than a few friends that respond to that bribe. 

OK, got the other hinge, then went into redneck engineering mode. I figured it'd be nice to open the hen door, and be able to close and lock it all from outside of the run / cage (to be built after the coop) so I used the old rope and eye screw opening, and concocted an eye screw and rod lock.


----------



## PappyHoel

Thats mighty nice.  I have to come up with something.  Right now i block it with a piece of wood at night.  I also need to fix my ramp.  The ramp is too slippery for them to walk up.  I was using pre-painted particle board from an old prefab desk.


----------



## mbjr

#327       Yesterday, 08:27 PM  
 Miguel Cervantes     Join Date: Sep 2008
Location: Almost there.
iTrader: (8) Check/Add Feedback 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by dawg2  
That is looking great. You are going to have a blast moving it  

I'll just crank up the Akorn and supply the beer. I have more than a few friends that respond to that bribe. 


Send me directions and I'll help you move it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mbjr said:


> #327       Yesterday, 08:27 PM
> Miguel Cervantes     Join Date: Sep 2008
> Location: Almost there.
> iTrader: (8) Check/Add Feedback
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dawg2
> That is looking great. You are going to have a blast moving it
> 
> I'll just crank up the Akorn and supply the beer. I have more than a few friends that respond to that bribe.
> 
> 
> Send me directions and I'll help you move it!


You want grub and beer real bad to drive from where you are down to swap moving a coop for that stuff..


----------



## PappyHoel

Any tips on how to keep wasps/hornets out of the coop would be appreciated.  I walked in and I was dive bombed by 5 of those suckers.


----------



## Nicodemus

PappyHoel said:


> Any tips on how to keep wasps/hornets out of the coop would be appreciated.  I walked in and I was dive bombed by 5 of those suckers.





You ain`t gonna believe this, pick up a couple of big feathers that your chickens drop, or wing feathers from one of your turkey kills. Tie a piece of monofilament fishin` line to the quill end of each feather and hang em from the roof a few feet apart. I don`t know how or why, but wasps don`t like that. I kept em out of my barn for years by doing this.


----------



## PappyHoel

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t gonna believe this, pick up a couple of big feathers that your chickens drop, or wing feathers from one of your turkey kills. Tie a piece of monofilament fishin` line to the quill end of each feather and hang em from the roof a few feet apart. I don`t know how or why, but wasps don`t like that. I kept em out of my barn for years by doing this.



Thanks, i will definitely try this and let you know.


----------



## mbjr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want grub and beer real bad to drive from where you are down to swap moving a coop for that stuff..



I've been on call with work the past 14 days, no consumption of BEER allowed during that time No No:, 

Thankfully I am done tommorrow at 5PM, then I can partake in a cold beverage and set in the pen with the Chicks enjoying life!

Truth be known I probably could not afford the gas to drive and help ya, but I would hitch hike for a beer!



I put my Ducklings outside today but in a seperate pen from the Chickens, they enjoyed their little foot tub of water during this heat, I told my wife to make sure we keep the water checked when it really gets HOT


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t gonna believe this, pick up a couple of big feathers that your chickens drop, or wing feathers from one of your turkey kills. Tie a piece of monofilament fishin` line to the quill end of each feather and hang em from the roof a few feet apart. I don`t know how or why, but wasps don`t like that. I kept em out of my barn for years by doing this.



Thanks Nic! I am so doin this!


----------



## Nicodemus

Crickett said:


> Thanks Nic! I am so doin this!





Make your fishin` line about a foot long, give or take, so the least little bit of breeze will make the feathers move around.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Dogs raising cain in backyard....I had to get rid of a chicken bandit


----------



## Crickett

Got the roof on yesterday & framed up where the windows will go. My husband ain't much of a carpenter but he is doing a pretty awesome job on this! Besides priming & painting I'm pretty useless for this kinda stuff! Here's some updated pics of the progress!


----------



## Crickett

...


----------



## Crickett

Last one...


----------



## mbjr

Looks good!


----------



## dawg2

Crickett said:


> Last one...



One word of advice: Cut a 1"x4" or a 2"x4" board and nail it on the front of that nesting box and in the back.  It will form a wall so the wood chips stay in the nesting box and the eggs don't roll out when you open the door.  Looking great.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> ...


I like that tin roof a lot Crickett, and wanted to go that route, but bein in a subdivision with neighbors on either side, I've gotta play by different rules. Lookin real good there.

I made slide out trays for my nesting boxes last night. Now I'm tryin to find a small single sash or transom window I can convert to a hinged window to go on the north side of the coop hardware wire on the inside for ventilation in the summer. I've searched a ton of places from the Atl out to Monroe and finally got a lead on a place in Athens from these awesome folks at a new Antique store in Monroe. Gonna check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like that tin roof a lot Crickett, and wanted to go that route, but bein in a subdivision with neighbors on either side, I've gotta play by different rules. Lookin real good there.
> 
> I made slide out trays for my nesting boxes last night. Now I'm tryin to find a small single sash or transom window I can convert to a hinged window to go on the north side of the coop hardware wire on the inside for ventilation in the summer. I've searched a ton of places from the Atl out to Monroe and finally got a lead on a place in Athens from these awesome folks at a new Antique store in Monroe. Gonna check it out tomorrow.



We are in a neighborhood too but ours doesn't have any stupid rules!  

Great idea on the tray! Hope you find the window you're looking for!


----------



## Crickett

dawg2 said:


> One word of advice: Cut a 1"x4" or a 2"x4" board and nail it on the front of that nesting box and in the back.  It will form a wall so the wood chips stay in the nesting box and the eggs don't roll out when you open the door.  Looking great.



Thanks! 

I'm pretty sure he's gonna add one to the inside but I ain't sure about the outside!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> We are in a neighborhood too but ours doesn't have any stupid rules!
> 
> Great idea on the tray! Hope you find the window you're looking for!


Thanks.

You guys still using pallet wood? Don't know how far away you are, but I have six or seven pallets and about two miles away the job I am wrapping up has even more on it. Just figured I'd throw that out there.

Also, I found a link to a fella that takes old wood and pallets and makes rustic furniture out of them. He had some unbelievable pieces of work he'd done on his site. I'll try and find the link and give it to you.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You guys still using pallet wood? Don't know how far away you are, but I have six or seven pallets and about two miles away the job I am wrapping up has even more on it. Just figured I'd throw that out there.
> 
> Also, I found a link to a fella that takes old wood and pallets and makes rustic furniture out of them. He had some unbelievable pieces of work he'd done on his site. I'll try and find the link and give it to you.



Yeah we are using the pallet boards for the siding! I think we are good on pallets for now! We got a pallet co just a stones throw away from us! Thank you for offering them to us though! Send me the link if you can find it! I love all the rustic stuff made from pallets!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

picked up a double insulated leaded glass window that im gonna frame in and hinge to use to help venting the coop this summer  couldnt pass it up for $15  Im loading this from my phone so hopefully it will work  out


----------



## dawg2

Miguel Cervantes said:


> picked up a double insulated leaded glass window that im gonna frame in and hinge to use to help venting the coop this summer  couldnt pass it up for $15  Im loading this from my phone so hopefully it will work  out
> View attachment 725436



Y'all have some high dollar trimmings!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dawg2 said:


> Y'all have some high dollar trimmings!


I figured I could spare $15, especially after looking at what they wanted for all of the junk glass in antique stores.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> picked up a double insulated leaded glass window that im gonna frame in and hinge to use to help venting the coop this summer  couldnt pass it up for $15  Im loading this from my phone so hopefully it will work  out
> View attachment 725436


  cool!


----------



## dawg2

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I figured I could spare $15, especially after looking at what they wanted for all of the junk glass in antique stores.



I would have bought that for $15


----------



## Budda

fer 15 bucks?  where at?


----------



## waddler

Have y'all seen this?

http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/originals/0a/cc/71/0acc71d95592bfbf16f3e977d854b5c5.jpg

Called a Chicken Tractor.

http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=chicken+tractors


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Budda said:


> fer 15 bucks?  where at?


Southern Surplus in Athens, they have crates full of them.


----------



## PappyHoel

My chickens won't go in the coop at night.  I've had to put them in there the last 3 nights.  What gives?


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> My chickens won't go in the coop at night.  I've had to put them in there the last 3 nights.  What gives?



Some won't.  They have to be trained that is "their home."  How long have they been in there?  My new chicks always go in an isolation cage for at least a month.  This allows the bigger, older birds to get used to them (Not kill them which they will if you just toss them in there) and teaches them the coop is their home.


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> Thats exactly how mine would have looked if my wife didn't intervene. Looks good to me.  She didnt even want chickens
> 
> Our flock will spend the night in the coup for the first time tonight.



OK, found it.  Six days is not long enough for them to know this is their house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Got the window frame built, casement built, hinges mortised and trim put on. Now I just need to cut a hole in the side of the coop and install this baby.


----------



## PappyHoel

dawg2 said:


> OK, found it.  Six days is not long enough for them to know this is their house.



It takes 7 days. Tonight was the first night.  I just walked out there and they all went in.


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the window frame built, casement built, hinges mortised and trim put on. Now I just need to cut a hole in the side of the coop and install this baby.



That's gonna be purty!


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> It takes 7 days. Tonight was the first night.  I just walked out there and they all went in.



Keep an eye on them. They may do it again.


----------



## PappyHoel

dawg2 said:


> Keep an eye on them. They may do it again.



I'm trying to figure out if I have a hen leader or a rooster.  One of them suckers is mean and won't let me get near it.


----------



## Crickett

We got the windows in yesterday & today we got started on the door. It will have a small window screened in w/ chicken wire & then a small door will cover it so we can have it closed at night & open during the day. I gotta finish priming the siding tomorrow.


----------



## Crickett

Max had to try out the bottom of the coop! I think it has his approval!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> We got the windows in yesterday & today we got started on the door. It will have a small window screened in w/ chicken wire & then a small door will cover it so we can have it closed at night & open during the day. I gotta finish priming the siding tomorrow.


Wow, that's looking really good!!! I like the way that siding turned out. When will your birds be ready to go in the coop?


----------



## PappyHoel

Thats looking good Cricket.


----------



## Crickett

:





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wow, that's looking really good!!! I like the way that siding turned out. When will your birds be ready to go in the coop?


We are hoping by this weekend! They are getting way too big for the tub! I have a lot of priming to do in the morning & we still have to put the flooring down & finish the doors. 



PappyHoel said:


> Thats looking good Cricket.



Thanks Pappy!


----------



## mbjr

Me and my son were outside this weekend, I was watching Chicken and Duck TV, he was swatting Bees with a golf club, I went and picked up a dead Bee and stuck it into the chickens, one girl grabbed it and it Was On Like Donkey Kong, watching them was Hillarious


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I have a hen leader or a rooster.  One of them suckers is mean and won't let me get near it.



I bought 6 Australorp pullets to add to my RIR flock.  One is definitely a rooster because his comb is a lot bigger.  You may just have one bird that is like that and it very well could be a hen.  There is always one hen that is dominant, even whether a rooster is there or not.


----------



## dawg2

mbjr said:


> Me and my son were outside this weekend, I was watching Chicken and Duck TV, he was swatting Bees with a golf club, I went and picked up a dead Bee and stuck it into the chickens, one girl grabbed it and it Was On Like Donkey Kong, watching them was Hillarious



Go buy 50 crickets and throw them in their by the handful.  You will start a stampede.


----------



## Nicodemus

I might have mentioned this before, if the comb goes past an imaginary line drawn from one eye to the other across the top of the head, chances are good it`s a rooster. If it doesn`t go past the line, a hen. Not completely reliable, and can vary in some breeds, but it is something to look for. It works in most of the old standard breeds.


----------



## PappyHoel

Nicodemus said:


> I might have mentioned this before, if the comb goes past an imaginary line drawn from one eye to the other across the top of the head, chances are good it`s a rooster. If it doesn`t go past the line, a hen. Not completely reliable, and can vary in some breeds, but it is something to look for. It works in most of the old standard breeds.



I'm not sure he/she will let me get that close to it to figure it out.  My Australope will let me pick her right up and sits on my shoulder.  I've learned to put a towel over my shoulder first.


----------



## Crickett

First coat of paint on & the doors almost finished!


----------



## Nicodemus

Crickett said:


> First coat of paint on & the doors almost finished!





Good choice of colors. Your henhouse looks nice.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I agree with Nic


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> First coat of paint on & the doors almost finished!


That looks danged good Cricket. Y'all are way ahead of me, but then, I HATE painting.


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> Good choice of colors. Your henhouse looks nice.


Thank you Nic. 


Jeff Raines said:


> I agree with Nic


Thanks Jeff. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That looks danged good Cricket. Y'all are way ahead of me, but then, I HATE painting.



Thanks Miggie! 

Hey I LOVE to paint!!! 

Oh & we still have a ways to go. The inside is not done & we have to bury the wire across the bottom.


----------



## dawg2

That is a good looking coop!


----------



## Nicodemus

Once in a while we get a really big double yoke. It was delicious.


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> Once in a while we get a really big double yoke. It was delicious.



Holy cow.... That's a BIG ol' egg!


----------



## Nicodemus

Crickett said:


> Holy cow.... That's a BIG ol' egg!





And we still don`t know which hen lays them.  

I get the suspicion that it`s either one of the Rhode Island Reds or the New Hampshire Red.


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> And we still don`t know which hen lays them.
> 
> I get the suspicion that it`s either one of the Rhode Island Reds or the New Hampshire Red.



 I don't know but that's pretty cool! 

RIR's are next on our list!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> And we still don`t know which hen lays them.


Dang, that's one big chicken egg. My suspicion would be the hen with the strut that's a little bit wider than the others is the culprit. 

On another note, had to go get some cheap lumber and chicken wire to make a small tractor for the hens today. They're just gettin too big for the cage they're in and the coop isn't close to being finished yet.


----------



## Bighead

*Not as fancy as some*

But here is our chicken coop  and a happy little rooster.


----------



## Crickett

Bighead said:


> But here is our chicken coop  and a happy little rooster.



 I like it! I can't wait to build our run for ours! That rooster is awesome!


----------



## dawg2

dawg2 said:


> They will be BIG in a few weeks.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, that's one big chicken egg. My suspicion would be the hen with the strut that's a little bit wider than the others is the culprit.
> 
> On another note, had to go get some cheap lumber and chicken wire to make a small tractor for the hens today. They're just gettin too big for the cage they're in and the coop isn't close to being finished yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dawg2 said:


>




Got the tractor built. It is 2x2x6 with a door and handles on one end, and would have wheels on the other end, but the 1/2 - 32 rod from HD didn't match the 1/2-32 nuts that I bought to hold the wheels on.. I made it from the cheap 6ft. dog ear fence boards and 2ft. chicken wire. Ripped the fence boards in half to stretch the material.

Gonna park the girls in this thing until the coop is complete and wheel them outside while we clean up the goodies that fall through the wire floor of the tractor. This one should serve a multi-purpose role even after the coop is done. (fresh weeds and bugs for them to snack on occasionally.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the tractor built. It is 2x2x6 with a door and handles on one end, and would have wheels on the other end, but the 1/2 - 32 rod from HD didn't match the 1/2-32 nuts that I bought to hold the wheels on.. I made it from the cheap 6ft. dog ear fence boards and 2ft. chicken wire. Ripped the fence boards in half to stretch the material.
> 
> Gonna park the girls in this thing until the coop is complete and wheel them outside while we clean up the goodies that fall through the wire floor of the tractor. This one should serve a multi-purpose role even after the coop is done. (fresh weeds and bugs for them to snack on occasionally.
> 
> View attachment 726503
> 
> View attachment 726504



Cool!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Caught about 10 crickets while cutting grass today,threw them in the coop.Most got away,chickens ain't content with what they have,they drop it and go after one that another chicken has.


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> Caught about 10 crickets while cutting grass today,threw them in the coop.Most got away,chickens ain't content with what they have,they drop it and go after one that another chicken has.







Ok here's an inside view of ours! It's almost done!  We closed off the nesting boxes for now.


----------



## PappyHoel

I like the hardwood floors.


----------



## Crickett

Other side


----------



## dawg2

That is quite a fancy coop!


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> I like the hardwood floors.





dawg2 said:


> That is quite a fancy coop!





It's just linoleum that I picked up from lowes today!


----------



## dawg2

Just added 3 turkeys to my flock.  Cool little critters.


----------



## GAGE

dawg2 said:


> Just added 3 turkeys to my flock.  Cool little critters.



If we where not in the process of moving, I would add some more. What kind are they?


----------



## dawg2

GAGE said:


> If we where not in the process of moving, I would add some more. What kind are they?



Standard Bronze.  They are a heritage breed and as close as you can get to an Eastern.  Very mild mannered.  More laid back than chickens.  Compared to the Guinea keets I raise, they are zombie like


----------



## Crickett

dawg2 said:


> Just added 3 turkeys to my flock.  Cool little critters.



Cool!


----------



## PappyHoel

dawg2 said:


> Standard Bronze.  They are a heritage breed and as close as you can get to an Eastern.  Very mild mannered.  More laid back than chickens.  Compared to the Guinea keets I raise, they are zombie like



Are you going to eat them?


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> Are you going to eat them?



Not today 

My goal is to breed them first and then some will end up on the table.  There is nothing like a home raised turkey compared to the super market birds.  You can't even compare the two.


----------



## javery

Ya'll are going all out on your chicken coops.They all look very impressive,make mine look like a shanty!All my birds have been outdoors for two or three weeks.Out of my 24 Welsummers,I guess close to half are roosters.If ya'll get up this way any time and need one let me know.


----------



## dawg2

javery said:


> Ya'll are going all out on your chicken coops.They all look very impressive,make mine look like a shanty!All my birds have been outdoors for two or three weeks.Out of my 24 Welsummers,I guess close to half are roosters.If ya'll get up this way any time and need one let me know.



Hey, nothing wrong with roosters.  We just put one of ours in a crock pot last week. They eat good if you cook them slow.


----------



## javery

dawg2 said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with roosters.  We just put one of ours in a crock pot last week. They eat good if you cook them slow.



Yep,I'm not above puttin'em in the pot either.We eat a lot of chicken around here.


----------



## PappyHoel

Im not allowed to eat mine.  I totally would.  (See Sig line)


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> Im not allowed to eat mine.  I totally would.  (See Sig line)



Well don't tell her it's one from the yard


----------



## Crickett

javery said:


> Ya'll are going all out on your chicken coops.They all look very impressive,make mine look like a shanty!All my birds have been outdoors for two or three weeks.Out of my 24 Welsummers,I guess close to half are roosters.If ya'll get up this way any time and need one let me know.



Man you should see some of the ones on Backyard Chicken Forum & the ones on Pinterest....Holy Cow...some people get carried away with it! 



dawg2 said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with roosters.  We just put one of ours in a crock pot last week. They eat good if you cook them slow.







PappyHoel said:


> Im not allowed to eat mine.  I totally would.  (See Sig line)





dawg2 said:


> Well don't tell her it's one from the yard


----------



## javery

Sometimes those birds just go amiss.Weird how we have chicken and dumplins about the same time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> ..Holy Cow...some people get carried away with it!


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





See this one.... This is the inside!


----------



## Crickett

We moved our chickies to their new home today!  I took a few pics of them in it! I also snapped a couple of shots of the dogs! Max is guarding it & Roxy.....well....I think she has something else in mind

I'm pretty sure the one in the last pic is a rooster! What do y'all think?


----------



## dtala

yep, rooster.

and Roxy looks hungry....


----------



## slip

Dang, that coop looks good.
I'd guess that last one is a rooster, also.


Roxy looks like all she needs is some ranch to go with them nuggets.


----------



## Crickett

dtala said:


> yep, rooster.
> 
> and Roxy looks hungry....


 



slip said:


> Dang, that coop looks good.
> I'd guess that last one is a rooster, also.
> 
> 
> Roxy looks like all she needs is some ranch to go with them nuggets.



Thanks Slip!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> See this one.... This is the inside!



HOLY COW !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

We picked up 2 Buff Orpington pullets and 1 Delaware pullet yesterday. They`re in the isolation pen for a couple of days, then will be introduced to general population.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY COW !!!!


Be honest, you like the chandelier don't you? 



Nicodemus said:


> We picked up 2 Buff Orpington pullets and 1 Delaware pullet yesterday. They`re in the isolation pen for a couple of days, then will be introduced to general population.



Cool! 


We picked up 12 hatching eggs yesterday & an incubator!


----------



## dawg2

Crickett said:


> We moved our chickies to their new home today!  I took a few pics of them in it! I also snapped a couple of shots of the dogs! Max is guarding it & Roxy.....well....I think she has something else in mind
> 
> I'm pretty sure the one in the last pic is a rooster! What do y'all think?



Yep, I would say rooster.  My 6 australorp "pullets"have one rooster who snuck in there.  His comb is like yours in the pic.  But that is OK because my RIR is getting old and I only see another year or two out of him.  I will need some eggs for the incubator.  Going for an Australorp x RIR cross.


----------



## dtala

I went to a Alabama Banatm Show yesterday and bought some Old English Silver Duckwing Bantams, two pullets and a rooster. Good looking birds and great prices. Pics later.

Can you have too many chickens????

  troy


----------



## Nicodemus

dtala said:


> I went to a Alabama Banatm Show yesterday and bought some Old English Silver Duckwing Bantams, two pullets and a rooster. Good looking birds and great prices. Pics later.
> 
> Can you have too many chickens????
> 
> troy





Can`t never have too many!  

Here`s our 3 new pullets.


----------



## waddler

info:

http://www.greenprophet.com/2012/12/simple-oregano-keeps-chickens-disease-free/


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t never have too many!
> 
> Here`s our 3 new pullets.



Them are pretty Nic!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

waddler said:


> info:
> 
> http://www.greenprophet.com/2012/12/simple-oregano-keeps-chickens-disease-free/


Interesting article.


----------



## Nicodemus

waddler said:


> info:
> 
> http://www.greenprophet.com/2012/12/simple-oregano-keeps-chickens-disease-free/



I`ll look into that. Thanks.



Crickett said:


> Them are pretty Nic!



Thank you, Ma`am!


----------



## dawg2

waddler said:


> info:
> 
> http://www.greenprophet.com/2012/12/simple-oregano-keeps-chickens-disease-free/



Good info.  I grow oregano at my house and gove it to teh birds as a treat.  You can also use a Garlic/yogurt mix if a bird gets a "sour crop."  It works.


----------



## dawg2

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t never have too many!
> 
> Here`s our 3 new pullets.


Nice birds.  How old are they?  Looks like a healthy trio.


----------



## Nicodemus

Not sure, dawg, but they`re not full size yet. I expect they`ll start laying before the end of the summer though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Not sure, dawg, but they`re not full size yet. I expect they`ll start laying before the end of the summer though.


Those Buff's must have been hatched real early. They look like they'll be layin by July at that size.

Question for you chicken guru's. My neighbor that got a few around the same time as I did started building their coop today and was askin me what I was gonna put in the bottom of my pens.  Up until then I hadn't given it any thought.


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those Buff's must have been hatched real early. They look like they'll be layin by July at that size.
> 
> Question for you chicken guru's. My neighbor that got a few around the same time as I did started building their coop today and was askin me what I was gonna put in the bottom of my pens.  Up until then I hadn't given it any thought.




They better, or else!     


You might want to use pine shavings on the floor. I hear cedar shavings are not good for them, but I don`t know that for a fact.


----------



## GAGE

Miguel, pine shavings are what I have always used, as cedar is not recommended.  I took a pic of some of our eggs, my goal was not just a colorful flock, but also a colorful egg basket. We are close, but not quite there yet.


----------



## Nicodemus

GAGE said:


> Miguel, pine shavings are what I have always used, as cedar is not recommended.  I took a pic of some of our eggs, my goal was not just a colorful flock, but also a colorful egg basket. We are close, but not quite there yet.




That`s just pure purty right there.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those Buff's must have been hatched real early. They look like they'll be layin by July at that size.
> 
> Question for you chicken guru's. My neighbor that got a few around the same time as I did started building their coop today and was askin me what I was gonna put in the bottom of my pens.  Up until then I hadn't given it any thought.


In the coop we are using pine shavings & in the bottom under the coop we are using sand. If your are going to be concerned with smell then I've read you can use Sweet PDZ fine not granulated. I think most people are using it for their poop boxes under the roosting rods but I have read about a few people using it in the whole coop. I like the pine shavings though b/c we plan on using the poop for our garden. 




GAGE said:


> Miguel, pine shavings are what I have always used, as cedar is not recommended.  I took a pic of some of our eggs, my goal was not just a colorful flock, but also a colorful egg basket. We are close, but not quite there yet.



Those are some purty eggs!


----------



## buddylee

I just ordered some Red Star pullets. Supposed to start laying good around 4 months old and lay right on thru the winter. I also ordered 2 Sumatra stags. They'll be here around May 30th.


----------



## mbjr

I tried to place my two ducks with the flock yesterday and it did not work out, The ducklings which are younger than the Chic but bigger in size were not welcome.

I have been feeding the chics scratch corn but they don't like it, and the ducks are still eating starter feed, so when I put them in the big pen the chics ate it up, then they pecked the ducks and ran them into a corner, I watched the ducks for an hour start panting wanting some water, so I removed them and put em back in the coop.

I am gonna get a 50# bag of grower feed this week and feed it to the chics and duckling.


----------



## dawg2

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those Buff's must have been hatched real early. They look like they'll be layin by July at that size.
> 
> Question for you chicken guru's. My neighbor that got a few around the same time as I did started building their coop today and was askin me what I was gonna put in the bottom of my pens.  Up until then I hadn't given it any thought.


My coop has a dirt floor.  On top of the dirt I keep it covered with pine shavings.  It works great.



mbjr said:


> I tried to place my two ducks with the flock yesterday and it did not work out, The ducklings which are younger than the Chic but bigger in size were not welcome.
> 
> I have been feeding the chics scratch corn but they don't like it, and the ducks are still eating starter feed, so when I put them in the big pen the chics ate it up, then they pecked the ducks and ran them into a corner, I watched the ducks for an hour start panting wanting some water, so I removed them and put em back in the coop.
> 
> I am gonna get a 50# bag of grower feed this week and feed it to the chics and duckling.


Did you have your ducks in the pen (caged up) for a few weeks or did you just put them in there?  You can not introduce new birds into a flock or the other birds will injure or kill them.


----------



## mbjr

dawg2 said:


> My coop has a dirt floor.  On top of the dirt I keep it covered with pine shavings.  It works great.
> 
> 
> Did you have your ducks in the pen (caged up) for a few weeks or did you just put them in there?  You can not introduce new birds into a flock or the other birds will injure or kill them.



I just stuck them in with the chics, thats why I stayed out there and watched them for a couple hours, then moved the ducks back to there pen.


----------



## bkl021475

Crickett said:


> First coat of paint on & the doors almost finished!



That looks very nice, I can't decide to stain or paint mine when I get that far!


----------



## Crickett

bkl021475 said:


> That looks very nice, I can't decide to stain or paint mine when I get that far!



Thank you! My husband kinda wishes we would've just left it natural & used some Thompsons Water Seal on it but I like it painted.


----------



## Crickett

Oh I almost forgot to post these.


----------



## dawg2

dawg2 said:


> Just added 3 turkeys to my flock.  Cool little critters.



OK, make that 4.  They had one bronze left so I grabbed it today.  They also had Royal Palm and Blue Slate, but I wanted Bronzes.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Caught a lizard today,stuck it thru the fence they come running and take it out of my hand......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> Caught a lizard today,stuck it thru the fence they come running and take it out of my hand......


One of mine get something the others don't have and they'll chase her down and try to get it from her. They're funny to watch.


----------



## dawg2

mbjr said:


> I just stuck them in with the chics, thats why I stayed out there and watched them for a couple hours, then moved the ducks back to there pen.



You definitely have to let them get used to each other.


----------



## dawg2

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One of mine get something the others don't have and they'll chase her down and try to get it from her. They're funny to watch.



You can start a prison riot with a basket of crickets


----------



## dtala

new additions, trio of Old English Silver Duckwing Game Bantams...






Gold Laced Wyndotte chicks...


----------



## dtala

Mille Fleur D'Ulcce bantams, six in all


----------



## dtala

and some hybrid Silver Lace Wyndotte/bantam chicks....


----------



## dawg2

dtala said:


> and some hybrid Silver Lace Wyndotte/bantam chicks....



Nice birds!


----------



## PappyHoel

dtala said:


> Mille Fleur D'Ulcce bantams, six in all



We have a Mille Fleur too.  She is a pretty bird and we call her Mr. Floor (thats what the 3 yr old calls her so it has stuck).


----------



## PappyHoel

What sort of watering systems do yall have?  I dont like my current 3 gallon hanger, I think it takes up too much space in the run.  I want to do a long pipe along the back of the run with a 5 gallon bucket outside for easy disconnect and refill.  If I do it on my own I need some plans and supplies.

Does anyone have plans or pictures of theirs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> What sort of watering systems do yall have?  I dont like my current 3 gallon hanger, I think it takes up too much space in the run.  I want to do a long pipe along the back of the run with a 5 gallon bucket outside for easy disconnect and refill.  If I do it on my own I need some plans and supplies.
> 
> Does anyone have plans or pictures of theirs?



I was thinking the same thing. Found this link:
http://www.thegardencoop.com/blog/2011/02/24/chicken-nipple-waterer/


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Found this link:
> http://www.thegardencoop.com/blog/2011/02/24/chicken-nipple-waterer/



Thanks, i just found this site while looking.  

http://www.wellingtonfamilyfarm.com/product/3-nipple-pipe-chicken-waterer/


----------



## PappyHoel

http://www.wellingtonfamilyfarm.com/chicken-waterers/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Thanks, i just found this site while looking.
> 
> http://www.wellingtonfamilyfarm.com/product/3-nipple-pipe-chicken-waterer/



Yep, that's kind of high for the rig though. Those nipples are cheap. Looking at Amazon.com I can get a set of 5 for around $9, and pvc pipe is dirt cheap. I may have to rig one of these up while my birds are in the tractor, before I get them in the coop to see how they do with it.


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> What sort of watering systems do yall have?  I dont like my current 3 gallon hanger, I think it takes up too much space in the run.  I want to do a long pipe along the back of the run with a 5 gallon bucket outside for easy disconnect and refill.  If I do it on my own I need some plans and supplies.
> 
> Does anyone have plans or pictures of theirs?



We are using The Crazy Chicken waterer! I'll have to find the CL ad for it. This lady in cumming makes them. She is who we got oureggs from too.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, that's kind of high for the rig though. Those nipples are cheap. Looking at Amazon.com I can get a set of 5 for around $9, and pvc pipe is dirt cheap. I may have to rig one of these up while my birds are in the tractor, before I get them in the coop to see how they do with it.



Yeah our bucket has those poultry nipples on it. We could've made one ourselves but we just bought one from that lady.


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, that's kind of high for the rig though. Those nipples are cheap. Looking at Amazon.com I can get a set of 5 for around $9, and pvc pipe is dirt cheap. I may have to rig one of these up while my birds are in the tractor, before I get them in the coop to see how they do with it.


Yea I agree.  I will try to make one like those, seems fairly easy.


----------



## waddler

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/06/chicken-nipple-waterer-diy-instructions.html

FYI.


----------



## PappyHoel

waddler said:


> http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/06/chicken-nipple-waterer-diy-instructions.html
> 
> FYI.



Thx Waddler I don't care about what Elfiii says about you.


----------



## Crickett

This is the one we have.


----------



## Crickett

...


----------



## waddler

PappyHoel said:


> Thx Waddler I don't care about what Elfiii says about you.


----------



## GAGE

We lost our yard rooster this past Wed. morning, and and based on the small teeth marks, I had suspected a raccoon or possum. As we had a big grinner come on to our back deck a while ago trying to get at our previous yard rooster, (lost him to bumble fooot/sickness). 
So while getting ready for work this morning I looked at the coop and saw the guilty party...we have a red fox who enjoys the taste of chicken.  He was circling the pen, and the chickens where going crazy. Unfortunately, he did not stick around when I opened the back door.
I guess I plan to lay a few traps, and relocate if possible? I know they are not in season, but what are my options?  I would call the DNR office in Social Circle, but they are closed today, may try on Monday.


----------



## Jeff Raines

GAGE said:


> We lost our yard rooster this past Wed. morning, and and based on the small teeth marks, I had suspected a raccoon or possum. As we had a big grinner come on to our back deck a while ago trying to get at our previous yard rooster, (lost him to bumble fooot/sickness).
> So while getting ready for work this morning I looked at the coop and saw the guilty party...we have a red fox who enjoys the taste of chicken.  He was circling the pen, and the chickens where going crazy. Unfortunately, he did not stick around when I opened the back door.
> I guess I plan to lay a few traps, and relocate if possible? I know they are not in season, but what are my options?  I would call the DNR office in Social Circle, but they are closed today, may try on Monday.



I would not care if fox was in season were it trying to get my chickens......What dnr does not know,will not hurt you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Got my drinker nipples in the mail today. Can't wait to start experimenting with a watering system.


----------



## waddler

FYI

http://communitychickens.blogspot.com/2012/10/readers-question-are-hedge-apples-safe.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

waddler said:


> FYI
> 
> http://communitychickens.blogspot.com/2012/10/readers-question-are-hedge-apples-safe.html


No Osage Orange anywhere near me.


----------



## Crickett

GAGE said:


> We lost our yard rooster this past Wed. morning, and and based on the small teeth marks, I had suspected a raccoon or possum. As we had a big grinner come on to our back deck a while ago trying to get at our previous yard rooster, (lost him to bumble fooot/sickness).
> So while getting ready for work this morning I looked at the coop and saw the guilty party...we have a red fox who enjoys the taste of chicken.  He was circling the pen, and the chickens where going crazy. Unfortunately, he did not stick around when I opened the back door.
> I guess I plan to lay a few traps, and relocate if possible? I know they are not in season, but what are my options?  I would call the DNR office in Social Circle, but they are closed today, may try on Monday.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got my drinker nipples in the mail today. Can't wait to start experimenting with a watering system.



Did you order yours from Amazon & did they come w/ o-rings?
I gotta order us some of those nipples too. I need to make 2 small waterers to go in the brooder for when our eggs hatch. 

Post up some pics of yours when you get'em done. 

BTW How's your coop looking?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> Did you order yours from Amazon & did they come w/ o-rings?
> I gotta order us some of those nipples too. I need to make 2 small waterers to go in the brooder for when our eggs hatch.
> 
> Post up some pics of yours when you get'em done.
> 
> BTW How's your coop looking?


Yep, Amazon, and they came with the o-rings on them. Coop has been on hold due to work and getting the garden prepped and planted. Should get back on it soon.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, Amazon, and they came with the o-rings on them. Coop has been on hold due to work and getting the garden prepped and planted. Should get back on it soon.



Thanks Mig! We just ordered 10 off eBay for $9 w/ free shipping coming from WA. 

Can't wait to see your coop when its done! We just got our garden done yesterday. Our 1st year actually doin one. So we are  it does well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> Thanks Mig! We just ordered 10 off eBay for $9 w/ free shipping coming from WA.
> 
> Can't wait to see your coop when its done! We just got our garden done yesterday. Our 1st year actually doin one. So we are  it does well.


We did 4 (gonna be 5) 4x4 raised beds this year and then did mounds of Erth Food (yep, that's how it's spelled) for the rest of the plants we put out. Seems that things just grow like no tomorrow in Erth Food. I think they make it down near Plains Ga.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We did 4 (gonna be 5) 4x4 raised beds this year and then did mounds of Erth Food (yep, that's how it's spelled) for the rest of the plants we put out. Seems that things just grow like no tomorrow in Erth Food. I think they make it down near Plains Ga.


----------



## buddylee

Miquel C. I have some hedge apple seedlings. If ur interested u can have some.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

buddylee said:


> Miquel C. I have some hedge apple seedlings. If ur interested u can have some.


Thanks, but outside of the fact that it makes some dang good trad bow wood, I don't need any brain fruit in my yard. Dang things will put a hurtin on you if one knocks you in the noggin.


----------



## bkl021475

Finally have my coop going up now, tin goes on next then start with the hen house!


----------



## GAGE

Very nice BK,  looks like an awesome piece of property.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bkl021475 said:


> Finally have my coop going up now, tin goes on next then start with the hen house!


Dadgum, now that's gonna be a coop!!!!


----------



## nhancedsvt

Got the majority of my coop done this weekend. The only things I have left to do are fence in the run, paint it, and a few odds/ends type things. My coop looks like behind compared to all of yall's though. I've only got about $250 total in it so far though which is probably why. Well that and I'm no carpenter.


----------



## Crickett

bkl021475 said:


> Finally have my coop going up now, tin goes on next then start with the hen house!







nhancedsvt said:


> Got the majority of my coop done this weekend. The only things I have left to do are fence in the run, paint it, and a few odds/ends type things. My coop looks like behind compared to all of yall's though. I've only got about $250 total in it so far though which is probably why. Well that and I'm no carpenter.




Where's the pics?





We only got about $300 in ours total!


----------



## bkl021475

GAGE said:


> Very nice BK,  looks like an awesome piece of property.



Thanks, across the fence there is my neighbors land, it's where they have the Mule Days at. They actually had it this past weekend, pretty neat event. Other than my yard and house all our property is dove field!


----------



## bkl021475

Crickett said:


> Where's the pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only got about $300 in ours total!



I think I went overboard a little haha, but I can use it for other things if I ever get out of having a few chickens around.


----------



## PappyHoel

Does anyone use diatomaceous earth in their coop?


----------



## Jeff Raines

I will be getting rid of one of my backyard fowl.One of the "hens" I got from Tractor Supply is crowing.


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> I will be getting rid of one of my backyard fowl.One of the "hens" I got from Tractor Supply is crowing.






You won't believe this....out of the 6 straight run we got from TS only 1 is a rooster!  We got pretty darn lucky on that!


----------



## mbjr

Crickett said:


> You won't believe this....out of the 6 straight run we got from TS only 1 is a rooster!  We got pretty darn lucky on that!



The six I got from TSC are all Hens, I guess I got lucky.


----------



## mbjr

The Chicken MATH has set in, we went to the sale barn last night and my wife got mad cause they had baby RIR's go for .25 cents a piece.

I did not have a number to bid on em, so I went and got my number and 4 teenage Silver duckwings came thru and I got em for $1.50 each, then I heard em say they were all Roosters!!!

Will they fight or kill each other when they get bigger?

Also can you eat Batams? I know it would be a small meal but two or three would make a snack..

Anyway gotta build another pen for the batams or Silver duck wings, I will try and get some pics of them this weekend and post on Monday!

Uh yeah I also got my son two baby rabbits, so the farm is growing!


----------



## 35 Whelen Jr

PappyHoel said:


> Does anyone use diatomaceous earth in their coop?



Once I get a coop, I will be using it. I've read that it helps to keep the smell down. And putting some in the water supply will help keep the insides of the animals clean and free of parasites.

You can get 50 lb bags of the stuff here: http://www.earthworkshealth.com/products.php


----------



## Crickett

mbjr said:


> The Chicken MATH has set in, we went to the sale barn last night and my wife got mad cause they had baby RIR's go for .25 cents a piece.
> 
> I did not have a number to bid on em, so I went and got my number and 4 teenage Silver duckwings came thru and I got em for $1.50 each, then I heard em say they were all Roosters!!!
> 
> Will they fight or kill each other when they get bigger?
> 
> Also can you eat Batams? I know it would be a small meal but two or three would make a snack..
> 
> Anyway gotta build another pen for the batams or Silver duck wings, I will try and get some pics of them this weekend and post on Monday!
> 
> Uh yeah I also got my son two baby rabbits, so the farm is growing!


----------



## Nicodemus

Always make your henhouse and pen bigger than you would ever imagine you need it, because you will always want another bird. Then another. A few that you just have to have. One more won`t hurt. Now ain`t that one purty!!  


Yea, I`m speakin` from experience.


----------



## Jeff Raines

This one has to go


----------



## Jeff Raines

Black austrolorpe and one of my aurachanas


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> This one has to go



IS that an Australorp?  Never seen one with yellow legs.


----------



## Jeff Raines

dawg2 said:


> IS that an Australorp?  Never seen one with yellow legs.


No,the rooster is a plymoth rock.He is a dark brown with black barring.


----------



## javery

Here's some of my birds.They're growing like weeds,gonna be eating a lot of chicken when all these roosters grow up.


----------



## waddler

FYI

STUFF:

http://pinterest.com/pin/128563764335232430/


----------



## Nicodemus

Todays eggs.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I'll be glad when I can post pics like Nic's


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> Todays eggs.





Jeff Raines said:


> I'll be glad when I can post pics like Nic's



I know....me too!


----------



## slip

Nicodemus said:


> Always make your henhouse and pen bigger than you would ever imagine you need it, because you will always want another bird. Then another. A few that you just have to have. One more won`t hurt. Now ain`t that one purty!!
> 
> 
> Yea, I`m speakin` from experience.



You speak the truth Nic.

I dont know anybody who has gotten a set number of birds and never ended up with more, and more, and more


----------



## dawg2

javery said:


> Here's some of my birds.They're growing like weeds,gonna be eating a lot of chicken when all these roosters grow up.



I see you have some guineas.  They are just about to "go ugly."   They will start going bald and their horn pop up.  I like mine, they are actually relaxing to watch when they are "bugging" in the pasture.


----------



## PappyHoel

My chickens are swimming.  When the rain lets up I'm going to have to make some modifications, weather striping and silicone.


----------



## dtala

update on my chicks...

Golden Sebrights hatched here, closest rooster is trying to crow




Silver Sebrights I bought as day olds


----------



## dtala

Golden Wyndottes




white bantam hen with three Silver Wyndotte chicks she hatched




hybrid chicks hatched here, Silver Wyndotte rooster and a white bantam hen


----------



## Budda

Nicodemus said:


> Todays eggs.



My basket looks kinda like this but I am gittin 10 or so a day outta 13 adult hens.  I git green, blue, lite pink, white and 3 shades of brown from dark maran eggs to a really light brown with dark specks.


----------



## javery

dawg2 said:


> I see you have some guineas.  They are just about to "go ugly."   They will start going bald and their horn pop up.  I like mine, they are actually relaxing to watch when they are "bugging" in the pasture.



Yeah,I like watching them too.The noise doesn't really bother me either as long as they behave with the chickens.
I ordered some more chicks yesterday from Mt.Healthy.Got some speckled Sussex,silver wyandotts,dekalb amberlinks,new hampshires,and Columbian rock cross.They're supposed to ship in a week.
I'm gonna have to add on to my pen before long.


----------



## javery

Those are some good looking chickens dtala.


----------



## dtala

thanks javery.

that chicken math will get ya, having to add to the coop

I've been in the rain today building two more bantam boxes on the side of my coop....


----------



## mbjr

Here is the pics of our new additions and my sons rabbits!


----------



## HardTime

what are the best brown layers?


----------



## dtala

barred rocks are hard to beat for brown eggs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

HardTime said:


> what are the best brown layers?


the Buff Orpintons are suppose to be good brown layers too, and mine are about as tame as pet kittens.


----------



## slip

HardTime said:


> what are the best brown layers?





dtala said:


> barred rocks are hard to beat for brown eggs





Miguel Cervantes said:


> the Buff Orpintons are suppose to be good brown layers too, and mine are about as tame as pet kittens.




Dont forget RIRs


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> the Buff Orpintons are suppose to be good brown layers too, and mine are about as tame as pet kittens.



Mine don't like me anymore.  They wouldn't go back in the coop tonight so I left the little door open for them and told them good luck.  . I will go check on them later.


----------



## dawg2

HardTime said:


> what are the best brown layers?



My RIR's have always been extremely reliable.  I just added Australorps since they hold the world record for egg (brown) laying.  They are heavy, reliable layers.


----------



## PappyHoel

PappyHoel said:


> Mine don't like me anymore.  They wouldn't go back in the coop tonight so I left the little door open for them and told them good luck.  . I will go check on them later.



Learned something new....they will go back in the coop on their own


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> Learned something new....they will go back in the coop on their own



I had to put a light in my hen house for them to go back in.They would not go into that dark hole


----------



## mbjr

Two of the silver duckwings I got last week have died.

I'm not sure why, I had them with the baby rabbits, and they were eating some of the rabbit food - pellets, or if they just got desease.

Hope the other two make it, I put them in another pen by themselves for now.


----------



## dtala

Jeff Raines said:


> I had to put a light in my hen house for them to go back in.They would not go into that dark hole



my 2-3 year old hens sometimes won't either


----------



## waddler

Info.

http://communitychickens.blogspot.ca/2012/07/9-point-comb-to-toe-chicken-check-up.html#.UYwpfrWzdA0


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> I had to put a light in my hen house for them to go back in.They would not go into that dark hole


I know when the light is out in the coop when thebirds don't go back in there.  They won't go into the dark coop.


----------



## Crickett

This one is tryin to hatch! I may be a new mommy by mornin!


----------



## Crickett

I'm a new mommy this morning! Got 2 more on the way!


----------



## mbjr

Crickett said:


> I'm a new mommy this morning! Got 2 more on the way!



congrats!!!!!



What kind our they?


----------



## Crickett

mbjr said:


> congrats!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind our they?


Thank you! My kids are so excited about them! 

This one is an F2 Olive Egger. The other one next to it is an F1 Olive Egger & the 3rd one that was pipping this morning is a Black Copper Maran. We have 12 eggs in all but I doubt all 12 will hatch.


----------



## Crickett

Chick update: 

So far we have 1 olive egger hen hatch & we've named her Olivia & we have 1 Black Copper Maran hatch & we are not sure if its a hen or rooster yet. We are gonna check its wings again in a little while. We have 4 more in the incubator tryin to hatch.


----------



## waddler

All kinds of chicken stuff on Pinterest. Check this out.

http://dirtundermynails.com/2012/09/10/tincturing-black-walnut/


----------



## Crickett

waddler said:


> All kinds of chicken stuff on Pinterest. Check this out.
> 
> http://dirtundermynails.com/2012/09/10/tincturing-black-walnut/



I love Pinterest! 


Another chick update: 

So far we have 6 that have hatched. 5 are in the brooder doin great. 1 is still in the incubator & it's struggling to make it  
We have 4 more in the process of hatching! I'll post pics later.


----------



## antiqfreq

I started my coup last April 2012. Bought 3 hens (or so I thought)  Two silverlaced Wyandottes and one Buff Orpington. One of the Wyandottes was a dude so sent him packing. At about 8 months or so  the two I kept were laying eggs. Both brown mediums eggs. Finally about a month ago I wanted another hen, so I got one that just started laying a month ago. A Black Giant (she IS giant too) and she lays extra large brown eggs........She is awesome.
Definitely a keeper.  3 are all I need, just the hubby and I but I love them. They are my pets and I may now just start breaking even on the feed they get!

Jo


----------



## dawg2

Well, my 4 bronze turkeys are getting BIG...excpet one is about 1/2 the size of the others.  I also lost a Guinea today due to prolapse.  First incident of prolapse for me for any of my birds.  I could have caught it if it was a chicken since they are in a coop / yard.  The guineas are free range, so it is impossible to do "health checks" on them.

My Autralorps are doing well and growing.  They should start laying in about a month.


----------



## Crickett

Here's a pic of the little chick that's not doin to well. It's been in this same position since it hatched yesterday morning. No matter how many times we try to put it on its feet it just falls back over on its side. The leg on the top keeps quivering & twitching. It's chirping alot & breathing rapidly. I tried to give it some sugar water w/ a syringe but it won't drink. What would y'all do?


----------



## dawg2

They can survive about 3 days with no food or water.  After that you may want to put it down if it isn't doing better.


----------



## Crickett

dawg2 said:


> They can survive about 3 days with no food or water.  After that you may want to put it down if it isn't doing better.



She has gone to little chickie heaven.


----------



## javery

waddler said:


> All kinds of chicken stuff on Pinterest. Check this out.
> 
> http://dirtundermynails.com/2012/09/10/tincturing-black-walnut/



That's interesting about the walnuts.I use them to dye my traps with also,gonna have to try tincturing them too.
 My 25 pullets shipped yesterday from Mt.Healthy and they showed up this morning.They all seem to be kick'en along just fine.They added an extra,probably a rooster.I think it's a speckled Sussex.


----------



## Budda

Got me 6 olive egg layers.  Gal I got em from said they are f2 layers and will lay the avacado colored eggs.  Can't wait till they start dropping eggs fer me


----------



## Crickett

Budda said:


> Got me 6 olive egg layers.  Gal I got em from said they are f2 layers and will lay the avacado colored eggs.  Can't wait till they start dropping eggs fer me



Cool! 

We have an F2 & an F1. We've named them Olivia & Agnes. I took some pics but just haven't had time to post them up.


----------



## waddler

Here is a fun article.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/the-coop-aka-tashmahal-sp


----------



## Jeff Raines

Let mine out of the coop for a little bit today to forage.When it got time to get back in,only 1 went.I had to catch the others...........it's humid out there


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> Let mine out of the coop for a little bit today to forage.When it got time to get back in,only 1 went.I had to catch the others...........it's humid out there



You have to teach them to "come" or "coop."  Use the smae whistle or phrase and give them a treat (crickets, scratch grain, bread, etc.).  This way when you want them back, they will come running to you instead of you to them.  That is what I do.


----------



## Jeff Raines

dawg2 said:


> You have to teach them to "come" or "coop."  Use the smae whistle or phrase and give them a treat (crickets, scratch grain, bread, etc.).  This way when you want them back, they will come running to you instead of you to them.  That is what I do.



Thanks dawg.....I will start doing this


----------



## Jeff Raines

Bought some meal worms today.Gonna start my own colony.


----------



## waddler

Here is some "COOL" stuff.

http://lifeathillside.wordpress.com/2013/05/18/to-keep-eggs-using-beeswax-and-oats-without-refrigeration-at-hillside-homestead/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> Bought some meal worms today.Gonna start my own colony.


Talk about goin crazy. When I pop the top on a meal worm container my hens start acting like a bunch of teenage girls at a Justin Bieber concert.. It's the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Crickett

One of our australorp "hens" is crowing this morning! 
 My hubby was kind enough to wake me up to prove me wrong!


----------



## slip

Crickett said:


> One of our australorp "hens" is crowing this morning!
> My hubby was kind enough to wake me up to prove me wrong!



Hate it when that happens!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Crickett said:


> One of our australorp "hens" is crowing this morning!
> My hubby was kind enough to wake me up to prove me wrong!



Mine did the same thing,gave it to a guy I work with....It was the only lorp I had.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> One of our australorp "hens" is crowing this morning!
> My hubby was kind enough to wake me up to prove me wrong!


Dang cross dressin chickens. It oughta be illegal I tell ya!!!


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> Mine did the same thing,gave it to a guy I work with....It was the only lorp I had.


This one does not even look like a typical rooster. It's comb & waddle are smaller than the other one that definitely is a rooster. I thought for sure it was a hen. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang cross dressin chickens. It oughta be illegal I tell ya!!!




I don't mind the crowing but we can't have 2 in the neighborhood.


----------



## chase870

I love fried chicken


----------



## PappyHoel

My chicks come back to the coop at dark.  The only problem I have is trying to keep the on my 1.5 acres and off the drive way.  They tend to hang out under the bushes where they feel safe.  They also don't seem to like meal worms....it's strange.

I put 300 lbs of sand down in the run area and it helps alot for cleanup, I just need to rake the sand now.  Also, use diatamacios earth.


----------



## Crickett

chase870 said:


> I love fried chicken



I love smoked doves!



PappyHoel said:


> My chicks come back to the coop at dark.  The only problem I have is trying to keep the on my 1.5 acres and off the drive way.  They tend to hang out under the bushes where they feel safe.  They also don't seem to like meal worms....it's strange.
> 
> I put 300 lbs of sand down in the run area and it helps alot for cleanup, I just need to rake the sand now.  Also, use diatamacios earth.



Ours go in most of the time on their own. It's weird yours don't like meal worms. Ours will knock each other outta the way to get the worms. If one has one in its beak the others will chase it down to get it. 

Have you tried clovers? Ours love clovers too!


----------



## PappyHoel

Crickett said:


> I love smoked doves!
> 
> 
> 
> Ours go in most of the time on their own. It's weird yours don't like meal worms. Ours will knock each other outta the way to get the worms. If one has one in its beak the others will chase it down to get it.
> 
> Have you tried clovers? Ours love clovers too!



They love the clover in the yard.  You can give them handfuls and they gobble it up.  I also gave them a fresh earthworm and they wanted nothing to do with it.  They do eat spiders, Mosquitos and wasps


----------



## waddler

http://pinterest.com/pin/92323861083946699/


----------



## javery

PappyHoel said:


> They love the clover in the yard.  You can give them handfuls and they gobble it up.  I also gave them a fresh earthworm and they wanted nothing to do with it.  They do eat spiders, Mosquitos and wasps



Mine are the same way,they won't touch the worms but everything else is fair game.Has that diatomaceous earth helped out any?I bought a 20lb bag at TSC this weekend to try out.
 Not real happy with my black australorps,they just aren't as pretty a bird as the other ones  I got.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Here's an update on my chicks and coop. Birds have been in the coop for about 2 weeks now. Still got some finishing touches to do and things I already want to change but they're doing well so far. I've got to paint and build my waterer, but those will probably get done after the baby gets here. My wife is due with our first any day so I'm slacking up on the projects. Don't pick on my shoddy building too bad, I'm an accountant not a carpenter.

Started with 9 (3 auracanas and 6 RIRs). I'm now down to 5 (3 auracanas and 2 RIRs). Chicks started getting bigger and got aggressive, unfortunately 4 of my RIRs paid the price. 

I went ahead and put shavings in the nesting boxes and the chickens did nothing but make a huge mess of it. Also made this feeder tonight, wish the pan was a little bigger but it'll do for now.


----------



## Crickett

nhancedsvt said:


> Here's an update on my chicks and coop. Birds have been in the coop for about 2 weeks now. Still got some finishing touches to do and things I already want to change but they're doing well so far. I've got to paint and build my waterer, but those will probably get done after the baby gets here. My wife is due with our first any day so I'm slacking up on the projects. Don't pick on my shoddy building too bad, I'm an accountant not a carpenter.
> 
> Started with 9 (3 auracanas and 6 RIRs). I'm now down to 5 (3 auracanas and 2 RIRs). Chicks started getting bigger and got aggressive, unfortunately 4 of my RIRs paid the price.
> 
> I went ahead and put shavings in the nesting boxes and the chickens did nothing but make a huge mess of it. Also made this feeder tonight, wish the pan was a little bigger but it'll do for now.



 I like it! 

Didn't anybody tell you to block the boxes off til the chicks were old enough to start laying?


----------



## K80

nhancedsvt said:


> Here's an update on my chicks and coop. Birds have been in the coop for about 2 weeks now. Still got some finishing touches to do and things I already want to change but they're doing well so far. I've got to paint and build my waterer, but those will probably get done after the baby gets here. My wife is due with our first any day so I'm slacking up on the projects. Don't pick on my shoddy building too bad, I'm an accountant not a carpenter.
> 
> Started with 9 (3 auracanas and 6 RIRs). I'm now down to 5 (3 auracanas and 2 RIRs). Chicks started getting bigger and got aggressive, unfortunately 4 of my RIRs paid the price.
> 
> I went ahead and put shavings in the nesting boxes and the chickens did nothing but make a huge mess of it. Also made this feeder tonight, wish the pan was a little bigger but it'll do for now.



Looks good.  Those RIRs are a mix RIR  (or similar breed such as new hampshire) known as red comet, red star, and etc.  They are crossed to make a red sex link chick.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Crickett said:


> I like it!
> 
> Didn't anybody tell you to block the boxes off til the chicks were old enough to start laying?



Nope, haven't heard that but I'll take care of it tomorrow!


K80 said:


> Looks good.  Those RIRs are a mix RIR  (or similar breed such as new hampshire) known as red comet, red star, and etc.  They are crossed to make a red sex link chick.



Go figure. TSC said they were RIRs. Any differences in eggs or production?


----------



## Nicodemus

Tractor Supply carries a 3 gallon oblong shaped metal pan. We use two of them for our hens. They`ve worked out well.


----------



## K80

nhancedsvt said:


> Go figure. TSC said they were RIRs. Any differences in eggs or production?


My bad, that is golden comet.  Should be good chicks.  http://www.mthealthy.com/store/948458/product/GC-P


----------



## bkl021475

nhancedsvt said:


> Here's an update on my chicks and coop. Birds have been in the coop for about 2 weeks now. Still got some finishing touches to do and things I already want to change but they're doing well so far. I've got to paint and build my waterer, but those will probably get done after the baby gets here. My wife is due with our first any day so I'm slacking up on the projects. Don't pick on my shoddy building too bad, I'm an accountant not a carpenter.
> 
> Started with 9 (3 auracanas and 6 RIRs). I'm now down to 5 (3 auracanas and 2 RIRs). Chicks started getting bigger and got aggressive, unfortunately 4 of my RIRs paid the price.
> 
> I went ahead and put shavings in the nesting boxes and the chickens did nothing but make a huge mess of it. Also made this feeder tonight, wish the pan was a little bigger but it'll do for now.



Looks good!


----------



## waddler

FYI

http://www.richsoil.com/raising-chickens.jsp


----------



## Jeff Raines

Will it ever stop?

I picked up 2 RIR chicks today


----------



## PappyHoel

I havent heard about blocking off the nesting boxes.  Will they not lay eggs in them now since they have been open?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> I havent heard about blocking off the nesting boxes.  Will they not lay eggs in them now since they have been open?


From what I understand, you don't want them learning to roost in the nesting boxes.


----------



## dawg2

My nesting boxes are slightly above ground level.  Roosting is high.  Never had a problem with them roosting on the boxes.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I noticed yesterday eve that one of my RIR chicks has a bad leg.From what I could understand doing reseach it could be a rotated femur.....I call the place where I got it(Ladds)they said come in and get another one
Last night I had to put a stuffed animal in with them.


----------



## Jeff Raines

While I was there this morning,picked up a buff orpinton


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> I noticed yesterday eve that one of my RIR chicks has a bad leg.From what I could understand doing reseach it could be a rotated femur.....I call the place where I got it(Ladds)they said come in and get another one
> Last night I had to put a stuffed animal in with them.







Jeff Raines said:


> While I was there this morning,picked up a buff oprinton


----------



## Jeff Raines

Little orp acts like a parrot.


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Raines said:


> Little orp acts like a parrot.



Leave it there.  It will do something else just like a parrot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dawg2 said:


> Leave it there.  It will do something else just like a parrot.




My wife showed me a coop on pinterest the other night. If I can find it I'm gonna post it up here. At first I thought it was a joke, then the more I looked at it........................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Whoever thought of this was a genius. Read the story, it's a good one.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/little-tykes-castle


----------



## Jeff Raines

dawg2 said:


> Leave it there.  It will do something else just like a parrot.



It did :-/


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whoever thought of this was a genius. Read the story, it's a good one.
> 
> I like that


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whoever thought of this was a genius. Read the story, it's a good one.
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/little-tykes-castle
> 
> View attachment 734233



That's pretty cool!


----------



## Jeff Raines

The dixie hiway yard sale starts tomorrow....I will be on the lookout for a plastic playhouse now....since I have 4 more chicks


----------



## sbrown

Here is a pic of my coop. Built it with some log cabin panels that was gonna be thrown away. Everybody is right, it is addictive, at least to me. I started with a few hens and soon realized that I was gonna need to start hatching my own if I wanted to increase my flock and keep young birds rotated in each year. $15-$25 a hen adds up quick. Built a cabinet incubator last week and have 37 eggs in there now. Mix from RIR hens and a Buff Orpington rooster and an Ameraucana rooster or EE.....


----------



## waddler

Check this out!!

http://zucchinimom.blogspot.com/2012/06/introducing-our-chunnel-chicken-tunnel.html


----------



## Crickett

sbrown said:


> Here is a pic of my coop. Built it with some log cabin panels that was gonna be thrown away. Everybody is right, it is addictive, at least to me. I started with a few hens and soon realized that I was gonna need to start hatching my own if I wanted to increase my flock and keep young birds rotated in each year. $15-$25 a hen adds up quick. Built a cabinet incubator last week and have 37 eggs in there now. Mix from RIR hens and a Buff Orpington rooster and an Ameraucana rooster or EE.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Final coat of paint going on today, then I've gotta put a shingle or two on ours and build the pen to attache to it. I'll get some pics up in the next few days hopefully.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Got the coop moved down in the garden yesterday and threw some shingles on it today. Gotta build a pen to match up to the front of it now. Complete with double insulated leaded glass window, sliding hen door, large clean out door opening and removable trays in the laying boxes. I think it's gonna be named the Taj Ma Hen, or Coop d' Ville, not sure which yet.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the coop moved down in the garden yesterday and threw some shingles on it today. Gotta build a pen to match up to the front of it now. Complete with double insulated leaded glass window, sliding hen door, large clean out door opening and removable trays in the laying boxes. I think it's gonna be named the Taj Ma Hen, or Coop d' Ville, not sure which yet.
> 
> View attachment 735470
> 
> View attachment 735471
> 
> View attachment 735472
> 
> View attachment 735473
> 
> View attachment 735474





That turned out great!


----------



## javery

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the coop moved down in the garden yesterday and threw some shingles on it today. Gotta build a pen to match up to the front of it now. Complete with double insulated leaded glass window, sliding hen door, large clean out door opening and removable trays in the laying boxes. I think it's gonna be named the Taj Ma Hen, or Coop d' Ville, not sure which yet.
> 
> View attachment 735470
> 
> View attachment 735471
> 
> View attachment 735472
> 
> View attachment 735473
> 
> View attachment 735474



That's a cool chicken coop,looks like the dog done claimed it.
 I picked up these birds in the last few days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

javery said:


> That's a cool chicken coop,looks like the dog done claimed it.
> I picked up these birds in the last few days.


You must have a good spread of land. I cut our four chickens down to two, just to try and stay under the radar. All you need now is a few Peacocks and Peahens. There seems to be real good money in raising those rascals.


----------



## javery

I sold some of mine too. A man came by the other day and bought all my Australorps and all my extra roosters,30 in all.I got two big pens so I don't have to crowd them and I'm in the woods so I don't have to worry about disturbing the neighbors.
 Folks are proud of those peacocks,guess I'll have to pass on those for now.


----------



## btt202

My Coop needs a treatment of water seal. I have 6 Black Copper marans Hens & 2 Black copper roosters. 3 Brahma Hens , 1 Americana Hen.,1 polish Black laced hen. 1 Blue Marans Rooster, 2 Blue marans hens.   15 Black Cooper chicks 4 weeks old off my eggs.


----------



## btt202

I need a Incubator to hatch my own eggs . Other People have help me on half's hatch some. I don't want to dish out the $$$$ for one ,Hard to find a cheap one in a yard sale or Craigslist . But I did break down and order some water nipples today.


----------



## btt202

Few more Pictures


----------



## Crickett

btt202 said:


> I need a Incubator to hatch my own eggs . Other People have help me on half's hatch some. I don't want to dish out the $$$$ for one ,Hard to find a cheap one in a yard sale or Craigslist . But I did break down and order some water nipples today.



We got the little giant still air from TSC. We bought it on sale for $40. It was originally $50. We had 10 out 12 eggs hatch. 


btt202 said:


> Few more Pictures



I like your coop!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

btt202 said:


> Few more Pictures


Sweet coop. How many birds you got roosting in there?


----------



## btt202

Crickett said:


> We got the little giant still air from TSC. We bought it on sale for $40. It was originally $50. We had 10 out 12 eggs hatch.
> 
> 
> :



So you didn't get the egg turner


----------



## btt202

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sweet coop. How many birds you got roosting in there?



18 in there now it's 12 x 12 about 8 foot tall


----------



## Crickett

btt202 said:


> So you didn't get the egg turner



No we just turned the eggs ourselves. We turned them 3x's a day everyday up to 3 days before hatch day. Then we just left the incubator closed til they hatched.


----------



## Nicodemus

Crickett said:


> Cool!
> 
> We have an F2 & an F1. We've named them Olivia & Agnes. I took some pics but just haven't had time to post them up.





Crickett, how are these biddies doin` now?


----------



## PappyHoel

Looking good guys.  I think I'm about a month out from my first egg.  I will try and take some pics tonight.


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, how are these biddies doin` now?



Sorry Nic I just now saw this! 

They are doin good! We have moved them from the brooder to one of the small coops that TSC sells. They are not redy to go in w/ the bigger chickens just yet. We discovered yesterday that one of the "hens" is a rooster!  He was crowing purty loud this mornin around 7:30. Oh & they are currently in the garage directly below my bedroom!  so needless to say one of our olive eggers will need a new home shortly. My daughter is not too happy! This one is her baby!


----------



## Nicodemus

No problem at all, Crickett. If you can, post some pictures of them when you get a chance. I suspect we will get a couple of those for layers before too long.


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> No problem at all, Crickett. If you can, post some pictures of them when you get a chance. I suspect we will get a couple of those for layers before too long.



Ok I'll try to get some pics later! IF the olive Egger is the one crowing that leaves us w/ only 1 olive Egger hen. We are hopin it's the black copper maran that's crowing but I'm not too sure its the one. It was hard to tell which one it was coming from yesterday.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Until my girls start laying I've been buying eggs locally at the pizza farm.You pick your own eggs.I like to get the extra large ones,that have this.


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> No problem at all, Crickett. If you can, post some pictures of them when you get a chance. I suspect we will get a couple of those for layers before too long.



Here ya go Nic! Sorry it took so long! Seems like everyday this week somebody has come looked at the house!


The 1st one is the rooster! 2nd one is the hen!


----------



## Nicodemus

Crickett said:


> Here ya go Nic! Sorry it took so long! Seems like everyday this week somebody has come looked at the house!
> 
> 
> The 1st one is the rooster! 2nd one is the hen!





Those birds have grown! Look good too. Thanks for the pics. We`ll end up with a couple for our flock.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I'm building another coop today


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm building another coop today



Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Crickett said:


> Don't forget to post pics!



That's what I was just thinking.I came in for a break.This coop is only going to be 4x4.I got the 4x8's for the base at HD in the cull bin.....Already cut to 4ft for 50cents apiece.


----------



## Jeff Raines

This is the model I'm building,but using the hardiplank sheet siding.This will look better than my other one since it will be visible in the yard.
The one in the pic is selling for around $500


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> That's what I was just thinking.I came in for a break.This coop is only going to be 4x4.I got the 4x8's for the base at HD in the cull bin.....Already cut to 4ft for 50cents apiece.



 Can't wait to see it when you're finished! 



Jeff Raines said:


> This is the model I'm building,but using the hardiplank sheet siding.This will look better than my other one since it will be visible in the yard.
> The one in the pic is selling for around $500



 

That's gonna look cool though! I like it!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Stopping point for today.....while the other girls come to check it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> Stopping point for today.....while the other girls come to check it out.


Lookin good. Tell the girls to be careful about gettin front and center on those targets.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lookin good. Tell the girls to be careful about gettin front and center on those targets.



You can tell by the weeds growing in front,that it's been awhile since an arrow has seen those targets.


----------



## javery

Turned some of my young pullets out in the big pen today. Been letting the older ones range out in the yard when I'm home. Got a trio of African geese, Black Swedish ducks and some Blue Slate, Bourbon Red, and Bronze Broad Breasted turkeys from Cackle Hatchery on Friday.My kids are tickled to death with all these birds!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Finally done.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Great looking henhouse Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> Great looking henhouse Hugh.


Thanks Jeff. Now I just hope I don't have to physically climb in there and show them how to use the coop.This little experience has taught me that chickens are the dumbest animals on earth, second only to a squirrel.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks Jeff. Now I just hope I don't have to physically climb in there and show them how to use the coop.This little experience has taught me that chickens are the dumbest animals on earth, second only to a squirrel.



Yep....I've watched them chase over 1 meal worm when there was a dozen on the ground.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally done.
> 
> View attachment 737038



 Looks good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> Yep....I've watched them chase over 1 meal worm when there was a dozen on the ground.


Went down to close the coop late last night, when I got home. Stupid chickens were perched in the doorway, not fully inside the coop. Had to give them a nudge and shut the door behind them.  I've got two perches in this coop, and these idjit hens would rather sleep on the floor. I hope in a month or so they are at least intelligent enough to lay an egg. Getting them to use the nesting boxes might be another challenge all together.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Went down to close the coop late last night, when I got home. Stupid chickens were perched in the doorway, not fully inside the coop. Had to give them a nudge and shut the door behind them.  I've got two perches in this coop, and these idjit hens would rather sleep on the floor. I hope in a month or so they are at least intelligent enough to lay an egg. Getting them to use the nesting boxes might be another challenge all together.



I had to follow what you did and close off the nesting boxes in my big coop.Put in higher roosting perches.Then the stupid hens flew up and tried to roost on power cord for light.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> I had to follow what you did and close off the nesting boxes in my big coop.Put in higher roosting perches.Then the stupid hens flew up and tried to roost on power cord for light.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I have also discovered that scorpions love the unpainted plywood inside of  the door on coop.Just about every time I open the door I see one.......Then I catch it and let the chicken eat it.
But,I just have to remember to open the door carefully.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> I have also discovered that scorpions love the unpainted plywood inside of  the door on coop.Just about every time I open the door I see one.......Then I catch it and let the chicken eat it.
> But,I just have to remember to open the door carefully.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Anybody want to buy some fighting chickens? I don't know what the deal is but I think I have 3 of the meanest hens in the world. I started with 9 chicks all about the same time and I'm down to 4 now. Didn't lose any as chicks but once they started getting size on them they started picking off the smaller chickens.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Went down to close the coop late last night, when I got home. Stupid chickens were perched in the doorway, not fully inside the coop. Had to give them a nudge and shut the door behind them.  I've got two perches in this coop, and these idjit hens would rather sleep on the floor. I hope in a month or so they are at least intelligent enough to lay an egg. Getting them to use the nesting boxes might be another challenge all together.



Your chickens been hangin out w/ Mud's ducks?


----------



## Hornet22

Crickett said:


> Your chickens been hangin out w/ Mud's ducks?



Good thing those two boys are better at raisin chilluns than they are with birds ain it.


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Went down to close the coop late last night, when I got home. Stupid chickens were perched in the doorway, not fully inside the coop. Had to give them a nudge and shut the door behind them.  I've got two perches in this coop, and these idjit hens would rather sleep on the floor. I hope in a month or so they are at least intelligent enough to lay an egg. Getting them to use the nesting boxes might be another challenge all together.




Put a porcelain doorknob or decoy egg in each cubby. That will show them where to lay their eggs.



nhancedsvt said:


> Anybody want to buy some fighting chickens? I don't know what the deal is but I think I have 3 of the meanest hens in the world. I started with 9 chicks all about the same time and I'm down to 4 now. Didn't lose any as chicks but once they started getting size on them they started picking off the smaller chickens.



Unfortunately, that is gonna happen anytime you have more than one chicken in a pen. It`s the same way when you introduce new adult birds in your flock. It`s just the nature of the bird. If there is a way to stop it, I`ve never heard of it.

Usually, after the fight, and the feathers and dust settles, there will be peace and peckin` order established. Note that I said usually.


----------



## PappyHoel

When will they start laying.  My chicks were born approx March 16th.  Should I start to put the decoy eggs in the nesting boxes?


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> When will they start laying.  My chicks were born approx March 16th.  Should I start to put the decoy eggs in the nesting boxes?



From everything I've read,they should start laying between 5-6 months old.

Guess I need to start with the egg laying pellets soon.Mine were born in Feb.


----------



## Crickett

nhancedsvt said:


> Anybody want to buy some fighting chickens? I don't know what the deal is but I think I have 3 of the meanest hens in the world. I started with 9 chicks all about the same time and I'm down to 4 now. Didn't lose any as chicks but once they started getting size on them they started picking off the smaller chickens.



Ours fight/pick at each other often. Especially when they are outside of the coop. We have 3 babies that we have not put in the big coop yet b/c the bigger chickens pick on them. 



Nicodemus said:


> Put a porcelain doorknob or decoy egg in each cubby. That will show them where to lay their eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that is gonna happen anytime you have more than one chicken in a pen. It`s the same way when you introduce new adult birds in your flock. It`s just the nature of the bird. If there is a way to stop it, I`ve never heard of it.
> 
> Usually, after the fight, and the feathers and dust settles, there will be peace and peckin` order established. Note that I said usually.


Interesting about the decoy egg. Never heard of that. Probably give that a try. Thanks for the tip. 



PappyHoel said:


> When will they start laying.  My chicks were born approx March 16th.  Should I start to put the decoy eggs in the nesting boxes?



September maybe...... 

We were told approx 6mths old ours would start laying.


----------



## PappyHoel

The chickens are starting to become very friendly.  If you sit down in the yard they will come up and almost sit in your lap.  They like to peck your toes though so you have to look out.  The two yr old got pecked pretty good. I guess her little toes looked tasty.


----------



## PappyHoel

Heres a pic i took from my phone off the back deck.  Not the best picture, but you can see the flock and the coop.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Great looking henhouse Pappy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I like that one Pappy. Good lookin coop.

I had some pavers left over from a couple of jobs from last year and I figured I'd put them to work helping critter proof my hens.


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like that one Pappy. Good lookin coop.
> 
> I had some pavers left over from a couple of jobs from last year and I figured I'd put them to work helping critter proof my hens.



Looks great!  Ive been finding rocks and putting them around the edges trying to keep critters out.  Knock on wood nothing has messed with them yet.  Has anyone said anything about your coop yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Looks great!  Ive been finding rocks and putting them around the edges trying to keep critters out.  Knock on wood nothing has messed with them yet.  Has anyone said anything about your coop yet?


Shhhhhhhhhhh, we don't ask that question.


----------



## K80Shooter

PappyHoel said:


> The chickens are starting to become very friendly.  If you sit down in the yard they will come up and almost sit in your lap.  They like to peck your toes though so you have to look out.  *The two yr old got pecked pretty good. I guess her little toes looked tasty.*



I know this is fun for everyone but let's remember these chickens are animals and can/will cause harm to our little one's. A rooster will get aggressive and can cause damage with it's spurs. I had to carry one of my son's to the emergency room once because of this. Everything was fine and when we returned home the rooster was already in the pot. My dad had killed it while we were gone as it had hurt his grandchild.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Not sure what's going on. Had 4 healthy chickens Thursday. Storming all day yesterday so I checked on them this morning. Two more dead. Down to two chickens now.


----------



## Jeff Raines

nhancedsvt said:


> Not sure what's going on. Had 4 healthy chickens Thursday. Storming all day yesterday so I checked on them this morning. Two more dead. Down to two chickens now.



That sux..........


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like that one Pappy. Good lookin coop.
> 
> I had some pavers left over from a couple of jobs from last year and I figured I'd put them to work helping critter proof my hens.



You gonna have some yuppie chickens........Looks great,like icing on a cake.


----------



## Nicodemus

nhancedsvt said:


> Not sure what's going on. Had 4 healthy chickens Thursday. Storming all day yesterday so I checked on them this morning. Two more dead. Down to two chickens now.





How old were the birds, and did they have any sign on them?


----------



## nhancedsvt

Nicodemus said:


> How old were the birds, and did they have any sign on them?



I think I got them back in March or April as chicks so they're older. Fed and watered them Thursday evening and had one dead bird that I thought the others had killed. It stormed all day yesterday but all four were outside in the run when I got home. Checked them this morning and had 2 more dead, one in the run and one in the coop.


----------



## bkl021475

PappyHoel said:


> Heres a pic i took from my phone off the back deck.  Not the best picture, but you can see the flock and the coop.



Great looking coop!


----------



## bkl021475

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like that one Pappy. Good lookin coop.
> 
> I had some pavers left over from a couple of jobs from last year and I figured I'd put them to work helping critter proof my hens.
> 
> View attachment 737496
> 
> View attachment 737497



Good idea to use the pavers!


----------



## dawg2

nhancedsvt said:


> Not sure what's going on. Had 4 healthy chickens Thursday. Storming all day yesterday so I checked on them this morning. Two more dead. Down to two chickens now.



I would throughly disinfect everything.  Buy some Tek-Trol, mix it per the instructions and soak everything (walls, floors, dirt, feeding dishes, perches, nesting boxes, etc.).


----------



## dtala

Mille Fleur D'Uccle rooster and hens...




just hatched Old English Silver Duckwing Game Bantams...long name for a short chicken!




momma and daddy OESDWGB(short name!)




Golden Sebright(bantam) rooster (top) and Gold Laced Wyndotte hen (bottom)


----------



## Crickett

dtala said:


> Mille Fleur D'Uccle rooster and hens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just hatched Old English Silver Duckwing Game Bantams...long name for a short chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momma and daddy OESDWGB(short name!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Sebright(bantam) rooster (top) and Gold Laced Wyndotte hen (bottom)



Great looking chickens! I love those golden seabrights!


----------



## PappyHoel

Who uses pine shavings in their coop and what do you do with them when you clean the coop out?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Who uses pine shavings in their coop and what do you do with them when you clean the coop out?


I do. They go in the compost pile that gets turned twice a week. Makes some good stuff for next season's garden.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> Who uses pine shavings in their coop and what do you do with them when you clean the coop out?


Me too......then pile them up close by


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do. They go in the compost pile that gets turned twice a week. Makes some good stuff for next season's garden.



Ok good, I was just curious if the pine was too acidic for compost.  

Thanks guys.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do. They go in the compost pile that gets turned twice a week. Makes some good stuff for next season's garden.



Yep that's what we are doin too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

One thing I have found is that if I don't put green grass clippings in with these shavings and turn the pile at least twice a week it will quit cooking and the bugs will move in. It does require a little more work to compost than just kitchen scraps and stuff.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One thing I have found is that if I don't put green grass clippings in with these shavings and turn the pile at least twice a week it will quit cooking and the bugs will move in. It does require a little more work to compost than just kitchen scraps and stuff.



Thanks for that tip! We are not using grass clippings but we are not putting scraps in either. I did in the beginning but it was attracting too many gnats. Now I know why.


----------



## waddler

Cool!!

http://howtomakechickencoop.chickencoopplansdesigns.net/images/small-portable-chicken-coops-2.jpg


----------



## javery

My pens are mud holes,how about ya'lls? All my white pullets are brown.I'll be glad when the rain lets up.


----------



## Jeff Raines

javery said:


> My pens are mud holes,how about ya'lls? All my white pullets are brown.I'll be glad when the rain lets up.



Yep.
The pen I have the 1 months old in is a mudpit.I have 6x6 blocks in there that they stay on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> Thanks for that tip! We are not using grass clippings but we are not putting scraps in either. I did in the beginning but it was attracting too many gnats. Now I know why.


Also, since ours is an open air compost pile (not a barrel type) it can dry out fast if we don't get rain for a few days. So far that isn't much of a problem, but I did have to water it down good a time or two a few weeks ago. 

About the rain, everything I read said chickens don't like the rain or to get wet, but danged if my hens won't stand out in it. They either like it or are absolutely the dumbest animals on Gods green earth (even dumber than squirrels) if they don't have sense to get in out of the rain.


----------



## 7 point

Hears one I built my girl the last pic is all done sitting in her back yard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

7 point said:


> Hears one I built my girl the last pic is all done sitting in her back yard.


I like that integral ramp/door. That's a good idea. 
Good lookin coop too. What did you use for roofing?


----------



## 7 point

Nicodemus said:


> The garden is right next to the chicken pen, and fenced so in the off season the chickens can have the run of it. It also makes it easier to transport the litter from underneath the henhouse to the garden.
> 
> We even have a cat that took up in the henhouse when it was a kitten. It lives out there with em, and thinks it`s a chicken, I reckon. Better not try to pet it though.



nice set up you have there Nic.


----------



## 7 point

just coragated tin.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Also, since ours is an open air compost pile (not a barrel type) it can dry out fast if we don't get rain for a few days. So far that isn't much of a problem, but I did have to water it down good a time or two a few weeks ago.
> 
> About the rain, everything I read said chickens don't like the rain or to get wet, but danged if my hens won't stand out in it. They either like it or are absolutely the dumbest animals on Gods green earth (even dumber than squirrels) if they don't have sense to get in out of the rain.



Ours is the barrel type. It don't hold much but it is working great! 

My chickens don't mind the rain! 



7 point said:


> Hears one I built my girl the last pic is all done sitting in her back yard.



I like that! Great job!


----------



## Jeff Raines

If it will ever quit raining I will put the finish paint job,trim and roof on my new little hen house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> If it will ever quit raining I will put the finish paint job,trim and roof on my new little hen house.


It rained here so much this afternoon that my hens quit cluckin and started quackin...


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It rained here so much this afternoon that my hens quit cluckin and started quackin...


----------



## Jeff Raines

First egg
Came from one of the barred rocks.Of course the first one is a bit small.I went to check,and when I opened the box she was sitting and let me know not to bother her.About 5 minutes later she cackled to let the world know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> First egg
> Came from one of the barred rocks.Of course the first one is a bit small.I went to check,and when I opened the box she was sitting and let me know not to bother her.About 5 minutes later she cackled to let the world know.


Very cool. I think we're still about a month away from our first eggs, however, when this bag of food is done we switchin em' over to Layena. Should be late next week or early the next one.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Very cool. I think we're still about a month away from our first eggs, however, when this bag of food is done we switchin em' over to Layena. Should be late next week or early the next one.



I had just switched to laying pellets 2 days ago


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> I had just switched to laying pellets 2 days ago


Hmmm, I reckon I better be gettin some hay then. I just put an entire block of sawdust in the bottom of  their pen. They were ankle deep in mud and water... Then I gave them a handful of blueberrys. Dang hens love them some blueberrys.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang hens love them some blueberrys.



That's good to know......Daughters got me 2 blueberry bushes for fathers day


----------



## Jeff Raines

My wife Kathy in a pair of my hunting boots getting ready to wade the backyard and check for eggs prior to church this morning


----------



## nhancedsvt

Well I'm out of the chicken business for right now. Had 2 left and something got them both. They were halfway drug out the coop. I left the carcasses and put up a trail cam to see if I could find out what it was. I'll get some more, but want to make a few changes on the coop design first.


----------



## dtala

first rule of coop building is make it turbo coon proof, then make it a little tighter and stronger.

sorry for your loss.


----------



## nhancedsvt

dtala said:


> first rule of coop building is make it turbo coon proof, then make it a little tighter and stronger.
> 
> sorry for your loss.



The coop was bullet proof. These chickens were actually killed in the run during the daylight. No way for anything other than snakes to get in. Really don't know what happened. Hopefully whatever it was will come back for seconds so I can get video of it.


----------



## Jeff Raines

nhancedsvt said:


> The coop was bullet proof. These chickens were actually killed in the run during the daylight. No way for anything other than snakes to get in. Really don't know what happened. Hopefully whatever it was will come back for seconds so I can get video of it.


Dang it!....sorry to hear this,hope you get the chicken killer.


----------



## Crickett

nhancedsvt said:


> Well I'm out of the chicken business for right now. Had 2 left and something got them both. They were halfway drug out the coop. I left the carcasses and put up a trail cam to see if I could find out what it was. I'll get some more, but want to make a few changes on the coop design first.



Dang! I'm so sorry!


----------



## mbjr

Yeah Saturday morning the local strays roaming the streets found my birds and tried tearing into the pen, Had the gate almost open, wife ran them off before they could do any damage, but now the know were lunch is.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Except for repainting the trim.The fron of my new hen house is done.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Today we got our third egg,but only after a lot of cackling.For over 2 hours she sat in the box and every few minutes she would cackle out her egg song......I'd go check,but no egg.
Once,when I checked on her she was standing in the box clucking with her sphincter puckering pretty fast.Was scared she might be egg bound,but a little bit later she cackled and ran back into the yard.I went and got the egg,which was only a little bigger than the first.


----------



## mbjr

Jeff Raines said:


> Today we got our third egg,but only after a lot of cackling.For over 2 hours she sat in the box and every few minutes she would cackle out her egg song......I'd go check,but no egg.
> Once,when I checked on her she was standing in the box clucking with her sphincter puckering pretty fast.Was scared she might be egg bound,but a little bit later she cackled and ran back into the yard.I went and got the egg,which was only a little bigger than the first.




I just noticed on my Calendar that my birds will be 20 weeks old this weekend.

I forgot when they are suppose to start laying eggs,  anyway Should I switch them to Layin Mash now?

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Raines

From all that I have read,they should start laying from 5-6 months old.
It shouldn't hurt to start the laying pellets now.It is a complete feed.


----------



## PappyHoel

I've been feeding the pellets for a few weeks now.  I should have some eggs real soon.

My black silkie seems to be a rooster or 'she' likes to crow 

Should I take her/him out of the flock?


----------



## PappyHoel

javery said:


> My pens are mud holes,how about ya'lls? All my white pullets are brown.I'll be glad when the rain lets up.



I've been putting play sand down in the run .  It helps with the mud and its easy to rake out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> I've been putting play sand down in the run .  It helps with the mud and its easy to rake out.


I've been using greentree pine shavings. They really fine and compost well, but also keep the mess down. Haven't had to rake them out of the pen yet.


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been using greentree pine shavings. They really fine and compost well, but also keep the mess down. Haven't had to rake them out of the pen yet.



I use the pine shavings on the floor of the coop.

My chickens are for the most part 'free range' around the yard, they don't go far.  Is it possible they could be laying off in the woods somewhere?

What should I do with the black silkie rooster?


----------



## javery

I been using the pine shavings in the coop also and putting some of the DE down every few days, it's been helping with the smell and flies. The run areas are drying out for now. I let'em run loose when I'm around the house. They all behave except for one Americauna rooster that wants to show his tail around the younger flock that stay in a separate pen. I'm thinking he's gonna have to go.    
 I'd keep the silkie unless he was causing trouble. That's a good idea about the sand.


----------



## Crickett

We are using pine shavings up top & sand in the bottom. I'm also mixing some sweet PDZ in with the sand to help control the smell. It seems to work well. 

Our Australorp rooster is getting so mean toward the hens! He is pinning them down by the neck & attacking them. He does it more to the younger chicks but he does it to all of them.


----------



## PappyHoel

If I'm correct about the silkie rooster, he is pretty much docile.  I would put him in the middle of the pecking order.  Is it possible for a hen to crow?


----------



## Jeff Raines

Finally done with new coop.Young chicken will be kept in here for a week while their yard is fenced.
Finally getting big eggs from barred rocks


----------



## PappyHoel

I think my hens are laying eggs in the woods since they are free range?    no eggs yet and they all look like they should be laying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> I think my hens are laying eggs in the woods since they are free range?    no eggs yet and they all look like they should be laying.


Exactly what does a hen look like when it "looks like it should be laying"?


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly what does a hen look like when it "looks like it should be laying"?



All the waddles are fully grown and bright red.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> All the waddles are fully grown and bright red.


Then mine look like they oughta be layin. Cept they're only 4 months old..


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then mine look like they oughta be layin. Cept they're only 4 months old..



Some of mine don't even have them in yet.  Maybe I'm wrong?  Never done this chickening stuff.  Mine are 4 months, got them March 5th.


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then mine look like they oughta be layin. Cept they're only 4 months old..



Give em about another 2 months.

Got to thinkin` about eggs. When I was a youngun, our chickens ran free, and I never saw one lay an egg. Since we have ours now, and got em penned up, I`ve only seen 2 hens actually lay an egg. You better not blink either, or you will miss it.


----------



## dtala

Nic, I was gathering eggs on morning with my six year old grandson and we were discussing eggs.

He said" Pop Pop those hens don't like it when you snatch an egg out of their butts".....

I almost choked trying not to laugh. Where in the world do kids get those ideas from??

  troy


----------



## Nicodemus

dtala said:


> Nic, I was gathering eggs on morning with my six year old grandson and we were discussing eggs.
> 
> He said" Pop Pop those hens don't like it when you snatch an egg out of their butts".....
> 
> I almost choked trying not to laugh. Where in the world do kids get those ideas from??
> 
> troy





Nothing but honesty from the mouths of children.


----------



## Crickett

dtala said:


> Nic, I was gathering eggs on morning with my six year old grandson and we were discussing eggs.
> 
> He said" Pop Pop those hens don't like it when you snatch an egg out of their butts".....
> 
> I almost choked trying not to laugh. Where in the world do kids get those ideas from??
> 
> troy







Nicodemus said:


> Nothing but honesty from the mouths of children.



You got that right! 

Some of the things my son says can only come out of the mouth of a child!


----------



## dawg2

PappyHoel said:


> I've been putting play sand down in the run .  It helps with the mud and its easy to rake out.



I use wheat straw.  It's cheap and they like digging through it.


----------



## javery

dawg2,how are your turkey poults doing? Out of 8,I'm down to 4.Mine have gotten spraddle legged all of a sudden.They're 4 weeks old and been raised on pine shavings for bedding. I've read on BYC to use rubber bands to tighten their legs up and it's not working out for me.I'm about disgusted.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Anybody else's chickens turn up there beaks at earthworms?
Out of my 5 breeds of chickens,only the buff orpinton will eat them.She will bout rip your fingers off.


----------



## javery

Mine won't eat'em either, they love moths though. They like water melon rinds too.


----------



## Jeff Raines

These chickens are doing what my dogs do.When I'm out on the deck the dogs will come to their fence all happy,now the hens do it to.
I can walk into the chicken run and say "sit"one of the barreds will squat and let me pick her up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> These chickens are doing what my dogs do.When I'm out on the deck the dogs will come to their fence all happy,now the hens do it to.
> I can walk into the chicken run and say "sit"one of the barreds will squat and let me pick her up.


Now if you can just train it to point, I bet it could slip right into a covey of quail and give you a good hunt.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now if you can just train it to point, I bet it could slip right into a covey of quail and give you a good hunt.




I wish they would lay on command.


----------



## Crickett

Our chickens are not too happy with their current situation right now. Since we just moved we haven't gotten a run established for them so they haven't had much yard time. They are not happy about being pinned up. They got spoiled to the fenced in backyard at the other house. 




Jeff Raines said:


> Anybody else's chickens turn up there beaks at earthworms?
> Out of my 5 breeds of chickens,only the buff orpinton will eat them.She will bout rip your fingers off.



My Australorps don't like'em either! They do love meal worms though!



Jeff Raines said:


> These chickens are doing what my dogs do.When I'm out on the deck the dogs will come to their fence all happy,now the hens do it to.
> I can walk into the chicken run and say "sit"one of the barreds will squat and let me pick her up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Thank goodness my wife likes to read more than I do.  For a couple of days now, when I go down to check on the girls one of em comes up to me and squats. My wife was down in the garden this evening when this happened and I told her "look how tame this one is getting, it even comes up and squats so I can pet it." She informed me that this is the behavior of a hen when it is ready to breed / start laying, she will come up to the rooster and squat to get bred. And here I thought the dang bird was just takin a likin to me.  Then she told me I needed to check her vent to see if it was moist. If it is moist then it's time to switch her to the Layena. 

I reckon I better go buy some Layena.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank goodness my wife likes to read more than I do.  For a couple of days now, when I go down to check on the girls one of em comes up to me and squats. My wife was down in the garden this evening when this happened and I told her "look how tame this one is getting, it even comes up and squats so I can pet it." She informed me that this is the behavior of a hen when it is ready to breed / start laying, she will come up to the rooster and squat to get bred. And here I thought the dang bird was just takin a likin to me.  Then she told me I needed to check her vent to see if it was moist. If it is moist then it's time to switch her to the Layena.
> 
> I reckon I better go buy some Layena.



I still believe they are just want to be picked up

For the first time,we got 3 eggs today.The next 2 hens to start will be the easter eggers.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Just picked up these 2 polish chickens today.
Only $4 apiece.


----------



## PappyHoel

Is it normal to feel like I need more chickens?


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> Is it normal to feel like I need more chickens?


----------



## Jeff Raines

I cut another window out on the big coop and them dingy hens wouldn't go back in the first night.They were standing out in the dark lookin at it like"that's not our house"
I had to pick them up and put them inside then turn out the light so they wouldn't run back out.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I have 4 laying now.....one of the easter eggers laid her first small pale pink egg


----------



## PappyHoel

Found my first two little brown eggs this morning.  They were perfect.  They were right next to my nesting box fake egg.  I found the first one when I let them out at 8am.  I found the next one at 10am.  That means whoever layed the second egg came back to the coop to lay in the nesting box.  Smart chickens.  I'm a proud chicken farmer today.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> Found my first two little brown eggs this morning.  They were perfect.  They were right next to my nesting box fake egg.  I found the first one when I let them out at 8am.  I found the next one at 10am.  That means whoever layed the second egg came back to the coop to lay in the nesting box.  Smart chickens.  I'm a proud chicken farmer today.


----------



## Jeff Raines

How many of these do ya want?

http://greenfirefarms.com/store/ayam-cemani-juvenile-pair/


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> How many of these do ya want?
> 
> http://greenfirefarms.com/store/ayam-cemani-juvenile-pair/


----------



## Crickett

I took some updated pics of a few of our chickens today. 

1st is Eggly our Australorp Rooster! He sounds awesome when he crows! 
2nd is a group shot of our youngest chicks. These are from the batch of eggs we hatched out. 
3rd is our Black Copper Maran(suppose to be a hen but it's crowing)
4th is what I think an Olive Egger but after looking at a few other pics online I'm thinking it has been misidentified & it's actually a Maran hen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Got our first two eggs this evening.


----------



## Crickett

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got our first two eggs this evening.
> 
> View attachment 742512


----------



## PappyHoel

Awesome Mig - we are real life chicken farmers now. We are up to about 5 eggs now.  I imagine when all 10 start laying we will be covered up with eggs.

It amazes me that my chickens free range, but never leave the property boundaries.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Awesome Mig - we are real life chicken farmers now. We are up to about 5 eggs now.  I imagine when all 10 start laying we will be covered up with eggs.
> 
> It amazes me that my chickens free range, but never leave the property boundaries.


We got stiffed today, no egg.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Today was our first 4 egg day,but wife slipped in yard while carrying them and broke a double yolker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> Today was our first 4 egg day,but wife slipped in yard while carrying them and broke a double yolker




Our other hen is now squatting. Hopefully we'll be getting 2 a day soon.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> Today was our first 4 egg day,but wife slipped in yard while carrying them and broke a double yolker



Doh ... Hope she's ok.

With 10 hens you would think I would have more than 1 egg a day.  However they are all different breeds.  The buff Orpington seems to be the first layer.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> Doh ... Hope she's ok.



Yep she's fine,it ain't the first time she has slipped there.

Another 4 egg day today and still daylight left could be 5 for 5.Had to run my partridge plymouth off her egg.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

One more today, but the other one hasn't started yet.


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One more today, but the other one hasn't started yet.



We had just one too.  We have enough for breakfast now


----------



## Jeff Raines

We got our first blue egg today,it appears that one of the chickens pecked a hole in the end.
But,I don't think it went thru the inner membrane,so I'm gonna eat it now.


----------



## javery

I got these this morning, been getting a green one about every other day for the last couple weeks. Supposed to sell a few birds off today, picking out the ones I like the best.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> We got our first blue egg today,it appears that one of the chickens pecked a hole in the end.
> But,I don't think it went thru the inner membrane,so I'm gonna eat it now.





javery said:


> I got these this morning, been getting a green one about every other day for the last couple weeks. Supposed to sell a few birds off today, picking out the ones I like the best.


Blue eggs are cool.


----------



## PappyHoel

Out of 10 layers I only have one that has payed every single day for the last week.  I think it's the buff Orpington.


----------



## bnew17

About how long do your hens lay eggs? Couple years? Meaning do the hens quit laying when they reach a certain age?


----------



## Jeff Raines

3 other laying boxes open,but just like other women they gotta do things together.


----------



## mbjr

Well I got brave enough yesterday around 7M and I opened the gate and let my birds venture into the yard, they stayed pretty close to the coop and pecked and scratched around for about 30 minutes then they walked back into the coop, I figured I would have to bride them with fed, I closed the gate and might try it again this week.  I made sure my dog stayed in the house, he'd chase them off or eat em otherwise.

My two duck sure were looking jealous, I know if I let them out they wont go back in.

Hopefully next month (SEPT) my hens will begin laying, Waiting on some real good eggs for breakfast!


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> 3 other laying boxes open,but just like other women they gotta do things together.


----------



## PappyHoel

mbjr said:


> Well I got brave enough yesterday around 7M and I opened the gate and let my birds venture into the yard, they stayed pretty close to the coop and pecked and scratched around for about 30 minutes then they walked back into the coop, I figured I would have to bride them with fed, I closed the gate and might try it again this week.  I made sure my dog stayed in the house, he'd chase them off or eat em otherwise.
> 
> My two duck sure were looking jealous, I know if I let them out they wont go back in.
> 
> Hopefully next month (SEPT) my hens will begin laying, Waiting on some real good eggs for breakfast!



Mine walk all over the yard and for the most part stay on my 1.5 acres.  They only visit the neighbors when they have food to feed.  I watched them close when I first let them out and made sure they knew the boundaries.  They tend to stay on the edge of the woods under the cover from predators.

I don't let the chicks out until after late morning to make sure they lay eggs in the nesting boxes.  I don't want to have to go on Easter egg hunts.  They also return to the coop about 30 min before dark.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dang hen quit layin. Hadn't had an egg in days.


----------



## PappyHoel

bnew17 said:


> About how long do your hens lay eggs? Couple years? Meaning do the hens quit laying when they reach a certain age?



It depends on the breed from what I have read.  Some will lay for a lifetime, some will lay for a couple / three years.  

Nic or one of the other chicken experts would know the best breeds for laying or meat birds.  You can also look on backyardchickens.com and they do stats on each breed.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/f/


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang hen quit layin. Hadn't had an egg in days.



I'm not sure about you but I can't stop thinking about getting more birds. I keep trying to justify it in my mind while day dreaming at work.  

I have had at least one egg for the last 10 days.  I had 2 eggs on the first day.  I'm guessing its at least 2 birds that lay the exact same size and colored egg


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang hen quit layin. Hadn't had an egg in days.



I started getting eggs every day when I added sand into the run for them to eat along with laying pellets.5 for 5 today,but one laid on the coop floor



PappyHoel said:


> I'm not sure about you but I can't stop thinking about getting more birds. I keep trying to justify it in my mind while day dreaming at work.



I'm planning a chicken tractor next,gonna form and paint it like a school bus,since my wife is a driver.


----------



## Nicodemus

bnew17 said:


> About how long do your hens lay eggs? Couple years? Meaning do the hens quit laying when they reach a certain age?





We have one old white rock that`s 8 years old that still gives us a couple of eggs every week, but she is an exception. She is also bad to get broody, and when that happens, we have to separate her for a spell. 

Most of ours tend to slow down on eggs around 3 or 4 years old.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Hmmm....just picked up an egg from the floor of the coop again.4 nesting boxes,5 hens,why would one start laying on the floor.
I do know that these hens are like teenage girls......There is a window in the coop,and a light on all night,I can see what they're doing.These chicks are still walking around eating after I go to bed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hen laid again yesterday, so the egg train is back on. Mine lays on the floor all of the time. She apparently doesn't like the accommodations in the nesting boxes, even with a plastic golf ball in a nest. At this point, I don't care where she lays, as long as I get eggs.


----------



## K80Shooter

Jeff Raines said:


> Hmmm....just picked up an egg from the floor of the coop again.4 nesting boxes,5 hens,why would one start laying on the floor.
> I do know that these hens are like teenage girls......There is a window in the coop,*and a light on all night*,I can see what they're doing.These chicks are still walking around eating after I go to bed.



Turn the light off and they will go to roost. If you feel you need extra daylight hours rig up a timer to turn the light on say about 4 or 5 am. Chickens do not need light 24 hours a day.


----------



## Jeff Raines

K80Shooter said:


> Turn the light off and they will go to roost. If you feel you need extra daylight hours rig up a timer to turn the light on say about 4 or 5 am. Chickens do not need light 24 hours a day.



I will turn it off tonight


----------



## Nicodemus

We only run a light in the winter so they`ll keep laying. I don`t know if it helps or not, but we continue to get eggs.

As for finding eggs scattered around, that happens from time to time here to, with no set pattern.


----------



## K80Shooter

Nicodemus said:


> We only run a light in the winter so they`ll keep laying. I don`t know if it helps or not, but we continue to get eggs.
> 
> As for finding eggs scattered around, that happens from time to time here to, with no set pattern.



With the day's being so short in the winter it is a very good idea to have your lights come on early. In commercial laying houses we had our lights come on around 3:30 in the morning. A timer is very easy to hook up and does not cost much money. A chicken requires 12 to 14 hours of daylight a day to lay eggs.


----------



## Nicodemus

K80Shooter said:


> With the day's being so short in the winter it is a very good idea to have your lights come on early. In commercial laying houses we had our lights come on around 3:30 in the morning. A timer is very easy to hook up and does not cost much money. A chicken requires 12 to 14 hours of daylight a day.





Thanks K. I didn`t know that and we just keep them on permanently through the winter. I`ll set up a timer before winter sets in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

My other hen joined the party today. Picked up two eggs today..


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My other hen joined the party today. Picked up two eggs today..


----------



## Jeff Raines

Just checked the chickens with my spotlight,they were all standing outside of the coop in the dark.Turned on the light and they all walked in,but turned light back off.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> Just checked the chickens with my spotlight,they were all standing outside of the coop in the dark.Turned on the light and they all walked in,but turned light back off.


----------



## bnew17

This is the coop im thinking of building. It looks like the nest boxes will be flush with the floor? Is that right? 

Also im guessing i just have a ramp of some sort to go from the covered area to the ground?

Where do i put my roosts? Outside or inside?

How many birds will 4 nest boxes suit?


----------



## Crickett

bnew17 said:


> This is the coop im thinking of building. It looks like the nest boxes will be flush with the floor? Is that right?
> 
> Also im guessing i just have a ramp of some sort to go from the covered area to the ground?
> 
> Where do i put my roosts? Outside or inside?
> 
> How many birds will 4 nest boxes suit?



Definitely want to put some roosting rods on the inside but with that setup you could put a couple on the outside run area as well.


----------



## Nicodemus

As Miss Cricket said, put some inside and outside. We have roosts in both places in our henhouse and yard. All get used. As for cubbies, you could have 20 cubbies, and 3 hens, and they would still set on top of each other, because if one is in one settin`, the others will want it too. Hens are greedy, and mighty jealous.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Hens are greedy, and mighty jealous.


Just like women.


----------



## K80Shooter

Jeff Raines said:


> Just checked the chickens with my spotlight,they were all standing outside of the coop in the dark.Turned on the light and they all walked in,but turned light back off.



It may take a few day's for them to get used to the transition. They are like children, they have to learn when to go to bed/roost.


----------



## Jeff Raines

K80Shooter said:


> It may take a few day's for them to get used to the transition. They are like children, they have to learn when to go to bed/roost.



I will keep at it


----------



## Crickett

bnew17 said:


> This is the coop im thinking of building. It looks like the nest boxes will be flush with the floor? Is that right?
> 
> Also im guessing i just have a ramp of some sort to go from the covered area to the ground?
> 
> Where do i put my roosts? Outside or inside?
> 
> How many birds will 4 nest boxes suit?



I forgot to add.....

our hens nesting boxes are not flush with the floor. They have to hop a little to get into theirs. Here's where I posted a pic of ours of the inside. http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7752476&postcount=340

Also you will need a pop door in the bottom of the coop with a ramp for them to get in & out of the coop. You will want to make sure that the coop is predator proof. 

Post pics of your progress as you are building it!


----------



## K80Shooter

Since I posted some advice on lighting for chickens I thought some of you may find this interesting. It also touches on how much daylight is needed and varies from what I suggested. I just know how we did it. One thing we both agree on is if they get less than 12 hours of daylight they will quit laying eggs. A lot depends on the breed of the chicken. Our chickens were in a cage and bred only to lay eggs so there would be some difference.

It also touches on when a chicken starts laying, why they may quit laying and how long they might lay.

Hope this helps someone. 

http://poultry.purinamills.com/NUTRITIONMANAGEMENT/LifestyleofBird/ECMD007958.aspx


----------



## javery

Got a double and a triple yolk today. My daughters got a big kick out of that. I guess the Welsummers must have layed them


----------



## Crickett

Got our 1st eggs today!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crickett said:


> Got our 1st eggs today!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Crickett said:


> Got our 1st eggs today!


----------



## Jeff Raines

These like to hang out on the unpainted part of chicken coop door.Have to be careful when I open it.I have let my 2 polish chicken go free range 24/7 now.Hope they can make a dent in the backyard bugs.


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> These like to hang out on the unpainted part of chicken coop door.Have to be careful when I open it.I have let my 2 polish chicken go free range 24/7 now.Hope they can make a dent in the backyard bugs.



I have found a couple of those in our "new to us" house! 
I haven't seen any in the coop though. 

We did get another egg this morning. So far that brings our total to 5. It was really neat finding it this morning cause I checked to see if we had any & we didn't & a few minutes later I heard one of the hens singing the "egg song" so I went over & checked again & sure enough there was an egg.  It was so cool hearing her sing!


----------



## bkl021475

Getting ready to wrap this up, but the rain is gonna set me back some.


----------



## Crickett

bkl021475 said:


> Getting ready to wrap this up, but the rain is gonna set me back some.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Great looking coop you got going there bkl

Just discovered yesterday that BOTH of the polish chickens I have are roosters.But,that's ok I didn't get them for eggs,just looks.
Turns out they are great foragers,like minature turkeys.When they do crow it is not loud and they stay close to the chicken coop.


----------



## mbjr

My ladies enjoying some yard time,  only been freed twice.


----------



## PappyHoel

My buff Orpington won't come out of the nesting box.  We already took her egg but she is refusing to get off the fake eggs.  Is that what you call being broody?  Or.. Is she sick?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bkl021475 said:


> Getting ready to wrap this up, but the rain is gonna set me back some.




That is a sweet setup.


----------



## bkl021475

Crickett said:


>





Jeff Raines said:


> Great looking coop you got going there bkl
> 
> Just discovered yesterday that BOTH of the polish chickens I have are roosters.But,that's ok I didn't get them for eggs,just looks.
> Turns out they are great foragers,like minature turkeys.When they do crow it is not loud and they stay close to the chicken coop.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is a sweet setup.



Thanks, I will post some more pics when I get completely done. It's been a slow go building it on a tight budget and having to round up a lil help!


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> My buff Orpington won't come out of the nesting box.  We already took her egg but she is refusing to get off the fake eggs.  Is that what you call being broody?  Or.. Is she sick?



I'd say she is broody.Take her off the fake eggs and move them out.See if she goes back to sitting.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> I'd say she is broody.Take her off the fake eggs and move them out.See if she goes back to sitting.



I took her out and put her on the floor of the coop.  She went to sitting on the floor like she was still on eggs.  I just took all the fake eggs out of the nesting boxes.  I guess we will see if she comes out in the yard with the rest of the chickens now?


----------



## PappyHoel

And she's out.  That didn't take long, thanks for the advice.


----------



## PappyHoel

Had my first egg after 1pm today.  I still only have 2 out of 10 laying.


----------



## PappyHoel

Getting 4 eggs a day.


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> Getting 4 eggs a day.





Right now we are getting about 3 a day but we only have 2 out of 4 hens laying. 

Can't wait til the Olive Egger lays some green'uns!


----------



## Crickett

I took some pics yesterday of my daughter's Olive Egger Rooster. His name is Angus. He is so sweet. She can just go up to him & scoop him up & hold him.


----------



## Jeff Raines

My chickens have started diggingwill observe this behavior more and try to learn why


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> My chickens have started diggingwill observe this behavior more and try to learn why



They dig holes next to my house to lay in and take dust baths.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> They dig holes next to my house to lay in and take dust baths.



I guess they digging deep here to find dust,ain't nothing but red clay...........I need to bring in some more sand.


On another note,I just got fussed out very loudly for disturbing the easter egger in the box.She is loud.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> I guess they digging deep here to find dust,ain't nothing but red clay...........I need to bring in some more sand.
> 
> 
> On another note,I just got fussed out very loudly for disturbing the easter egger in the box.She is loud.



I think we are up to 5 eggs a day now.  Waiting on pic confirmation from the wife.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> I think we are up to 5 eggs a day now.  Waiting on pic confirmation from the wife.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Stopped by the local feed store today.Picked up 2 australorps and 1 easter egger chicks.
So that is 10 hens of various ages and 2 polish roosters.

1 of these pollocks may have to go.


----------



## waddler

Chicken Grass Feeder.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/437115/wheat-sprout-feeder


----------



## PappyHoel

Had a 5 egg day today and a huge double yoker on saturday.  

Heres a few from the other day.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff Raines said:


> Stopped by the local feed store today.Picked up 2 australorps and 1 easter egger chicks.
> So that is 10 hens of various ages and 2 polish roosters.
> 
> 1 of these pollocks may have to go.



My black silkie rooster went after my daughters and me last week.  The jury is still out on him.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> My black silkie rooster went after my daughters and me last week.  The jury is still out on him.



Gave one of my pollocks to a friend,because of all the crowing.I didn't want to get on the neighbors nerves.Backyard has gotten quieter since one is gone


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> Gave one of my pollocks to a friend,because of all the crowing.I didn't want to get on the neighbors nerves.Backyard has gotten quieter since one is gone



I got a Maran that needs a new home. 3 roosters crowing in the mornings is just too many!


----------



## PappyHoel

Crickett said:


> I got a Maran that needs a new home. 3 roosters crowing in the mornings is just too many!



Congrats on your first eggs.


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> Congrats on your first eggs.



Thanks!

Look at the one we got this mornin'! It's the one on the right! The one on the left is from a hen that just started laying. The one in the middle is the size most of our eggs have been.


----------



## Nicodemus

Crickett said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Look at the one we got this mornin'! It's the one on the right! The one on the left is from a hen that just started laying. The one in the middle is the size most of our eggs have been.


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


>



You reckon it's double yolk?


----------



## Nicodemus

Crickett said:


> You reckon it's double yolk?





That one on the right might be. The little egg layer might lay bigger ones as she matures. Unless she is a game hen.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Built a front deck for one of my hen houses.


----------



## PappyHoel

8 eggs today.


----------



## Crickett

Jeff Raines said:


> Built a front deck for one of my hen houses.





PappyHoel said:


> 8 eggs today.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> 8 eggs today.


----------



## bkl021475

Picked up 4 Barred Rock hens and 8 Red hens and 1 Red rooster for $100 today. All less than a year old, split them with a friend of mine!


----------



## Nicodemus

bkl021475 said:


> Picked up 4 Barred Rock hens and 8 Red hens and 1 Red rooster for $100 today. All less than a year old, split them with a friend of mine!





Good lookin` birds.


----------



## PappyHoel

bkl021475 said:


> Picked up 4 Barred Rock hens and 8 Red hens and 1 Red rooster for $100 today. All less than a year old, split them with a friend of mine!



Those birds will have a good personality.  Mine are friendly and come running to me when i go outside.


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> Those birds will have a good personality.  Mine are friendly and come running to me when i go outside.



We've been letting ours free range during the day & when the kids go out all the chickens come runnin. It's so funny cause they know they are gonna get some attention. Our best ones though are the 2 olive Eggers. The hen & the rooster. They are so sweet. The Australorps are starting to come around now that we got rid of the other rooster. He found a new home & it sure has been quieter here in the mornins.


----------



## Nicodemus

It looks like two of our Aracuanas have switched over and are now laying green eggs instead of blue. No idea why because we haven`t changed their feed or anything. Kinda neat.


----------



## PappyHoel

Nicodemus said:


> It looks like two of our Aracuanas have switched over and are now laying green eggs instead of blue. No idea why because we haven`t changed their feed or anything. Kinda neat.



Didnt realize they did that, pretty cool.


----------



## PappyHoel

I watched my barred rock eat a field mouse.  She ate it like she was a dinosaur raptor, litteraly ate it alive.  I've never seen anything like it.  She paraded around the yard with her prize and she was proud.  Her new name is mouse.


----------



## javery

PappyHoel said:


> I watched my barred rock eat a field mouse.  She ate it like she was a dinosaur raptor, litteraly ate it alive.  I've never seen anything like it.  She paraded around the yard with her prize and she was proud.  Her new name is mouse.



That is crazy because I was getting on here to post the same thing! I was feeding my birds this evening and heard a squealing sound,looked and here comes one of my Welsummer hens with a mouse in her beak. She pecked and frailed it around for a couple minutes and swallowed it whole. I've never heard of that happening before,don't know how it didn't get choked.


----------



## PappyHoel

javery said:


> That is crazy because I was getting on here to post the same thing! I was feeding my birds this evening and heard a squealing sound,looked and here comes one of my Welsummer hens with a mouse in her beak. She pecked and frailed it around for a couple minutes and swallowed it whole. I've never heard of that happening before,don't know how it didn't get choked.



Mine fought over it for a bit and almost pulled it in two.  The Barred Rock won. The craziest thing I ever saw.  The mouse squealed and my wife freaked out.


----------



## javery

Yeah,I figured nobody will believe this. I guess they're good for eating more than bugs.


----------



## Nicodemus

Chickens are like hogs. They eat anything they can find, and if it`s too big, they`ll peck it down to swallerin` size.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Chickens are like hogs. They eat anything they can find, and if it`s too big, they`ll peck it down to swallerin` size.


Yep. Two legged, feathery hogs....


----------



## Jeff Raines

I had to take away a toad from my orpinton.Didn't want to take a chance on her getting sick from it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> I had to take away a toad from my orpinton.Didn't want to take a chance on her getting sick from it.


Your cheekun had a pet toad?


----------



## mbjr

Well I got a Rooster for my 6 ladies, the mother-n-law had a Dominecor rooster she wanted us to have.

The evening we put it in the pen with the girls, I was in my game room, I mean MAN room with the window open, I did not know if the rooster was killin em or making friends, but they were alive the next morning and this dang roosters crows way before the sun starts rising.


Still haven't gotten any eggs yet, been feedin em layin mash for a couple months and they'll be 7 months old this month.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Anyone else have a breed of chicken that lays a harder than normal egg?

My barred rock eggs have a very tough shell and membrane as well.I can crack the egg on the pan with the membrane staying intact.


----------



## Gaducker

My wifes has been taklkin about getting some chickens, I will refer her to this thread.


----------



## PappyHoel

How are y'all's chickens doing?  I'm thinking of putting a light in the coop for a few extra hrs in the evenings.  I heard the will continue to lay like normal?


----------



## Jeff Raines

PappyHoel said:


> How are y'all's chickens doing?  I'm thinking of putting a light in the coop for a few extra hrs in the evenings.  I heard the will continue to lay like normal?



Still getting 4 eggs a day from my 5 layers.

Yesterday I put two,2 month old Austrolorps and an EE in the run with the layers.Right now they are confined to a 3ft X 8ft pen until the bigger hens get used to them.

My 2 RIR's and 1 Orpinton are over 5 months old but have not started laying yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> Still getting 4 eggs a day from my 5 layers.
> 
> Yesterday I put two,2 month old Austrolorps and an EE in the run with the layers.Right now they are confined to a 3ft X 8ft pen until the bigger hens get used to them.
> 
> My 2 RIR's and 1 Orpinton are over 5 months old but have not started laying yet.


One of mine has quit laying, down to one egg a day between the two of them. Was thinking about the light thing myself.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm down to 4-5 eggs a day now with 10 layers.  There's definitely something to the shorter days.  Not like I need more eggs though.


----------



## Nicodemus

We`re not gonna run a light on ours this winter. Right now we are getting from  none to 3 or 4 eggs a day. With 21 hens, and probably 5 or 6 old hens that have retired from the egg business.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I'm still getting 3-4 eggs per day.But one off my easter eggers has not laid in 6 days.


----------



## PappyHoel

I put a brooder light in the coop tonight it's gonna be about 25 degrees out.  I think they will be warm tonight.


----------



## Jeff Raines

One of my RIR just laid her first egg at 6 1/2 months.She got loud with her first song.She laid the egg out in the run,I put it in the nesting box to show them where.


----------



## Crickett

We are down to just 1 egg a day now! Our Olive Egger has yet to lay anything. She hatched back in May so she should be laying by now, right? 


Also we have started building a better brooder box & we got another incubator. We are gonna set a few eggs in the next month or so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> I put a brooder light in the coop tonight it's gonna be about 25 degrees out.  I think they will be warm tonight.


I haven't done a light yet, but with the temps rolling in for tomorrow night I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## Crickett

We haven't used a light either. Should we?


----------



## Nicodemus

We no longer put a light on ours in the winter. Our egg production is down, but it`s no big deal. As far as for heat, personally, I think they don`t think they need it. Truth be known, they probably suffer from heat more than cold.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> We no longer put a light on ours in the winter. Our egg production is down, but it`s no big deal. As far as for heat, personally, I think they don`t think they need it. Truth be known, they probably suffer from heat more than cold.


See, now,,,,,,,,,,that's the way I've been. But then last week I had to move their water inside the coop cause it was frozen solid, and now it's going down to around 25 friday and saturday morning, then next tuesday and wednesday mornings will be around 22. If nothing else it'll keep the water from freezing, I hope. My egg production has come to a halt, but that's ok, and I won't be doing the light for that, and given em a handful of scratch every day or so keeps their body heat up some so I don't worry about them so much, but that frozen waterer is a pain in the rear end.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I wonder if the light bulb in the coffee can would put off enough heat to keep the water from freezing without all of the light?


----------



## Crickett

We put a red light out in the coop last night. The chickens seemed to not mind the brightness & my hubby said they were all huddled under it this morning when he took them fresh water.


----------



## Jeff Raines

As cold as it is,these 3 still roost on their porch.


----------



## carver

As far as y'all water problems they make a water heater for bird baths that may take care of  that issue
http://www.thatpetplace.com/economi..._id=26647737&gclid=CJzhopi347sCFSdp7Aod4h4A1w


----------



## GAGE

Getting 1 egg from our Ancona about every other day, my other 8 are on strike. I did hatch a new batch of chicks the last few days to get some fresh blood and variety in the flock.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Well I finally broke down and put heat lights in coops.Not to keep chickens warm,but water from freezing.I had a couple of 1 gallon waterers and put them inside coops.


----------



## PappyHoel

Just ran a red tail hawk off of my white silkie.  I just happen to be looking out back and saw a huge puff of white feathers fly everywhere.  I sprinted out the door faster than a track star.  As soon as I got there the hawk flew off about 10 feet away and just looked at me.  The silkie high tailed it into the coop.  The rest of the chickens ran off squaking.  We got a bunch of Cheetos and led the rest of the chickens back into the coop for the night.  

That was pretty exciting and our first hawk attack.  The silkie is lucky I was watching.  She's a little scared, but I picked her up and she had no blood or broken bones that I can tell.  It's only a matter of time before a hawk gets one.


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> Just ran a red tail hawk off of my white silkie.  I just happen to be looking out back and saw a huge puff of white feathers fly everywhere.  I sprinted out the door faster than a track star.  As soon as I got there the hawk flew off about 10 feet away and just looked at me.  The silkie high tailed it into the coop.  The rest of the chickens ran off squaking.  We got a bunch of Cheetos and led the rest of the chickens back into the coop for the night.
> 
> That was pretty exciting and our first hawk attack.  The silkie is lucky I was watching.  She's a little scared, but I picked her up and she had no blood or broken bones that I can tell.  It's only a matter of time before a hawk gets one.



 oh no.....glad she's ok!


----------



## Crickett

We put 13 of our eggs in the incubator yesterday & we have a few buff eggs & a few silkie eggs on the way to put the other incubator. Now we wait...


----------



## waddler

FYI

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles/silveira44a.html


----------



## gunslinger33

This thread is way to long for me to see if anyone posted about Jersey Giants. I am looking to get about 3 hens and 1 rooster. I like their size and everything I read says they are gentile.


----------



## Jeff Raines

gunslinger33 said:


> This thread is way to long for me to see if anyone posted about Jersey Giants. I am looking to get about 3 hens and 1 rooster. I like their size and everything I read says they are gentile.



I've only seen one jersey giant rooster,he was big and he was a handsome fellow.But,seller said he was mean.Seller also said he was very loud.
I have read other reports of them being gentle,guess it just depends on human contact.


If I didn't live in a subdivision....I'd have one of them big ol roosters


----------



## Crickett

gunslinger33 said:


> This thread is way to long for me to see if anyone posted about Jersey Giants. I am looking to get about 3 hens and 1 rooster. I like their size and everything I read says they are gentile.



I think my Pop(Grandpa) has some of those! I'll have to ask him about them. I'll let you know what he says! 



Jeff Raines said:


> I've only seen one jersey giant rooster,he was big and he was a handsome fellow.But,seller said he was mean.Seller also said he was very loud.
> I have read other reports of them being gentle,guess it just depends on human contact.
> 
> 
> If I didn't live in a subdivision....I'd have one of them big ol roosters



 same here!


----------



## Crickett

We are on coop #2 now! This one will house our Swedish Flower Hens that are currently in the incubator and the 2 buffs & the 1 silkie that recently hatched. I'll post pics up later when we get it moved out of the garage.


----------



## GAGE

Crickett said:


> We are on coop #2 now! This one will house our Swedish Flower Hens that are currently in the incubator and the 2 buffs & the 1 silkie that recently hatched. I'll post pics up later when we get it moved out of the garage.



Crickett,  who did you get your SFH eggs from? I was planning on getting some from Bernie on BYC for the Easter Hatch. Have not decided yet, as I seem to have quite a few pullets from my last hatch.


----------



## Crickett

GAGE said:


> Crickett,  who did you get your SFH eggs from? I was planning on getting some from Bernie on BYC for the Easter Hatch. Have not decided yet, as I seem to have quite a few pullets from my last hatch.



Bernie


----------



## Jeff Raines

Crickett said:


> We are on coop #2 now! This one will house our Swedish Flower Hens that are currently in the incubator and the 2 buffs & the 1 silkie that recently hatched. I'll post pics up later when we get it moved out of the garage.



Looking forward to the pics


----------



## rawolfee

Recently bought a house that included a 10 stall horse barn.  Up until now, we have kept our chickens in a small A-Frame style coop.  We would like to get some additional chickens and need more room.  I have started converting one of my empty stalls into a chicken coop.  The stall is 12x12 and enclosed on three sides.  I took off the stall front and put a 12ft chain link fence panel w/door on the front.  My concern about using this stall is that I am not sure if i need to totally box it in.  The top is open to the barn roof and the front has the chain link panel.  I plan to put chicken wire everywhere to keep critters out, but will the chickens feel secure enough being in an open area.  Should I get some ply wood and enclose the top and perhaps do something to cover the fence?  Not that it matters, but I will be cutting a door into the barn and giving them a good sized run outside as well.


----------



## Crickett

Our new coop. Not quite finished with it yet but this is what we got done over the weekend. We are still trying to decide on what color to paint it.


----------



## dtala

I'm assuming that is the coop for the chickens to stay in at night...

it needs more venilation for summer time...

I'd advise using 1/2" hardware cloth instead of chicken wire over any openings into the coop. A coon can, and will, go right thru chicken wire to get a chicken.


----------



## dtala

rawolfee said:


> Recently bought a house that included a 10 stall horse barn.  Up until now, we have kept our chickens in a small A-Frame style coop.  We would like to get some additional chickens and need more room.  I have started converting one of my empty stalls into a chicken coop.  The stall is 12x12 and enclosed on three sides.  I took off the stall front and put a 12ft chain link fence panel w/door on the front.  My concern about using this stall is that I am not sure if i need to totally box it in.  The top is open to the barn roof and the front has the chain link panel.  I plan to put chicken wire everywhere to keep critters out, but will the chickens feel secure enough being in an open area.  Should I get some ply wood and enclose the top and perhaps do something to cover the fence?  Not that it matters, but I will be cutting a door into the barn and giving them a good sized run outside as well.



too much room is not a problem but lack of coon security can be. The chickens need a fully secure coon proof place to be closed up at night in. If a coon can get in there..it WILL get in there.

My coop is prolly 12X12 inside, opens to a 1 acre fenced run.


----------



## Crickett

dtala said:


> I'm assuming that is the coop for the chickens to stay in at night...
> 
> it needs more venilation for summer time...
> 
> I'd advise using 1/2" hardware cloth instead of chicken wire over any openings into the coop. A coon can, and will, go right thru chicken wire to get a chicken.



Yes that is for them to stay in at night. It does have plenty of ventilation you just can't tell from the pics.


----------



## mudracing101

Y'all got some nice chicken coops/pens. My chickens would go on strike if they knew how nice some of the others have it.


----------



## Crickett

Well our eggs started hatching on Sunday night. So far we have 9 Swedish Flower Hens & only 1 Easter Egger. Got 1 more SFH working it's way out as I type. I'm not confident that we will get any of the other EE to hatch. We only set 5 of them. I'll post pics of all the little fuzz balls as soon they are all dry & fluffy!


----------



## mbjr

I don't know if I got some dud birds are not, their like a year old today 6 hens, we put a rooster in with then about 2 months ago, and they are still not laying.

I told my wife if they don't start laying soon they are gonna be dinner, she said they only one I could kill was they one I named Red, the rest are her and my sons pets.

Anymore I get will be called BReakfast Lunch and DInner, Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## PappyHoel

We started getting green eggs from one of ours this week.  I didn't realize I had a bantam Easter egger.


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> We started getting green eggs from one of ours this week.  I didn't realize I had a bantam Easter egger.



Our Olive Egger was suppose to lay green eggs but she lays dark brown eggs.


----------



## Crickett

Our new chicks!


----------



## PappyHoel

Crickett said:


> Our new chicks!



I like them.  What are they?


----------



## PappyHoel

With spring here and summer coming....my birds free range on evenings and all day on the weekends.  They run through my flower beds and scrape all the pine straw out. (Doesn't bother me I can blow it back.

The question is.... Is it ok to spray round up on the weeds in my beds?  Will it make the birds sick if they eat it or will it contaminate the eggs?  I didn't spray last summer and just and picked weeds.


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> I like them.  What are they?



9 of them are Swedish Flower Hens & 1 of them is an Easter Egger. 



PappyHoel said:


> With spring here and summer coming....my birds free range on evenings and all day on the weekends.  They run through my flower beds and scrape all the pine straw out. (Doesn't bother me I can blow it back.
> 
> The question is.... Is it ok to spray round up on the weeds in my beds?  Will it make the birds sick if they eat it or will it contaminate the eggs?  I didn't spray last summer and just and picked weeds.



Me personally.... I wouldn't spray if my chickens were gonna be free ranging.


----------



## Crickett

Here ya go Pappy 

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/40961/my-husband-just-sprayed-weed-killer


----------



## PappyHoel

Crickett said:


> Here ya go Pappy
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/40961/my-husband-just-sprayed-weed-killer



Thanks it looks like I will be hand picking weeds again.


----------



## mbjr

My wife just called and said our chickens are laying their first eggs, she said 1 was in the laying box and three in the yard and woods, she letting them free roam right now.   Thought for awhile I had dud chickens.

Can't wait for breakfast this weekend with the fresh eggs!


----------



## Crickett

mbjr said:


> My wife just called and said our chickens are laying their first eggs, she said 1 was in the laying box and three in the yard and woods, she letting them free roam right now.   Thought for awhile I had dud chickens.
> 
> Can't wait for breakfast this weekend with the fresh eggs!


----------



## Crickett

We got 5 buff Orpingtons that hatched out this weekend.


----------



## T.P.




----------



## PappyHoel

Looks good TP.

We hatched our first chic today the old fashioned way.  I will take a picture later.  It was a small egg so we know it came from the silky or Easter egger bantam.  The rooster is a black silkie.  The chic is solid black so I think it may be a full blooded silkie.  

Pics coming.


----------



## Crickett

I like the coop T.P.! 



PappyHoel said:


> Looks good TP.
> 
> We hatched our first chic today the old fashioned way.  I will take a picture later.  It was a small egg so we know it came from the silky or Easter egger bantam.  The rooster is a black silkie.  The chic is solid black so I think it may be a full blooded silkie.
> 
> Pics coming.


----------



## T.P.

Thanks, PH and Kickett. I still haven't finished it yet, I need to find some windows and build the nesting boxes. I'm pretty sure it would have been cheaper to just go to the store and buy the eggs. LoL.


----------



## T.P.

On a separate note, did anyone else have to have their drivers license info taken to purchase chicks? If the littlun hadn't of been with me we wouldn't be in the chicken business.


----------



## Nicodemus

T.P. said:


> On a separate note, did anyone else have to have their drivers license info taken to purchase chicks? If the littlun hadn't of been with me we wouldn't be in the chicken business.





Nope.


----------



## 7 point

Why did you have to give your driver license info to buy chicks ?


----------



## T.P.

7 point said:


> Why did you have to give your driver license info to buy chicks ?



She said it was so they could find me if there was any disease reported in the batch later on. I asked her would my phone number be better? She said they couldn't sell them without a drivers license on file. I had a three year old clinging to them or I would have said no thanks. 

Tractor Supply in Commerce.


----------



## Crickett

Cute little chickens TP! Brahmas??? 

I noticed in TSC today they have a letter pinned up on the chicken supplies shelf from the CDC saying there have been a couple of cases of Salmonella.


----------



## T.P.

Light Sussex.


----------



## karen936

Can you leave chickens alone when you travel or do you need someone to come by and check on them????


----------



## Crickett

T.P. said:


> Light Sussex.



Ahh! They look like the brahmas we hatched out for a friend of ours.


----------



## Crickett

karen936 said:


> Can you leave chickens alone when you travel or do you need someone to come by and check on them????



As long as they have plenty of food & water & a place to take shelter at night they should be fine for a few days however I would have someone come by & at least check on mine.


----------



## karen936

Crickett said:


> As long as they have plenty of food & water & a place to take shelter at night they should be fine for a few days however I would have someone come by & at least check on mine.



Thanks I would like to have some one day.


----------



## Crickett

karen936 said:


> Thanks I would like to have some one day.



Cool just watch out for chicken math!  it gets addicting!


----------



## Crickett

T.P. Does your chicks have feathered feet? Kinda looks like they do in the pics. Did you get them from TSC or from an individual?


----------



## T.P.

Yes on the feathered feet and yes on TS. Am I wrong on the breed?


----------



## T.P.

Holy kow, I just looked and you right. Never noticed the Sussex didn't have the feathered feet.


----------



## T.P.

After reading it says they are more of a meat bird than a layer? TS advertised them as layers and they didn't have names on them, just meat birds in one pen and layers in the other.


----------



## Nicodemus

We get ours from trusted individuals or Mcmurray Hatchery. That way we know what we have.


----------



## Crickett

T.P. said:


> Holy kow, I just looked and you right. Never noticed the Sussex didn't have the feathered feet.



I wasn't 100% sure on the breed either. I had to look it up & compare them. 



T.P. said:


> After reading it says they are more of a meat bird than a layer? TS advertised them as layers and they didn't have names on them, just meat birds in one pen and layers in the other.



Our friend has his just for laying.  

My recent experiences with TSC around here is that none of the employees have any idea what breed chicks they are selling. When we bought our Australorps last year the girl that helped us was very experienced in chickens & knew what breed was what. They even had them separated by breed at that location.


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> We get ours from trusted individuals or Mcmurray Hatchery. That way we know what we have.



We've done that with all of the other chicks. The only ones we've bought from TSC was our Australorps. That's was when we 1st started with chickens.


----------



## Nicodemus

Crickett said:


> We've done that with all of the other chicks. The only ones we've bought from TSC was our Australorps. That's was when we 1st started with chickens.





I meant to tell you, our Ameraucanas are the best layers I`ve ever seen. They "out egg" our Rhode Island Reds, New Hampshire Reds, White Rocks, Barred Rocks, Cochins, Domineckers, Marans, and every mixed breed we got.

4 Ameraucanas average 5 eggs ever 24 fours and have done this for the past 18 months or so. Big eggs too.


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> I meant to tell you, our Ameraucanas are the best layers I`ve ever seen. They "out egg" our Rhode Island Reds, New Hampshire Reds, White Rocks, Barred Rocks, Cochins, Domineckers, Marans, and every mixed breed we got.
> 
> 4 Ameraucanas average 5 eggs ever 24 fours and have done this for the past 18 months or so. Big eggs too.



Wow! That's cool! Do y'all sell your eggs? Right now we just give most of ours away to friends & family. We end up with about 4 eggs a day right now. That's just from the 3 Australorps & 1 olive Egger.


----------



## Nicodemus

Crickett said:


> Wow! That's cool! Do y'all sell your eggs? Right now we just give most of ours away to friends & family. We end up with about 4 eggs a day right now. That's just from the 3 Australorps & 1 olive Egger.





We sell a few, give a good many away, and keep enough for our own use. Unfertilized eggs keep longer than fertile ones, so we don`t keep a rooster for that reason.


----------



## Jeff Raines

T.P. said:


> She said it was so they could find me if there was any disease reported in the batch later on. I asked her would my phone number be better? She said they couldn't sell them without a drivers license on file. I had a three year old clinging to them or I would have said no thanks.
> 
> Tractor Supply in Commerce.



Could be to keep track of salmonella outbreaks.

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/healt...s-linked-salmonella-outbreaks-cdc-says-n92696


----------



## Crickett

T.P. said:


> After reading it says they are more of a meat bird than a layer? TS advertised them as layers and they didn't have names on them, just meat birds in one pen and layers in the other.



My husband said there are 2 different kinds of brahmas. 1 is a meat bird & the other is a bantam & is mostly for laying. They don't lay very large eggs though. The ones we hatched out are bantams.


----------



## T.P.

Mine are around 14+- weeks old now. By my calculations I have 4 roosters and two hens. What now....


----------



## Terminal Idiot

T.P. said:


> Mine are around 14+- weeks old now. By my calculations I have 4 roosters and two hens. What now....



We ended up with 1 rooster of 6 chicks bought. He is starting to come into his manhood and we need to get rid of him. Of course, no one wants a rooster. On the good side, you have enough for a meal. Want one more?


----------



## Jeff Raines

Got coop #3 started.Repurposing a wooden swing set.
Gonna be home to 2 black sex links.


----------



## Crickett

T.P. said:


> Mine are around 14+- weeks old now. By my calculations I have 4 roosters and two hens. What now....



Dinner 



Jeff Raines said:


> Got coop #3 started.Repurposing a wooden swing set.
> Gonna be home to 2 black sex links.


----------



## bkl021475

Still have to trim out the windows


----------



## Crickett

bkl021475 said:


> Still have to trim out the windows



Wow!


----------



## shakey gizzard

There's always 1 at every deer camp that needs to be retired! http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/...eNews&utm_campaign=07.23.14 DIY#axzz38IXK4TN7


----------



## PappyHoel

My chickens have quit laying eggs.  I have 10 hens and 1 rooster.  They were chicks in March of 2013.  I was getting between 4-7 eggs a day up until June of this year.  Now I sometimes only get at most 2-4 a day sometimes zero.  I had to give away eggs I had so many before. 

Any ideas on what the cause is?  Is there a predator or snake eating them?  I check at least once a day for eggs sometimes twice.


----------



## Nicodemus

PappyHoel said:


> My chickens have quit laying eggs.  I have 10 hens and 1 rooster.  They were chicks in March of 2013.  I was getting between 4-7 eggs a day up until June of this year.  Now I sometimes only get at most 2-4 a day sometimes zero.  I had to give away eggs I had so many before.
> 
> Any ideas on what the cause is?  Is there a predator or snake eating them?  I check at least once a day for eggs sometimes twice.





This weather change, plus ours are in molt, has slowed our egg layers down. Are your hens molting?


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> This weather change, plus ours are in molt, has slowed our egg layers down. Are your hens molting?



My MIL's chickens are molting too & they have quit laying.


----------



## Nicodemus

Crickett said:


> My MIL's chickens are molting too & they have quit laying.





Once they get those feathers back, they`ll commence to layin` again. You might not get as many eggs in the winter as the summer, but they`ll continue to lay some eggs.

Back in the summer, we had a bad thunderstorm one night and ours quit layin` for 3 days.


----------



## redman2006

About time to stick a light on them as well.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Nicodemus said:


> This weather change, plus ours are in molt, has slowed our egg layers down. Are your hens molting?



Same here,got feathers everywhere.Wife says looks like hens lost to a blender.Out of 10 layers,we are only getting 3-5 a day.


----------



## PappyHoel

Nicodemus said:


> This weather change, plus ours are in molt, has slowed our egg layers down. Are your hens molting?



Yeah I believe my RI Red is molting, but the rest are different breeds.  My buff Orpington may be molting to so that's probably it.  We just haven't had a lot of eggs for the past 2-3 months.  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Jeff Raines

My black sex link just started laying a few days ago.Got an egg/day for the last 4 from her.

I also learned that sex links are not a breed.They are a cross between 2 distinct breeds that when the poults hatch,you can tell their sex from their color.i.e. roosters will be different colors than the hens.
Black sex links are a cross between a rhode island or new hampshire red rooster and a barred rock hen.


----------

